# Hello Vienna - Hello iLok!



## Ben (Mar 17, 2022)

Yes, we have finally made it through the iLok transition on our side - now it’s your turn to migrate your VSL licenses to iLok!
You will receive an invitation link as soon as your account is ready to move to iLok - then simply follow the instructions in the mail.To ensure optimal download speed for all users, this transition will happen in “boarding groups”, so please have a little patience if you don’t get the invitation right away.
in the meantime, feel free to browse our products on the website - we start this new era with a huge sale of all products: Up to 42% off!

More information here.

Any questions? Feel free to ask here on VI-Control, the VSL forum, or send us a mail at [email protected]


----------



## Maximvs (Mar 17, 2022)

Thanks Paul for all the walk through videos regarding this transition to the iLok protection system.

Question:

I have connected my iLok inside the VSL account but I don't see the 'Deposit' button that was shown in the video named 'How to Make the Switch', does this mean that all my products licenses will be deposited by VSL at some point in the next few days/weeks?

Many thanks and kind regards,

Maximus 🙏


----------



## Ben (Mar 17, 2022)

Maximvs said:


> Thanks Paul for all the video walk through regarding this transition to the iLok protection system.
> 
> Question:
> 
> ...


You will be notified as soon as your account is unlocked for the transition. We monitor the server loads and will unlock more people whenever possible.


----------



## samphony (Mar 17, 2022)

That’s great news @Ben can you keep us posted in regards to apple silicon as well????

Thanks 🙏


----------



## Ben (Mar 17, 2022)

samphony said:


> That’s great news @Ben can you keep us posted in regards to apple silicon as well????
> 
> Thanks 🙏


Sure! AS soon as it is available I'll let you know here in the forum!


----------



## RSK (Mar 17, 2022)

I've been eagerly awaiting this announcement.


----------



## Piotrek K. (Mar 17, 2022)

Quick question about ilok cloud - do I need to be always online or I just need to ping mothership every week or so?


----------



## Maximvs (Mar 17, 2022)

Ben said:


> You will be notified as soon as your account is unlocked for the transition. We monitor the server loads and will unlock more people whenever possible.


Thanks a lot Ben, much appreciated!


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Mar 17, 2022)

Piotrek K. said:


> Quick question about ilok cloud - do I need to be always online or I just need to ping mothership every week or so?


iLok Cloud requires a constant internet connection. I used to use it for Seventh Heaven before they allowed machine activation, and it was a nightmare -- every time iLok had an outage, the plugin would stop working and sometimes an outage would even cause DAW crashes. Never again for me.


----------



## emulator (Mar 17, 2022)

Thanks for the move to ILOK.


----------



## Ben (Mar 17, 2022)

Piotrek K. said:


> Quick question about ilok cloud - do I need to be always online or I just need to ping mothership every week or so?


Always online. If the internet conection drops you can continue working for around 10 minutes until the products stop working. You can safe the project at any point, so there should be no risk of loosing data.


----------



## zolhof (Mar 17, 2022)

Congrats on the transition (yeay, one less dongle to carry around) and a big kudos to Paul for the excellent presentation!


----------



## Piotrek K. (Mar 17, 2022)

Ben said:


> Always online. If the internet conection drops you can continue working for around 10 minutes until the products stop working. You can safe the project at any point, so there should be no risk of loosing data.


Ok, so I guess I'll need to invest in physical Ilok, because I have (only) one plugin in a cloud but reliability of that solution is questionable (I don't count my internet provider outages ).


----------



## FireGS (Mar 17, 2022)

Piotrek K. said:


> Ok, so I guess I'll need to invest in physical Ilok, because I have (only) one plugin in a cloud but reliability of that solution is questionable (I don't count my internet provider outages ).


I'll be honest, I think the biggest benefit to iLok Cloud is being able to use your stuff on another machine if/when travelling. I'm *positive* I'd break off a dongle flying economy at some point.


----------



## Maximvs (Mar 17, 2022)

Hi Ben,

Just a couple of quick questions:

1) Every product I currently have needs to be re-downloaded again using the new Vienna Assistant, correct?

2) If the answer to point 1 is yes, is it OK to delete all the samples content before re-downloading?

Many thanks in advance,

Maximus


----------



## Ben (Mar 17, 2022)

Maximvs said:


> 1) Every product I currently have needs to be re-downloaded again using the new Vienna Assistant, correct?


Yes


Maximvs said:


> 2) If the answer to point 1 is yes, is it OK to delete all the samples content before re-downloading?


Yes, if you can wait until the new content is downloaded and installed, sure


----------



## Ben (Mar 17, 2022)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> iLok Cloud requires a constant internet connection. I used to use it for Seventh Heaven before they allowed machine activation, and it was a nightmare -- every time iLok had an outage, the plugin would stop working and sometimes an outage would even cause DAW crashes. Never again for me.


Of course we have also tested what happens if the internet connection drops, and you should not experience crashes with our products in this case.


----------



## dts_marin (Mar 17, 2022)

Ben said:


> Always online. If the internet conection drops you can continue working for around 10 minutes until the products stop working. You can safe the project at any point, so there should be no risk of loosing data.


How are people going to use VEP on machines with no internet connection? Especially if they want to avoid Wi-Fi? In certain cases having two network cards isn't possible. I'm sure that will upset some people.


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 17, 2022)

dts_marin said:


> How are people going to use VEP on machines with no internet connection? Especially if they want to avoid Wi-Fi? In certain cases having two network cards isn't possible. I'm sure that will upset some people.


Use the iLok dongle?


----------



## dts_marin (Mar 17, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Use the iLok dongle?


Ahh yes, I forgot about that one.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 17, 2022)

Somehow I prefer using dongle for protection, it’s plug and go.


----------



## vdk-john (Mar 17, 2022)

That's great news!
Didn't manage to see the whole video yet; is it known how long the sale price lasts?

thanks


----------



## FabIV (Mar 17, 2022)

Congrats to the transition. I will test is as soon as possible.
Sadly no special offer for voucher 🙃


----------



## Batuer (Mar 17, 2022)

Why is VIENNA INSTRUMENTS PRO 2 "not convertible to iLok"?


----------



## azeteg (Mar 17, 2022)

Batuer said:


> Why is VIENNA INSTRUMENTS PRO 2 "not convertible to iLok"?


We decided to retire Vienna Instruments, and make Vienna Instruments Pro free - it is no longer a paid upgrade for Vienna Instruments.


----------



## Batuer (Mar 17, 2022)

azeteg said:


> We decided to retire Vienna Instruments, and make Vienna Instruments Pro free - it is no longer a paid upgrade for Vienna Instruments.


Thanks.

Is Vienna Instruments Pro remain for eLicenser or update to iLok version?
I saw one is "Vienna Instruments Pro", another is "Vienna Instruments Pro for VI", what's the difference? And I didn't find the way to download them.


----------



## azeteg (Mar 17, 2022)

The new Vienna Instruments Pro requires iLok. You need to update VIPro in order to load iLok protected VI libraries.


----------



## khollister (Mar 17, 2022)

So a heads up for folks purchasing stuff today:

1) I understood from what I read that the conversion process would be opened to anyone making purchases today so all their libraries would be available due to not being able to run both eLicenser and iLok version of Synchron Player simultaneously. NOPE! I downloaded and installed my new lib fine, plays in iLok version of Synchron Player, but that install overwrote the old Synchron Player without giving me the ability to convert any of my other licenses.

2) When I purchased today, I immediately got an error message that iLok deposit failed, contact support. However the license was present in iLok Manager and could be activated.


----------



## RSK (Mar 17, 2022)

khollister said:


> So a heads up for folks purchasing stuff today:
> 
> 1) I understood from what I read that the conversion process would be opened to anyone making purchases today so all their libraries would be available due to not being able to run both eLicenser and iLok version of Synchron Player simultaneously. NOPE! I downloaded and installed my new lib fine, plays in iLok version of Synchron Player, but that install overwrote the old Synchron Player without giving me the ability to convert any of my other licenses.
> 
> 2) When I purchased today, I immediately got an error message that iLok deposit failed, contact support. However the license was present in iLok Manager and could be activated.


Interesting. Guess I'll wait to buy anything new until after the conversion of my existing libraries is done.

Not that I was planning any major purchases.


----------



## aeliron (Mar 17, 2022)

Ben said:


> Always online. If the internet conection drops you can continue working for around 10 minutes until the products stop working. You can safe the project at any point, so there should be no risk of loosing data.


This will be a problem on flights and cruises and travel in some countries unless we spend extra for internet … oh well.

That‘s a $100-$400 surcharge on cruises.

Yup, we still need the physical dongle option. Rats.


----------



## aeliron (Mar 17, 2022)

zolhof said:


> Congrats on the transition (yeay, one less dongle to carry around) and a big kudos to Paul for the excellent presentation!


But instead of a dongle, we now need a constant internet connection, at least every 10 minutes.

ok for most static studios, but not for some travel situations.


----------



## RSK (Mar 17, 2022)

aeliron said:


> This will be a problem on flights and cruises and travel in some countries unless we spend extra for internet … oh well.
> 
> Yup, we still need the physical dongle option. Rats.


I haven't been on a cruise, but pretty much every flight these days has wifi. 

But I hear what you're saying; having the dongle serve as a backup would be ideal.


----------



## aeliron (Mar 17, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Somehow I prefer using dongle for protection, it’s plug and go.


And we will still need it if traveling without reliable or constant internet, it seems. Plus still the ongoing dongle insurance fee …


----------



## aeliron (Mar 17, 2022)

RSK said:


> I haven't been on a cruise, but pretty much every flight these days has wifi.
> 
> But I hear what you're saying; having the dongle serve as a backup would be ideal.


Is it free in-flight Wi-Fi now? I haven’t traveled for at least a year now …


----------



## aeliron (Mar 17, 2022)

Ben said:


> Always online. If the internet conection drops you can continue working for around 10 minutes until the products stop working. You can safe the project at any point, so there should be no risk of loosing data.


I wonder, will VSL consider some “vacation” or “international travel” or flight etc options where the ping period can be lengthened, if requested?

I understand we may have to provide birth certificate, tax returns, etc. to mitigate piracy. But I was hoping to dispose of the dongle forever!


----------



## KEM (Mar 17, 2022)

Ben said:


> Sure! AS soon as it is available I'll let you know here in the forum!



That’s what I’m excited for!!


----------



## zolhof (Mar 17, 2022)

aeliron said:


> But instead of a dongle, we now need a constant internet connection, at least every 10 minutes.
> 
> ok for most static studios, but not for some travel situations.


That's for iLok Cloud only, isn't it? Not an issue if you have a physical iLok (my case). Please correct me if I'm wrong @Ben


----------



## Ben (Mar 17, 2022)

khollister said:


> So a heads up for folks purchasing stuff today:
> 
> 1) I understood from what I read that the conversion process would be opened to anyone making purchases today so all their libraries would be available due to not being able to run both eLicenser and iLok version of Synchron Player simultaneously. NOPE! I downloaded and installed my new lib fine, plays in iLok version of Synchron Player, but that install overwrote the old Synchron Player without giving me the ability to convert any of my other licenses.
> 
> 2) When I purchased today, I immediately got an error message that iLok deposit failed, contact support. However the license was present in iLok Manager and could be activated.


Of course all your licenses should be ported over. If not, please contact our [email protected]


----------



## Ben (Mar 17, 2022)

zolhof said:


> That's for iLok Cloud only, isn't it? Not an issue if you have a physical iLok (my case). Please correct me if I'm wrong @Ben


Exactly


----------



## muk (Mar 17, 2022)

There seems to be a problem with Vienna Suite Pro. I can not download it through Vienna Assistant. The license is converted and activated on my iLok, but I can't download and install the iLok version. Is that a known issue or should I contact support?


----------



## Jett Hitt (Mar 17, 2022)

muk said:


> There seems to be a problem with Vienna Suite Pro. I can not download it through Vienna Assistant. The license is converted and activated on my iLok, but I can't download and install the iLok version. Is that a known issue or should I contact support?


I have the same problem with VEP 7. It just doesn't appear in the Vienna Assistant.


----------



## FireGS (Mar 17, 2022)

Whats the issue, exactly?


----------



## Ben (Mar 17, 2022)

@muk @Jett Hitt Plase restart the Assistant. If these products are stil not downloadable please pm me your email, so I can look into this.


----------



## muk (Mar 17, 2022)

Ben said:


> @muk @Jett Hitt Plase restart the Assistant. If these products are stil not downloadable please pm me your email, so I can look into this.


Thank you for the swift response Ben! Restarting Vienna Assistant does not solve the issue for me, so I'll gladly pm you my email.


----------



## khollister (Mar 17, 2022)

Ben said:


> Of course all your licenses should be ported over. If not, please contact our [email protected]


I just checked my account and noticed the big green button at the top of the page. I was somehow expecting a conversion button on each library, so it is entirely possible that was there all along and I missed it 

Nothing to see here, move along ...


----------



## KEM (Mar 17, 2022)

Personally I won’t be switching until my Mac Studio is here and we get the Apple Silicon native version, but it’s nice to know that we’re getting close to that


----------



## muk (Mar 17, 2022)

Already solved for me by @Ben. Fantastic customer support!


----------



## CT (Mar 17, 2022)

Interesting. If this will allow for a more flexible demo process, I'm eager to finally try some things.


----------



## FireGS (Mar 17, 2022)

Michaelt said:


> Interesting. If this will allow for a more flexible demo process, I'm eager to finally try some things.


That's something that made me fall in love with VSL.

Off topic, I love the super quick, easy, painless system for transferring (selling/buying) licenses with iLok. I hadn't done that before a few months ago, and when it simply *worked*, I thought something went wrong. "It couldn't be that easy"...

...but I digress.


----------



## CT (Mar 17, 2022)

Demos seem to be only occasionally available, for new releases? I'm hoping for the possibility of limited trials for everything.


----------



## Digivolt (Mar 17, 2022)

Ben said:


> You will be notified as soon as your account is unlocked for the transition. We monitor the server loads and will unlock more people whenever possible.


Is there some kind of order for how accounts are unlocked ? I bought some BBO stuff in February specifically for the iLok move but not unlocked yet


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 17, 2022)

Michaelt said:


> Demos seem to be only occasionally available, for new releases? I'm hoping for the possibility of limited trials for everything.


I think this would be tough without some sort of charge for the bandwidth. If you buy directly from VSL you can return it (with in 14 days I think?). I feel like that is a pretty generous (and sustainable) policy.


----------



## CT (Mar 17, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I think this would be tough without some sort of charge for the bandwidth. If you buy directly from VSL you can return it (with in 14 days I think?). I feel like that is a pretty generous (and sustainable) policy.


A small demo fee would be understandable. Certainly preferable to paying a typically quite hefty full price just to try something out, commendable as that policy is.


----------



## Ben (Mar 17, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> Is there some kind of order for how accounts are unlocked ? I bought some BBO stuff in February specifically for the iLok move but not unlocked yet


Yes, we start with accounts that recently bought something and go back until everyone is unlocked. So you should be unlocked very soon.


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 17, 2022)

Anyone else disappointed by this?

1. Only a single activation. SO many other developers offer multiple activations (IK - 10, Arturia - 5, Orchestral Tools, Softube, UVI - 3, Spitfire Audio - 2, Kontakt - effectively unlimited etc). Even Steinberg now offers 3 activations per license! Multiple activations gives you so much more flexibility when using VEP.

2. No machine licenses. This is an issue when using a laptop, where Cloud is a non-starter if you don't have a permanent internet connection and you really don't want to use a dongle because they are easily lost and accidentally brushing against a connected dongle hanging out of your USB port or forgetting to unplug it when you put it in your bag can cause physical damage to your $6k MacBook!

What is the thinking behind _not_ offering machine licensing? I have 489 iLok licences currently and the only ones _not_ supporting machine licensing are iZotope, Melodyne and Altiverb. The _vast_ majority of audio companies DO offer machine licensing. I'd love to hear the justification for this.

3. From the FAQ, it looks like if you choose to stick with eLicenser, you won't get bug fixes to your existing libraries.

4. If you don't buy the iLok insurance, "Replacement licenses for licenses contained on lost/stolen iLok keys without ZDZ coverage will be available at 25% of the full price (minimum fee: 50 EUR)". I have over $10k in VSL products so in my case, that would be >$2,500 for what is really just a simple admin task, which seems rather excessive. I have the insurance already of course, but that's the stated VSL policy.


----------



## FireGS (Mar 17, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> 4. If you don't buy the iLok insurance, "Replacement licenses for licenses contained on lost/stolen iLok keys without ZDZ coverage will be available at 25% of the full price (minimum fee: 50 EUR)". I have over $10k in VSL products so in my case, that would be >$2,500 for what is really just a simple admin task, which seems rather excessive. I have the insurance already of course, but that's the stated VSL policy.


Lost or stolen I get. Like, the dev doesn't know if you've actually lost it, or if it was stolen - but regardless, whoever has said key now has access to all of the libraries. Whos to say someone didnt "lose it in a boating accident", and they just get a second copy of all the licenses for.... little to nothing?


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 17, 2022)

FireGS said:


> Lost or stolen I get. Like, the dev doesn't know if you've actually lost it, or if it was stolen - but regardless, whoever has said key now has access to all of the libraries. Whos to say someone didnt "lose it in a boating accident", and they just get a second copy of all the licenses for.... little to nothing?


iLoks are remotely disabled if reported as lost or stolen. My point is that the replacement fee is a proportion of the full price of the library, rather than the nominal flat fee that other developers charge. I'm not aware of any other developer with this policy? Personally I don't really care as I will always buy ZDT, but for those who won't buy it on principle, that's the VSL policy.


----------



## FireGS (Mar 17, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> iLoks are remotely disabled if reported as lost or stolen.


How does that work? If the iLok is used on a machine with a connection, sure, I suppose, but what if not connected to the internet?


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 17, 2022)

Ben said:


> Always online. If the internet conection drops you can continue working for around 10 minutes until the products stop working. You can safe the project at any point, so there should be no risk of loosing data.


Well, there goes living off the grid...

Says the guy who lives 12 miles from Sky Harbor airport in Phx, lol! 

I'm at the point in my tech job that if I lose internet, I have much bigger problems than a sample library...


----------



## Ben (Mar 17, 2022)

Of course you can't make it right for everyone, I was aware of that. So I'll share my thoughts about this, but I will not further discuss or comment on this topic (we had these discussion already with eLicenser anyways...)



Virtuoso said:


> Multiple activations gives you so much more flexibility when using VEP.


That's why we sell additional VEP licenses. Feel free to buy as many as you like. It's quite a strange concept, but I really would like to keep getting my pay checks at the end of the month 
We also do not offer multiple activations for our libraries with the exception of BBO free. You can request a quote by sending a mail at [email protected] in case you need additional licenses of any library.



Virtuoso said:


> What is the thinking behind _not_ offering machine licensing?



We would prefer not to get cracked for as long as possible 



Virtuoso said:


> This is an issue when using a laptop, where Cloud is a non-starter if you don't have a permanent internet connection and you really don't want to use a dongle because they are easily lost and accidentally brushing against a connected dongle hanging out of your USB port or forgetting to unplug it when you put it in your bag can cause physical damage to your $6k MacBook!


One imo easy solution for this problem: create a hostspot with your mobile phone and you will be online almost anywhere. The iLok Cloud is very light on the connection and will not cut into your data limit.



Virtuoso said:


> 3. From the FAQ, it looks like if you choose to stick with eLicenser, you won't get bug fixes to your existing libraries.


Exactly. eLicenser software is now frozen in time, but you can download it anytime as usual form MyVSL, if you desire to do so.



Virtuoso said:


> 4. If you don't buy the iLok insurance, "Replacement licenses for licenses contained on lost/stolen iLok keys without ZDZ coverage will be available at 25% of the full price (minimum fee: 50 EUR)". I have over $10k in VSL products so in my case, that would be >$2,500 for what is really just a simple admin task, which seems rather excessive. I have the insurance already of course, but that's the stated VSL policy.


Exactly. I think 30$ per year as "insurance" for something that's worth 10.000$ or more should not really be worth a discussion imo, if you fear that the USB key could get stolen or lost.


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 17, 2022)

Ben said:


> That's why we sell additional VEP licenses. Feel free to buy as many as you like.


I did - I have 3 VEP licences! I'm referring here purely to library activations. I'd just like to be able to decide on an ad-hoc per project basis how to allocate resources among VEP servers and clients. I know I can deactivate and reactivate iLok licences between machines each time I want to do this and yes, I could simply _buy all the libraries again_(!), but even just one extra activation would be appreciated - every other developer offers this! Why be stingy when you sell a product that is designed purely to spread the load?


Ben said:


> One imo easy solution for this problem: create a hostspot with your mobile phone and you will be online almost anywhere. The iLok Cloud is very light on the connection and will not cut into your data limit.


Maybe in Europe, but cellphone coverage in the US sucks in many places - I live 5 mins from the main Microsoft campus (and 15 mins from T-Mobile HQ!) and I'm lucky to get a single bar. I also do 2 6 hour flights to/from Hawaii every month and there's no internet or mobile phone coverage over the Pacific.


----------



## khollister (Mar 17, 2022)

@Ben - Please pass along my kudos to the team on the great job they did on Vienna Assistant! As I expected from VSL, it really puts everyone else's portal/manager SW to shame. I'm sure this was no small task along with the iLok change and I, for one, appreciate the great design and work involved in implementing it.

Keith


----------



## FireGS (Mar 17, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> I did - I have 3 VEP licences!


So how did you use them before the iLok switch? Genuinely curious, I'm not using VEP to spread the load over multiple machines.


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 17, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Anyone else disappointed by this?
> 
> 1. Only a single activation. SO many other developers offer multiple activations (IK - 10, Arturia - 5, Orchestral Tools, Softube, UVI - 3, Spitfire Audio - 2, Kontakt - effectively unlimited etc). Even Steinberg now offers 3 activations per license! Multiple activations gives you so much more flexibility when using VEP.
> 
> ...


Definitely agree on the single license.... Companies that offer single licenses per product are now in the minority (by a fair margin) IME. Even several companies that were hardliners about single licenses 3-4 years ago have shifted... SSL and Sonnox being the 1st to come to mind, but there are other products I own where they've moved to at least two authorizations per product for sure... And this is understandable considering many people have both one laptop/mobile machine and one studio machine...

Machine licenses would be nice... I'd be happy with two physical key licenses it nothing else, but an option for Both would be a nice touch... Not a fan of ilok cloud! It's been anything but consistent.

So the move to ilok is nice... But it would be nicer if VSL did consider getting with the times by offering two licenses per product. They could still sell additional licenses for a small fee like they do with VEP.... Ultimately happy customers come back and buy more later 

While I get the point of your third issue, I can also see why this is the case... Considering they have to fix ilok-based bugs, while also working on AS compatibility and new inevitable OS releases, at some point VSL have to focus on what they have the resources to fix... Don't get me wrong, in an ideal world they'd work on everything, but I'd imagine their software team is relatively small and if they don't draw a line somewhere bug fixes would be even slower as a result...

ZDT's tricky. I have it in the the key I use for traveling, but may eventually add it to my key that's in the studio because I have had iloks fail on me in the past.... (In which case you have to either bite the bullet, or email every developer explaining and hoping for a replacement license. Thankfully this happened pretty early into my life with ilok, but it does go to show that there's always the off chance a relatively new ilok can unexpectedly die on you....) For something holding many thousands of dollars and hundreds of products tethered to it it is well worth considering adding it to the key ahead of time instead of getting stuck with a big bill later if a worst case scenario occurred.


----------



## RSK (Mar 17, 2022)

This is awesome! I love this new Vienna Assistant app.


----------



## FireGS (Mar 17, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> I have had iloks fail on me in the past.... (In which case you have to either bite the bullet, or email every developer explaining and hoping for a replacement license. Thankfully this happened pretty early into my life with ilok, but it does go to show that there's always the off chance a relatively new ilok can unexpectedly die on you....


What's the iLok policy on *their hardware* failing? Like, a failed/dead/DSAA (dead soon after arrival) drive.


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 17, 2022)

FireGS said:


> What's the iLok policy on *their hardware* failing? Like, a failed/dead/DSAA (dead soon after arrival) drive.


Mine fell just outside of any warranty period. The answer I got at the time was that I had to email all developers and see if they'd be willing to replace the license. Thankfully they were as I had only a small handful at the time. Now though it would be disaster as I have a couple hundred ilok licenses from a bunch of developers.


----------



## FireGS (Mar 17, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Mine fell just outside of any warranty period. The answer I got at the time was that I had to email all developers and see if they'd be willing to replace the license. Thankfully they were as I had only a small handful at the time. Now though it would be disaster as I have a couple hundred ilok licenses from a bunch of developers.


Don't know whether to Like or Sadfase this one...


----------



## Ben (Mar 17, 2022)

khollister said:


> @Ben - Please pass along my kudos to the team on the great job they did on Vienna Assistant! As I expected from VSL, it really puts everyone else's portal/manager SW to shame. I'm sure this was no small task along with the iLok change and I, for one, appreciate the great design and work involved in implementing it.
> 
> Keith


Thanks, I'll forward it 
It was a challance, but we are happy how it turned out!


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 17, 2022)

FireGS said:


> So how did you use them before the iLok switch? Genuinely curious, I'm not using VEP to spread the load over multiple machines.


I use a Mac Pro with lots of memory, which is great for RAM-hungry libraries, and also 2 PCs with lots of CPU/GPU power (mainly for video rendering). Sometimes it works to offload libraries to the PCs as VEP slaves, but this depends on the demands of each specific project. I had to buy extra eLicencers because my Nuendo licence (which I run on the Mac) is on the same dongle as all my VSL licences and then each time I want to run a VSL library on the PC, I have to transfer it using the eLicenser Control Center, which is a nerve-racking process because the eLicenser software is crap and often fails. I don't have to do this for ANY other developer - just VSL.



FireGS said:


> What's the iLok policy on *their hardware* failing? Like, a failed/dead/DSAA (dead soon after arrival) drive.


You have to return the iLok dongle to them and they will recover the licences. It may take a couple of weeks, hence why they also sell you ZDT.


----------



## Digivolt (Mar 17, 2022)

Ben said:


> Yes, we start with accounts that recently bought something and go back until everyone is unlocked. So you should be unlocked very soon.


Is it possible to install everything in advance so it's ready for the transfer ?


----------



## Ben (Mar 17, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> Is it possible to install everything in advance so it's ready for the transfer ?


No, that's the reason why we don't just open the gates. We have bought a lot of additional server capacity, but just letting everyone in at the same time would be too much for the servers.


----------



## khollister (Mar 17, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Mine fell just outside of any warranty period. The answer I got at the time was that I had to email all developers and see if they'd be willing to replace the license. Thankfully they were as I had only a small handful at the time. Now though it would be disaster as I have a couple hundred ilok licenses from a bunch of developers.


I personally like the iLok dongle approach - easy when moving to a new computer, complete peace of mind for a minimal cost (ZDT and a spare blank iLok), no need to keep up with dozens/hundreds of serials, key files, credentials, etc and the new iLok3 dongles are small and rugged. I believe you can still run more than one iLok simultaneously with your licenses spread across them to manage multiple computers. You can also drag and drop licenses between iLok easily if you want to consolidate everything for travel.

Frankly, I wish everything I own was iLok based but I realize that is probably an unpopular opinion.


----------



## aeliron (Mar 17, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Anyone else disappointed by this?
> 
> 1. Only a single activation. SO many other developers offer multiple activations (IK - 10, Arturia - 5, Orchestral Tools, Softube, UVI - 3, Spitfire Audio - 2, Kontakt - effectively unlimited etc). Even Steinberg now offers 3 activations per license! Multiple activations gives you so much more flexibility when using VEP.
> 
> ...


Yup, pretty disappointing. You’ll still need the dongle if you won’t have continuous internet. EW has machine license, although still only one machine at a time it’s still better than this for that situation where you can‘t ping, or don’t want to pay overpriced internet premiums. Izotope, NI etc seem to have a better solution, too. Wonder why VSL picked this one.


----------



## EgM (Mar 17, 2022)

Damned if you do, damned if you don't. 


1 - You have no reason to do anything at all right now!

2 - If it ain't broke don't fix it!

3 - Your eLicenser will work for a VERY long time in Windows. Windows will most likely not break it in a very long while, still works in Win11. Apple well, that's the price of using Apple products, sucks. This from someone who uses Apple products.

4 - Cloud iLok is great for people who have internet. If you don't have internet, do something about it! MAN I live far in the boonies in New Brunswick Canada and I have 1.5Gps/940Mbps fibre. If you live in an area that doesn't, just make sure you have enough internet so that the ~10min iLok Cloud ping works.

Please be fair to VSL, they didn't choose all this work, Steinberg did. Huge props to the VSL crew for the quick turnaround, I was expecting this much later. I can only imagine how much workload your support team must be dealing with right now.

_Sorry if this may come as a rant, I was just finalizing my tax returns._


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 17, 2022)

khollister said:


> Frankly, I wish everything I own was iLok based but I realize that is probably an unpopular opinion.


I totally agree! Reinstalling plugins (eg on a new machine or a fresh OS) is SO much easier with an iLok, rather than needing to deauthorize and reauthorize hundreds of individual plugins.

I'm totally on board with the VSL transition - I just wish they offered more than 1 activation. The lack of machine licensing is a shame, but I guess VSL are paranoid about all those classical music focussed hackers!


----------



## RSK (Mar 17, 2022)

khollister said:


> Frankly, I wish everything I own was iLok based but I realize that is probably an unpopular opinion.


It definitely is. 

I could stay with Logic and Spitfire SSO and never have to think about authorization. Or I could go with Cubase and VSL for compatibility with co-composers and better sound. I'm taking a chance that the cloud-based authorization won't screw me at the least convenient time.

Dongle authorization has already screwed me so I'm not going that route ever again.


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 17, 2022)

khollister said:


> I personally like the iLok dongle approach - easy when moving to a new computer, complete peace of mind for a minimal cost (ZDT and a spare blank iLok), no need to keep up with dozens/hundreds of serials, key files, credentials, etc and the new iLok3 dongles are small and rugged. I believe you can still run more than one iLok simultaneously with your licenses spread across them to manage multiple computers. You can also drag and drop licenses between iLok easily if you want to consolidate everything for travel.
> 
> Frankly, I wish everything I own was iLok based but I realize that is probably an unpopular opinion.


I definitely like Ilok overall. I just don't like the idea of moving a single license to a traveling key where it's no longer static and secure, and a more exposed to the elements, (at least in terms of moisture)... That's why I have two keys... One travels, one stays tethered to my studio machine.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Mar 17, 2022)

Ben said:


> @muk @Jett Hitt Plase restart the Assistant. If these products are stil not downloadable please pm me your email, so I can look into this.


Thanks, Ben. Restarting did solve the issue for me I think. The download seemed to be a combination of VEP 7 and MIR Pro. I don't own MIR, so I am not sure why it is labeled that way. But it seems to be working. Thanks!


----------



## Ben (Mar 17, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> Thanks, Ben. Restarting did solve the issue for me I think. The download seemed to be a combination of VEP 7 and MIR Pro. I don't own MIR, so I am not sure why it is labeled that way. But it seems to be working. Thanks!


MIR will only get enabled if you have a MIR license


----------



## aeliron (Mar 17, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> I totally agree! Reinstalling plugins (eg on a new machine or a fresh OS) is SO much easier with an iLok, rather than needing to deauthorize and reauthorize hundreds of individual plugins.
> 
> I'm totally on board with the VSL transition - I just wish they offered more than 1 activation. The lack of machine licensing is a shame, but I guess VSL are paranoid about all those classical music focussed hackers!


Yeah, those Beethoven hackers are the worst!

”Don‘t download pirated copies of VSL!”

”What? I can’t hear you“


----------



## FireGS (Mar 17, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> I had to buy extra eLicencers because my Nuendo licence (which I run on the Mac) is on the same dongle as all my VSL licences and then each time I want to run a VSL library on the PC, I have to transfer it using the eLicenser Control Center, which is a nerve-racking process because the eLicenser software is crap and often fails.


OK, so there's nothing really *new* about this process. It's not actually a departure from your old workflow. It's kind of just the nature of this whole copy protection thing.


aeliron said:


> EW has machine license


And they've been cracked.


aeliron said:


> Wonder why VSL picked this one.


Because it's more easily cracked. 


Virtuoso said:


> I guess VSL are paranoid about all those classical music focussed hackers!


I mean, they should be. All developers should be (and I'm sure they are). ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 17, 2022)

FireGS said:


> OK, so there's nothing really *new* about this process. It's not actually a departure from your old workflow. It's kind of just the nature of this whole copy protection thing.
> 
> I mean, they should be. All developers should be (and I'm sure they are). ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


It's just a pain in the ass that I don't have with any of the libraries I use from other developers, who all offer multiple activations. I did raise this request a year ago when VSL first announced the transition but it looks like VSL are dead set on offering only a single activation. Ah well - as Ben suggested, I've emailed sales for a quote for extra licences.



FireGS said:


> I mean, they should be. All developers should be (and I'm sure they are). ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Just from my own iLok, here are some developers who DO offer machine licensing:-

Apogee, Boom Library, Eventide, Exponential Audio, Liquidsonics, TC Electronic, Oeksound, Pro Sound Effects, Relab, Reverb Foundry, Softube, SSL, Sonnox, Soundtheory, SoundToys, Synchro Arts, Synthogy, UVI, Zynaptiq.

(And of course, any developer NOT on iLok is using their own version of machine licensing)

When balancing business risk against user convenience, I think VSL made the wrong call by not offering machine licensing. I hope they reconsider.


----------



## FireGS (Mar 17, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Apogee, Boom Library, Eventide, Exponential Audio, Liquidsonics, TC Electronic, Oeksound, Pro Sound Effects, Relab, Reverb Foundry, Softube, SSL, Sonnox, Soundtheory, SoundToys, Synchro Arts, Synthogy, UVI, Zynaptiq.


...and literally all of those companies have been cracked. JUST sayin'.


----------



## Daren Audio (Mar 17, 2022)

The wait is over!
*Diving right in and immersing into the World of VSL!!!!!* * Stoked!!!*


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 17, 2022)

Anyone seeing this behavior? I have a MIR Pro 24 license and when loading VEP I see:






I own 3 room packs and have them installed.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 17, 2022)

@Ben 

Another question, is it possible to download all ilok version of sample contents to my dedicated downloading HDD, then move them to SSD (where I stream my elicense version libraries, and I'll manually replace them with ilok version libraries) afterward?


----------



## KEM (Mar 17, 2022)

FireGS said:


> ...and literally all of those companies have been cracked. JUST sayin'.


 
Well it’s 2022, that’s going to happen to everything on the internet


----------



## davidanthony (Mar 17, 2022)

Are the iLok upgrade emails from VSL still going out, or did I miss one?


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Mar 17, 2022)

This new experience is smooth as silk, and the feedback and control are excellent!

I really appreciate being near the head of the line on this venture, as it will free up my eLicenser dongles to send to Stein berg to sort out the separate issues with their recent updates (the old licenses won't remove and so I timed out on the non-dongle license authorization periods).

So glad you aren't taking this approach, but I'm also confident they'll sort things out now that I can afford to part with my eLicenser dongles. I use Vienna Suite Pro in every single project, on every track, so I was in a Catch-22 for over a year!

My confidence is high enough that I am deleting groups of libraries in advance of the downloads. Kind of a necessity for the pianos (my top priority) as each one is bigger than my remaining available SSD space. Download speed is quite fast, even compared to the older download manager from VSL.

I started with the software and the room packs. I figured that would avoid any snafus. I'm mostly following the presentation order that the new Vienna Assistant gives me, but of course one can change the categorization scheme at any time.

I'll try Vienna Suite Pro tomorrow night to verify, and a few libraries as well. The size in most cases seems almost identical; maybe a few bytes here and there due to the different licensing scheme. So I guess the compression scheme remains the same during this licenser switchover.

While I was at it, I bought the new BBO pack tonight, which initiated the switchover to iLok. Not sure if it was coincidence and I was next in line, or whether selecting iLok conversion for the BBO pack triggered the others to convert as well.


----------



## azeteg (Mar 17, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Anyone seeing this behavior? I have a MIR Pro 24 license and when loading VEP I see:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this may be a bug on our side. I’ll have a look at this right away - and will most likely issue an update to VEP later today.


----------



## Paul Kopf (Mar 18, 2022)

Mark Schmieder said:


> This new experience is smooth as silk, and the feedback and control are excellent!
> 
> While I was at it, I bought the new BBO pack tonight, which initiated the switchover to iLok. Not sure if it was coincidence and I was next in line, or whether selecting iLok conversion for the BBO pack triggered the others to convert as well.


Thanks for the great feedback!

Indeed, every new purchase brings you first in line for the conversion, otherwise you might not be able to work with your new products right away (in combination with your existing products). 

Best, 
Paul


----------



## Ben (Mar 18, 2022)

holywilly said:


> @Ben
> 
> Another question, is it possible to download all ilok version of sample contents to my dedicated downloading HDD, then move them to SSD (where I stream my elicense version libraries, and I'll manually replace them with ilok version libraries) afterward?


You can enable "Download Mode" in the preferences. It will download the installation file but not install these. Simply drag'n'drop these folders into the Assistant as soon as you want to install these (can also happen on a different machine).


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 18, 2022)

azeteg said:


> I think this may be a bug on our side. I’ll have a look at this right away - and will most likely issue an update to VEP later today.


Awesome!

This was the only issue that came up I could not work around. The rest went smoothly with minor hiccups, around 2TB (installed) of stuff


----------



## RSK (Mar 18, 2022)

Paul Kopf said:


> Thanks for the great feedback!
> 
> Indeed, every new purchase brings you first in line for the conversion, otherwise you might not be able to work with your new products right away (in combination with your existing products).
> 
> ...


I had my eye on Altair, so I went ahead and bought it for that purpose. 

This new Vienna Assistant thing is awesome. Such a nice design, and SO fast. Took almost no time compared to downloading VSL software in the past.


----------



## Maximvs (Mar 18, 2022)

Ben said:


> Yes
> 
> Yes, if you can wait until the new content is downloaded and installed, sure


Thanks a lot for kindly addressing my questions.

Kind regards,

Maxiums


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Mar 18, 2022)

Nice to see all the extra content consolidated into the main libraries on this re-do. Much easier to verify we have everything that we need (and paid for) installed on our computers than in the old system, scrolling through the website and trying to match to invoices.

Hopefully library updates will be just as smooth!


----------



## Ben (Mar 18, 2022)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Nice to see all the extra content consolidated into the main libraries on this re-do.


And Strings Pro got Signature Presets


----------



## Leigh (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm trying to download my samples and the Assistant says I don't have enough storage:







Checking About This Mac shows this, which is what I expected to see after emptying the Trash:






Disk Utility agrees with Vienna Assistant






I'm confused. How do I recover the purgeable space?

**Leigh


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 18, 2022)

Leigh said:


> How do I recover the purgeable space?


Does it help to close and reopen Vienna Assistant after emptying the trash?


----------



## Leigh (Mar 18, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> Does it help to close and reopen Vienna Assistant after emptying the trash?


Thanks, but no, that made no difference. Restarting made no difference either. That's why I'm puzzled.


----------



## Toru (Mar 18, 2022)

Hi teams,
I'm Yamana CFX user, and considering move to use iLok Cloud .
I have 2PCs both have Midi-keyboard, audio-interface and speakers. (Independent units)
And I'm mainly player using Synchron Pianos.

What operation can I do with iLok Cloud.
- Play 2 CFX on both PC at the same time (Impossible, they are exclusive, right?)
- Play CFX on either PC one by one (Start one will terminate another?)
If I buy new Imperial on same account.
- Play CFX on PC1 and Play Imperial on PC2 at the same time (Can I do this?)

So, my question is that "the exclusiveness will be made per Product even on same account under new iLok cloud system?"


----------



## DJiLAND (Mar 18, 2022)

Toru said:


> - Play 2 CFX on both PC at the same time (Impossible, they are exclusive, right?)


No, As far as I know, it's impossible.
However..I don't know what will happen if there are instances that are already running.



Toru said:


> - Play CFX on either PC one by one (Start one will terminate another?)


If you activate an iLok Cloud session on another computer, the Cloud session on the other computer is terminated.



Toru said:


> - Play CFX on PC1 and Play Imperial on PC2 at the same time (Can I do this?)


As above, if you activate an iLok Cloud session on another computer, the Cloud session on the other computer is terminated. An iLok Cloud session is just one basket. Simultaneous execution is possible if each license is divided into iLok Cloud and iLok Key. Or use two iLok accounts?


----------



## ShidoStrife (Mar 18, 2022)

Ben said:


> And Strings Pro got Signature Presets


are these new mixerpresets? The sounddesign-y creative ones? That'd be awesome!


----------



## Toru (Mar 18, 2022)

DJiLAND said:


> As above, if you activate an iLok Cloud session on another computer, the Cloud session on the other computer is terminated. An iLok Cloud session is just one basket. Simultaneous execution is possible if each license is divided into iLok Cloud and iLok Key. Or use two iLok accounts?


Thank you DJiLAND.
I didn't know that iLok Cloud session is just one basket (despite how many products are tied)
It helps considering how I can operate with it. Thanks!


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 18, 2022)

Leigh said:


> I'm trying to download my samples and the Assistant says I don't have enough storage:


From that screenshot it looks like you don't have a product selected and that your download drive is different from your installation drive.

When you select a library for download, the top left number shows how big the download will be, and the top right number shows how much space you have available on the drive you have selected for download (which can be different from your installation drive).

The bottom left number shows how much space you will need to install the library - this can be roughly 3x the size of the download as the audio files are expanded on installation. The bottom right number shows how much space you have available on your chosen installation drive.






If the numbers on the left are red, you don't have enough space.

Click the 'burger' menu (3 lines) on the top left of the Assistant, choose Preferences and check what your default download and installation folders are set to.

I don't know why the figures don't match up - the assistant says 501.69GB free, About This Mac shows 3.07TB free and Disk Utility shows 696.37GB free. 

I can recommend a fantastic utility for visualizing how your space is being used and managing it - Daisy Disk - https://apps.apple.com/us/story/id1437936184


----------



## Leigh (Mar 19, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> From that screenshot it looks like you don't have a product selected and that your download drive is different from your installation drive.
> 
> When you select a library for download, the top left number shows how big the download will be, and the top right number shows how much space you have available on the drive you have selected for download (which can be different from your installation drive).
> 
> ...


Thanks, @Virtuoso. If I have something selected, it shows the space required in red because the space available is shown as too little and the Install button is grayed-out..

**Leigh


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 19, 2022)

Leigh said:


> Thanks, @Virtuoso. If I have something selected, it shows the space required in red because the space available is shown as too little and the Install button is grayed-out..
> 
> **Leigh


Have you set the download and install folders up in Preferences? You can set them to your Sample Libraries drive as it should have >3TB free.

If Assistant still thinks that drive is full (due to whatever that ‘purgeable space’ issue is), you could move the files that are already on it somewhere else temporarily and then erase it using Disk Utility so the OS sees the full capacity.


----------



## Leigh (Mar 19, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Have you set the download and install folders up in Preferences? You can set them to your Sample Libraries drive as it should have >3TB free.
> 
> If Assistant still thinks that drive is full (due to whatever that ‘purgeable space’ issue is), you could move the files that are already on it somewhere else temporarily and then erase it using Disk Utility so the OS sees the full capacity.


The puzzling thing is that the preferences are set correctly to the Sample Libraries drive.

I was hoping to avoid reformatting, but I think you are right that that is the way to go, now.

Thanks.


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 19, 2022)

Leigh said:


> I was hoping to avoid reformatting, but I think you are right that that is the way to go, now.


Well you could try that app - here's some info on how to purge 'purgeable space':-









DaisyDisk, the most popular disk analyzer for Mac


Free up gigabytes of disk space in minutes using the visual interactive map that reveals the biggest space hogs on your disk.




daisydiskapp.com


----------



## khollister (Mar 19, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Well you could try that app - here's some info on how to purge 'purgeable space':-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+++1 on Daisy Disk. Get the standalone version, not the App Store version.


----------



## Vik (Mar 19, 2022)

Ben said:


> Always online. If the internet conection drops you can continue working for around 10 minutes until the products stop working. You can safe the project at any point, so there should be no risk of loosing data.


So – what's the solution for those of us who sometimes want to escape to some faraway place in order to write more music with no disturbance, including no internet connection?


----------



## Ben (Mar 19, 2022)

Vik said:


> So – what's the solution for those of us who sometimes want to escape to some faraway place in order to write more music with no disturbance, including no internet connection?


Get a physical iLok USB key


----------



## Vik (Mar 19, 2022)

Ben said:


> Get a physical iLok USB key


Ah, I misunderstood, thanks.


----------



## khollister (Mar 19, 2022)

Ben said:


> Get a physical iLok USB key


And you can simply drag and drop licenses between dongle and cloud in iLok Manager. You can run from the cloud in studio (with multiple machines) and then just drag what you want to travel with on a dongle. Move them back to the cloud when you return


----------



## khollister (Mar 19, 2022)

khollister said:


> And you can simply drag and drop licenses between dongle and cloud in iLok Manager. You can run from the cloud in studio (with multiple machines) and then just drag what you want to travel with on a dongle. Move them back to the cloud when you return


I used this technique when I was running a PC VEP server for the EW PLAY stuff. If I needed to run something on the PC VEP machine, plug the VEP iLok into my Mac, drag over the licenses I wanted to run in VEP, plug the VEP iLok into the PC, boom! Takes less than 60 sec

You can also run 2 dongles - one for the DAW, one for potential VEP use. If you don't need the VEP server, just plug both dongles into the DAW machine and off you go.


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 19, 2022)

I’m considering getting VE Pro 7.

Anyone has it? From my understanding, it’s possible to work on the same project on many DAW’s at the same time? I only have one computer, so does it still worth it for that configuration?


----------



## Leigh (Mar 19, 2022)

khollister said:


> +++1 on Daisy Disk. Get the standalone version, not the App Store version.


This does exactly what I want! Thanks for the link to their purgeable space page and for the standalone version tip!

**Leigh


----------



## Erisno (Mar 19, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> I’m considering getting VE Pro 7.
> 
> Anyone has it? From my understanding, it’s possible to work on the same project on many DAW’s at the same time? I only have one computer, so does it still worth it for that configuration?


I'm using VE Pro 7, and I have only one computer. The advantages of using VE Pro are not only the ability to use slave PC, but you can host a large orchestral template and decouple the instances. That will greatly reduce DAW saving time, as it only saves data required for the app, and VE pro saves all the libraries' data. Also, you can switch between multiple projects without having to wait for your libraries to load again.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 21, 2022)

Leigh said:


> The puzzling thing is that the preferences are set correctly to the Sample Libraries drive.
> 
> I was hoping to avoid reformatting, but I think you are right that that is the way to go, now.
> 
> Thanks.


kind of the same problem here :-(


----------



## Leigh (Mar 21, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> kind of the same problem here :-(


I copied the newly-installed VSL iLok files to a spare drive, erased the problematic Sample Libraries drive and copied the new VSL files back to Sample Libraries. After that everything worked correctly.

I bought a copy of DaisyDisk first but their system couldn't get me a registration so I just went ahead and erased. 

**Leigh


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 21, 2022)

Leigh said:


> I copied the newly-installed VSL iLok files to a spare drive, erased the problematic Sample Libraries drive and copied the new VSL files back to Sample Libraries. After that everything worked correctly.


no problems with libraries so far (deleted all files and want a fresh installation) its the small synchron-player where the problem already starts.

[EDIT] Also weird - I can install all libraries but not the Synchron-Player 🤔





Also in "Download Mode" the Download-Button is greyed out even there is enough diskspace:


----------



## YahmezTV (Mar 21, 2022)

Man I wish I knew they were gonna upgrade standard libraries to full at no cost. I just bought and installed the full libraries for Alto, Tenor, Bari, a couple days before this was announced; could’ve bought the whole standard sax bundle and would’ve got a couple other things as well.

Edit: I misunderstood what happened, VSL did a nice thing and I was being whiney for nothing. The saxes are beautiful.


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2022)

YahmezTV said:


> Man I wish I knew they were gonna upgrade standard libraries to full at no cost. I just bought and installed the full libraries for Alto, Tenor, Bari, a couple days before this was announced; could’ve bought the whole standard sax bundle and would’ve got a couple other things as well.
> 
> I guess that’s the way the cookie crumbles.


We did not upgrade the Standard libraries. We simply don't sell these anymore, but you can still upgrade from these to the Full ones.
The only exception is the old VI Special Editions 1+2, where it was possible to buy separate sections. We stopped selling these quite some time ago; but to make things simpler we simlpy upgraded these users to the complete SE volume for free.


----------



## YahmezTV (Mar 21, 2022)

Ben said:


> We did not upgrade the Standard libraries. We simply don't sell these anymore, but you can still upgrade from these to the Full ones.
> The only exception is the old VI Special Editions 1+2, where it was possible to buy separate sections. We stopped selling these quite some time ago; but to make things simpler we simlpy upgraded these users to the complete SE volume for free.


Gotcha, I misunderstood. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## RogiervG (Mar 21, 2022)

azeteg said:


> We decided to retire Vienna Instruments, and make Vienna Instruments Pro free - it is no longer a paid upgrade for Vienna Instruments.


Will the VI PRO still receive essential updates? (bug fixes, remaining compatible with OS'es through updates)


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> Will the VI PRO still receive essential updates? (bug fixes, remaining compatible with OS'es through updates)


Yes.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 21, 2022)

Also we


Sunny Schramm said:


> no problems with libraries so far (deleted all files and want a fresh installation) its the small synchron-player where the problem already starts.
> 
> [EDIT] Also weird - I can install all libraries but not the Synchron-Player 🤔
> 
> ...


LOL - SOLVED. I just had to start the installer of one of the libraries and then I was asked if I want to install the synchron-player because the library needs it


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 21, 2022)

Ben - any disadvantage for picking up ilok 3 - USB A over USB C? I have to pick up four. I get that the USB C might have better speeds but is it really needed to just 'check' licenses?


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Also we
> 
> LOL - SOLVED. I just had to start the installer of one of the libraries and then I was asked if I want to install the synchron-player because the library needs it


We are already on this one, should be solved in one of the next updates (not the one we roll out any minute now...)


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2022)

Rob Elliott said:


> Ben - any disadvantage for picking up ilok 3 - USB A over USB C? I have to pick up four. I get that the USB C might have better speeds but is it really needed to just 'check' licenses?


No, no advantages, it's only there for users that no longer have (enough) USB-A ports on their system.


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 21, 2022)

So do I have to delete the old libraries or will the new ones overwrite them?


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2022)

kitekrazy said:


> So do I have to delete the old libraries or will the new ones overwrite them?


You have delete them, but there is a delete eLicenser libraries feature in the menu on the top left.


----------



## Karmand (Mar 21, 2022)

Heads up as with another user. I decided to purchase Elite Strings and give the new iLok and stuff a try. Download crashed. Finally got it to download. Could not find the libs in Syncron Player - had to download that... which... broke ALL my template, vep7, and al the rest of my libs from VI

What a HOT MESS vsl has (IMHO)
Totally surprised me, and now today no way of working and producing - what a loss of money today.

Don't upgrade, purchase or do anything if y'all are working on things that need vsl.
Too bad, I love the sounds, the samples and thee synchronized player, but this is a HOT MESS.


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2022)

Karmand said:


> Heads up as with another user. I decided to purchase Elite Strings and give the new iLok and stuff a try. Download crashed. Finally got it to download. Could not find the libs in Syncron Player - had to download that... which... broke ALL my template, vep7, and al the rest of my libs from VI
> 
> What a HOT MESS vsl has (IMHO)
> Totally surprised me, and now today no way of working and producing - what a loss of money today.
> ...


We had already a lot of transitions and this is probably the first report with issues to this degree.
I highly recommend to get in touch with our support via [email protected] and they will help you sort this out asap.

Please be also aware that you have to re-download all libraries and update the player to the latest version. You can't mix eLicenser and Synchron libraries.


----------



## RoyBatty (Mar 21, 2022)

Karmand said:


> Heads up as with another user. I decided to purchase Elite Strings and give the new iLok and stuff a try. Download crashed. Finally got it to download. Could not find the libs in Syncron Player - had to download that... which... broke ALL my template, vep7, and al the rest of my libs from VI
> 
> What a HOT MESS vsl has (IMHO)
> Totally surprised me, and now today no way of working and producing - what a loss of money today.
> ...


I don’t think you can run elicenser and ilok protected libraries at the same time. Have you removed Your elicenser libraries and replaced them with ilok versions?

for what it is worth, I removed 500GB of older elicener libraries. Ran the new download manager, and it installed everything in 1.5 hours. My templates and existing songs work fine.


----------



## Karmand (Mar 21, 2022)

Ben said:


> We had already a lot of transitions and this is probably the first report with issues to this degree.
> I highly recommend to get in touch with our support via [email protected] and they will help you sort this out asap.
> 
> Please be also aware that you have to re-download all libraries and update the player to the latest version. You can't mix eLicenser and Synchron libraries.


Yea, not so easy. I don't have a day to work this out nor wait on tech support. Now what's next? VEP7 upgrading? I need .v 7.0.1056 on my system to work - the newest is crash-mess worse than Nashville's freeways on a rainy day. Unusuable. So are we talking really down for the count? Can't use VEP7? No information on your website that this would happen.
Nervous now since we all know VEP7 is unstable unless you use the 1056 version.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 21, 2022)

Karmand said:


> Could not find the libs in Syncron Player - had to download that...


did you "activate" your library-licences in the ilok cloud. you need to do this manually in ilok after the licence transfer and installation, I think. because after just the installation I did not see my libraries also in synchron-player. after the activation and a restart they were right there.


----------



## Karmand (Mar 21, 2022)

Yea, I activated them all - I downloaded Altair and BigBan free to test - I don't have time to do others. And they don't show up in the player. Only Elite Strings show up. So yep - I'm surely hosed today...and for days with VSL libs - why? Because we work for a living. Hot mess vsl.


----------



## Leigh (Mar 21, 2022)

Yesterday I was trying to re-install VEPro via the new Vienna Assistant. The only choice I was offered was "Uninstall" so I ran that and it deleted the files but the Assistant would not show me an active "Install" button. I wrote VSL support about it last night.

Just now I relaunched the Assistant and there was a newer version which I installed. When I checked the options for VEPro, there was now a choice for "Reinstall"!! I ran it and everything is back to normal.

Thank you VSL for your unsurpassed customer support.

**Leigh


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2022)

Karmand said:


> Yea, not so easy. I don't have a day to work this out nor wait on tech support.


If you don't even try, we can't help you - sorry.
Just saying, our support response time is often way shorter then 24h, and most issues get sorted out quickly.



Karmand said:


> I downloaded Altair and BigBan free to test - I don't have time to do others.


Well, it's impossible to use both, like I said, like it's mentioned in the manuals, videos, FAQs, my posts and probably also the mail you've got from us...


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 21, 2022)

kitekrazy said:


> So do I have to delete the old libraries or will the new ones overwrite them?


The installer app gives you the option to uninstall the eLicenser libraries first. I used it before downloading the iLok data and it worked fine (you could do that manually of course). I HAD to delete the old first, needed the room for the new. I have the old backed up on spinner drives, but I guess it's pointless to keep it.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 21, 2022)

Paul Kopf said:


> Thanks for the great feedback!
> 
> Indeed, every new purchase brings you first in line for the conversion, otherwise you might not be able to work with your new products right away (in combination with your existing products).
> 
> ...


That explains it, happened with me. I transferred my CFX and 280VC, then bought the Upright Bosey, and the green Deposit button showed up! Could have been coincidence.

One question though: why did I wait so long to get the Upright Bosendorfer?  I don't know how you did it but that piano library sounds way better than you might think regarding an upright. It blends VERY nicely with chamber orchestra, especially woodwinds. Then you switch to jazz and it fits right in (you should change the "Ambience" preset to the "Dave Grusin" preset, lol) Also, it seems to be a perfect match for the stock velocity curve in the StudioLogic SL 88 Grand, and I'm just on the Standard version for now. I haven't even needed to tweak any mics yet. Excellent piano library and a no-brainer at that sale price!


----------



## khollister (Mar 21, 2022)

Ben said:


> You have delete them, but there is a delete eLicenser libraries feature in the menu on the top left.


On Mac at least, VA created parallel folders for the new libraries with "- iLok" appended to the end...

"Synchron Harp" vs "Synchron Harp - iLok"
The actual*.syvolume files inside the folders are named exactly the same however.

The new apps overwrite the old ones.


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2022)

khollister said:


> On Mac at least, VA created parallel folders for the new libraries with "- iLok" appended to the end...
> 
> "Synchron Harp" vs "Synchron Harp - iLok"
> The actual*.syvolume files inside the folders are named exactly the same however.
> ...


You have to remove the old ones yourself. You can do it manually or via the delete libraries feature. The VA does not automatically delete or replace any libraries.


----------



## khollister (Mar 21, 2022)

Ben said:


> You have to remove the old ones yourself. You can do it manually or via the delete libraries feature. The VA does not automatically delete or replace any libraries.


I know - I thought you meant you HAD to delete the old ones first. All good


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi @Ben ,

I'm waiting for the iLok email to arrive informing me that my VSL licenses have been transferred to my iLok account licenses, currently my product licenses show up with the yellow button (not yet converted to iLok).

So, when I finally see the green buttons next to my VSL licenses, I can deposit them into my iLok account. (Correct ?)

Would the next step be to delete my current libraries, and re-download them using the new VSL download manager ? anything else I need to do ?

I'm just double checking what needs to be done, preparing for the transition to iLok.

Thanks,
Muziksculp

This is the message I currently see in my VSL account.


----------



## Karmand (Mar 21, 2022)

Ben said:


> If you don't even try, we can't help you - sorry.
> Just saying, our support response time is often way shorter then 24h, and most issues get sorted out quickly.
> 
> 
> Well, it's impossible to use both, like I said, like it's mentioned in the manuals, videos, FAQs, my posts and probably also the mail you've got from us...


Huh? wha? Yea, not trying to use both. Huh? Just because I have to work you chastise me for 'not trying' when I clearly did and your system is a hot mess right now?


----------



## Erisno (Mar 21, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> So, when I finally see the green buttons next to my VSL licenses, I can deposit them into my iLok account. (Correct ?)


Yes!


muziksculp said:


> Would the next step be to delete my current libraries, and re-download them using the new VSL download manager ? anything else I need to do ?


I highly recommend reading this before you start your transition. Or watch the iLok videos on YouTube.





__





Hello iLok - Vienna Symphonic Library







www.vsl.co.at





But you are right. When you install VA, set your preferences, and you can start by deleting eLicenser libraries (from the left top corner). I would also check the SSD drives if everything was deleted, as If you had some libraries that were not assigned in the player before, they might still be there. And then you can start downloading the libraries. I have installed the software last, in case there were some errors, but everything went smoothly.

Best,
Erik


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 21, 2022)

Erisno said:


> Yes!
> 
> I highly recommend reading this before you start your transition. Or watch the iLok videos on YouTube.
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi @Erisno ,

How long did it take for your VSL iLok licenses to be deposited into your iLok account ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Erisno (Mar 21, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> How long did it take for your VSL iLok licenses to be deposited into your iLok account ?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm also waiting in line for the deposit button to appear, but I assume it is just a matter of a few minutes. Maybe @khollister can't answer this, as she already did the transition.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 21, 2022)

Transition was seamless over here. Purchased Synchron Percussion I, then my VSL account instantly showed the magical green deposit button. Deposit of licenses was instantaneous. Loaded up VSL Assistant, had it delete my eLicenser content, started bulk downloading of the various players and libraries I own. Beautiful work! Quite the opposite of a hot mess.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 21, 2022)

Erisno said:


> I'm also waiting in line for the deposit button to appear, but I assume it is just a matter of a few minutes. Maybe @khollister can't answer this, as she already did the transition.


It has been a few days now, and I'm supposed to get a confirmation email, but that hasn't arrived yet. So, it surely is not a matter of a few minutes.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 21, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Transition was seamless over here. Purchased Synchron Percussion I, then my VSL account instantly showed the magical green deposit button. Deposit of licenses was instantaneous. Loaded up VSL Assistant, had it delete my eLicenser content, started bulk downloading of the various players and libraries I own. Beautiful work! Quite the opposite of a hot mess.


What about your older VSL libraries you purchased, were they available to be deposited into your iLok account instantly after you gave them your iLok account's user name ?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 21, 2022)

Erisno said:


> I'm also waiting in line for the deposit button to appear, but I assume it is just a matter of a few minutes. Maybe @khollister can't answer this, as she already did the transition.


They already said it is based on when you last purchased a library - most recent buyers are transitioned first. If you want to get to the front of the line, buy something new and take advantage of their sale.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 21, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> What about your older VSL libraries you purchased, were they available to be deposited into your iLok account instantly after you gave them your iLok account's user name ?


Yes


----------



## mixedmoods (Mar 21, 2022)

This is not directly connected to the iLok transition, but I realized that even with the latest Synchron Player I still get those weird pink overlays on the preset menus. I have them since I am using the AU versions of the plugin in native Studio One.
Anyone else experiencing this? Any workaround?


----------



## Erisno (Mar 21, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> It has been a few days now, and I'm supposed to get a confirmation email, but that hasn't arrived yet. So, it surely is not a matter of a few minutes.


My bad. I thought you are asking how long does it take for the licenses to appear in iLok manager after you click the deposit button.


----------



## EgM (Mar 21, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Transition was seamless over here. Purchased Synchron Percussion I, then my VSL account instantly showed the magical green deposit button. Deposit of licenses was instantaneous. Loaded up VSL Assistant, had it delete my eLicenser content, started bulk downloading of the various players and libraries I own. Beautiful work! Quite the opposite of a hot mess.


Same here, bought Big Bang Altair. Took a few minutes then hit the green deposit licenses. Then did these steps:

1 - Update to the newest iLok License Manager
2 - Activate licenses on my iLok dongle
3 - Uninstall everything VSL (Instruments Pro, Synchron Player/Piano, VEP7)
4 - Deleted every VSL library from my SSDs
5 - Install Vienna Assistant
6 - Reinstall everything one by one

Easiest setup for so many libraries to install


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 21, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Yes


Interesting, I'm not seeing any of my VSL libraries available for deposit to iLok yet, all have the yellow light (not converted to iLok yet), none of them have the green light indicating they have been (deposited to your iLok account) .


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 21, 2022)

Just a minor point - after installing all my libraries, I went in and simplified the Volume Scan paths to just the two drives I'm using for VSL stuff. I've done this previously with no issues.

This time though, Synchron Player lost a few of the libraries (Woodwinds, Percussion II & III) and I had to go back in and re-add the individual folders.


----------



## EgM (Mar 21, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Interesting, I'm not seeing any of my VSL libraries available for deposit to iLok yet, all have the yellow light (not converted to iLok yet), none of them have the green light indicating they have been (deposited to your iLok account) .


You're still on the waiting list, it will stay yellow until you've been processed or buy something new. Then ALL your licenses will be available to deposit at once


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 21, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Just a minor point - after installing all my libraries, I went in and simplified the Volume Scan paths to just the two drives I'm using for VSL stuff. I've done this previously with no issues.
> 
> This time though, Synchron Player lost a few of the libraries (Woodwinds, Percussion II & III) and I had to go back in and re-add the individual folders.


Huh, I did the same. I didn't notice anything missing but I'll have to check more closely tonight to see if everything came over.


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 21, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Interesting, I'm not seeing any of my VSL libraries available for deposit to iLok yet, all have the yellow light (not converted to iLok yet), none of them have the green light indicating they have been (deposited to your iLok account) .


Did you buy something recently? If not, you're in the queue - it may be several days before your account gets converted.


----------



## ceemusic (Mar 21, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> It has been a few days now, and I'm supposed to get a confirmation email, but that hasn't arrived yet. So, it surely is not a matter of a few minutes.


I'm in the boat. I emailed support yesterday & was told "we will unlock more and more users in multiple phases - starting with those who recently purchased products."...


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Just a minor point - after installing all my libraries, I went in and simplified the Volume Scan paths to just the two drives I'm using for VSL stuff. I've done this previously with no issues.
> 
> This time though, Synchron Player lost a few of the libraries (Woodwinds, Percussion II & III) and I had to go back in and re-add the individual folders.


I would not recommend manually changing the volume scan paths as these are now managed by the Assistant and removing the individual paths might break the library update feature.


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2022)

mixedmoods said:


> This is not directly connected to the iLok transition, but I realized that even with the latest Synchron Player I still get those weird pink overlays on the preset menus. I have them since I am using the AU versions of the plugin in native Studio One.
> Anyone else experiencing this? Any workaround?


Is it on an M1 Mac?


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2022)

ceemusic said:


> I'm in the boat. I emailed support yesterday & was told "we will unlock more and more users in multiple phases - starting with those who recently purchased products."...


We closely monitor the capacity of our download servers, and they are working quite hard. Even with upgraded servers we have to be carefull as too many downloads got slow down the downloads for everyone or even crash them. So far it looks good, but it will take some time until everyone is unlocked.
If you bought something within the last months you should get a notification soon!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 21, 2022)

Just be like me - and buy more VSL libraries. iLok migration unlocked!


----------



## mixedmoods (Mar 21, 2022)

Ben said:


> Is it on an M1 Mac?


Yes, it's an M1Pro Macbook running Studio One 5.5 in native mode – on Monterey.


----------



## khollister (Mar 21, 2022)

Erisno said:


> I'm also waiting in line for the deposit button to appear, but I assume it is just a matter of a few minutes. Maybe @khollister can't answer this, as she already did the transition.


I'm a he but once I hot the Big Green Button, it was almost immediately until the licenses were in my iLok account (I would guess < 30 sec).


----------



## RSK (Mar 21, 2022)

mixedmoods said:


> This is not directly connected to the iLok transition, but I realized that even with the latest Synchron Player I still get those weird pink overlays on the preset menus. I have them since I am using the AU versions of the plugin in native Studio One.
> Anyone else experiencing this? Any workaround?


This happens to me as well. I'm not too worried about it since the only time it occurs is when I'm trying to change CC numbers, which is infrequent.

For reference, I'm on an M1.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 21, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Did you buy something recently? If not, you're in the queue - it may be several days before your account gets converted.


No, I didn't buy anything recently, depending on what recently means.

I would surely buy Synchron Solo Strings, but they are not released yet. 

So, I guess my only option now is to wait for the green dots to appear in my VSL account.


----------



## khollister (Mar 21, 2022)

RSK said:


> This happens to me as well. I'm not too worried about it since the only time it occurs is when I'm trying to change CC numbers, which is infrequent.


It is an artifact of running the AU plugin in native Logic or S1. Doesn't happen with the DAW in native mode or standalone. I suspect VSL isn't spending time on a fix since native versions are coming


----------



## RSK (Mar 21, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I would surely buy Synchron Solo Strings, but they are not released yet.


You and me both.


----------



## RSK (Mar 21, 2022)

khollister said:


> It is an artifact of running the AU plugin in native Logic or S1. Doesn't happen with the DAW in native mode or standalone.


I assume you meant to write "Rosetta" for one of those two options....

Regardless, I expect it will go away once the Synchron Player is M1 native. Right now, it's annoying but not workflow-killing.


----------



## khollister (Mar 21, 2022)

RSK said:


> I assume you meant to write "Rosetta" for one of those two options....


Oops - right. Doesn't happen with the DAW in Rosetta mode.


----------



## RSK (Mar 21, 2022)

khollister said:


> Oops - right. Doesn't happen with the DAW in Rosetta mode.


That's good info. Thanks!


----------



## mixedmoods (Mar 21, 2022)

RSK said:


> I assume you meant to write "Rosetta" for one of those two options....
> 
> Regardless, I expect it will go away once the Synchron Player is M1 native. Right now, it's annoying but not workflow-killing.


Yeah – it's not a problem just a bit hard to read while choosing a Mix Preset.
At first I thought its just a GUI bug on their way to native mode – but that was 4 months ago. 
Anyway, I am sure this will be fixed soon ...


----------



## smellypants (Mar 21, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Just be like me - and buy more VSL libraries. iLok migration unlocked!


Yes I got impatient and bought the upright to jump the queue 👀


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 21, 2022)

smellypants said:


> Yes I got impatient and bought the upright to jump the queue 👀


That's kind of a bribery system. Not fair.


----------



## EgM (Mar 21, 2022)

Well it's not like VSL is doing this on purpose, someone buys something new they want it now but someone still on eLicenser can continue to work with their libraries without any problems


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 21, 2022)

I added my iLok user ID to my VSL account this weekend. I hope it won't get too long to have the licenses converted...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 21, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> That's kind of a bribery system. Not fair.


Of course it is fair. Do you expect people who buy something now to go into a holding queue otherwise? It isn’t a bribe - it’s common sense on how a large migration needs to work.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 21, 2022)

@Ben 

Since we can redownload libraries anytime we want, I guess we don't need to backup our samples on external HD anymore?... All those backups are getting heavy.


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2022)

Robo Rivard said:


> @Ben
> 
> Since we can redownload libraries anytime we want, I guess we don't need to backup our samples on external HD anymore?... All those backups are getting heavy.


Yes, you can redownload the samples if required, just like with the old downloader


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 21, 2022)

Robo Rivard said:


> @Ben
> 
> Since we can redownload libraries anytime we want, I guess we don't need to backup our samples on external HD anymore?... All those backups are getting heavy.


I'm really ambivalent about this. There are two reasons for being able to reinstall from scratch. One is that you have somehow corrupted a library -- for example, during a batch resave that shouldn't have happened. In that situation, you can redownload (but see next paragraph). The other reason is that you need to reinstall for whatever reason, but the developer has gone out of business. (Or, in some cases, a retailer has gone out of business, for example Time+Space just recently.) That worries me in general, although I think VSL is a bad example because they are likely to be around for a very long time.

Redownloading is either tolerable or not depending on your internet connection. Mine is reliable but slow, slow enough that I try hard not to have to download anything a second time. So I keep all installation files (and dislike downloaders/installers that delete them after installation), plus backups of the installation files, plus backups of the installed working copies. That's a lot of terabytes of external hard drives, but I think it's worth it.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 21, 2022)

Just bought the Concert D-274. All my licenses are now transfered! Cheers!

Waiting for my brand new SSD.


----------



## filipjonathan (Mar 21, 2022)

A bit off topic, sorry guys. @Ben, is it possible to download only the D274 Light instead of the whole SE Vol 1? Or maybe to download everything and then delete everything except the piano?


----------



## Erisno (Mar 21, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> A bit off topic, sorry guys. @Ben, is it possible to download only the D274 Light instead of the whole SE Vol 1? Or maybe to download everything and then delete everything except the piano?


Yes! You can choose to only install Concert D-274 Light. Just deselect other instruments of SE Vol 1 in the Vienna Assistant before you hit install.


----------



## filipjonathan (Mar 21, 2022)

Erisno said:


> Yes! You can choose to only install Concert D-274 Light. Just deselect other instruments of SE Vol 1 in the Vienna Assistant before you hit install.


Thanks!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 21, 2022)

What does the VSL Helper app do? It opens every time I load a Synchron instrument - is there a way to prevent it from opening? I quit it and the instrument continues to work fine, so it doesn't seem necessary? The helper app opens when I enable a track from my existing Cubase template but if I added a new Synchron instrument to an empty project, the helper app doesn’t open.


----------



## emulator (Mar 22, 2022)

Hi all,

I moved successfully to ILOK but for VEP7 I miss the 2 32-bit components Vienna Ensemble and Vienna Ensemble Server. The 64-bit versions are installed.
Before the move all was fine.
Did I miss something?

Thanks Frank


----------



## Erisno (Mar 22, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> What does the VSL Helper app do? It opens every time I load a Synchron instrument - is there a way to prevent it from opening? I quit it and the instrument continues to work fine, so it doesn't seem necessary? The helper app opens when I enable a track from my existing Cubase template but if I added a new Synchron instrument to an empty project, the helper app doesn’t open.








VSL Announcement: Moving to iLok Key / Cloud - We are live!


Ehm... ok. I will, thank you for the info. @Ben , that does sound a bit weird, as we just transitioned to iLok. Why would the eLicense system still be a factor? Because I suspect you could transfer the iLok license but keep the eLicenser one to use yourself with eLicenser version of the...




vi-control.net


----------



## OleJoergensen (Mar 22, 2022)

Can old Vep 7 templates be used with the new Ilok Vep 7?
I tried yesterday but it doesn't work for me. I admit I didn't think about deleting Vep 7 elicense version before updating to Ilok version. 

The updating and Ilok process went smoth.


----------



## Ben (Mar 22, 2022)

emulator said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I moved successfully to ILOK but for VEP7 I miss the 2 32-bit components Vienna Ensemble and Vienna Ensemble Server. The 64-bit versions are installed.
> Before the move all was fine.
> ...


We discontinued the VEP 32-bit host, but there is still the 32-bit connector plugin available if you need to work with a 32-bit DAW.


----------



## Ben (Mar 22, 2022)

OleJoergensen said:


> Can old Vep 7 templates be used with the new Ilok Vep 7?
> I tried yesterday but it doesn't work for me. I admit I didn't think about deleting Vep 7 elicense version before updating to Ilok version.
> 
> The updating and Ilok process went smoth.


Yes, it should work. If it doesn't we should have a a look at it. We will release an update of VEP probably today, fixing some issues with older projects. If it still doesn't work for you, please PM me your VEP project, so we can investigate.


----------



## emulator (Mar 22, 2022)

Ben said:


> We discontinued the VEP 32-bit host, but there is still the 32-bit connector plugin available if you need to work with a 32-bit DAW.


Hi Ben,

I used the 32-bit VEP inside Cubase 64-Bit to run some older 32-bit plugins. This was really helpfull.
Is the 32-bit connector also ILOK ready and how to get it?

thanks
Frank


----------



## Hadrondrift (Mar 22, 2022)

@Ben
Now that I have downloaded and reinstalled everything, a problem remains that I can't get resolved.

I start Vienna Ensemble Pro (iLok), in the bottom right corner of the splash screen, the red MIR overlay appears (so it is iLok-enabled), but when I try to select a venue, the error message below appears:






I have installed RoomPacks (iLok-Versions), I have activated the license in iLok, I have set the data folder pointing to the installed iLok-RoomPacks. I have both iLok and the eLicenser connected. I am running out of ideas on what else to check. However, I find it striking that the message refers to the eLicenser.

Any idea what could be the reason for this message? Maybe there is some leftover software on my system somewhere?


----------



## Ben (Mar 22, 2022)

emulator said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> I used the 32-bit VEP inside Cubase 64-Bit to run some older 32-bit plugins. This was really helpfull.
> Is the 32-bit connector also ILOK ready and how to get it?
> ...


Sorry, you no longer can host 32-bit plugins inside VEP. If you need that feature I recommend to roll-back to elicenser VEP from the MyVSL section of our website.
You still can run everything else in iLok mode.


----------



## Ben (Mar 22, 2022)

Hadrondrift said:


> @Ben
> Now that I have downloaded and reinstalled everything, a problem remains that I can't get resolved.
> 
> I start Vienna Ensemble Pro (iLok), in the bottom right corner of the splash screen, the red MIR overlay appears (so it is iLok-enabled), but when I try to select a venue, the error message below appears:
> ...


There should be an update available later today that hopefully will solve this. If not, please get in touch with [email protected]


----------



## OleJoergensen (Mar 22, 2022)

Ben said:


> Yes, it should work. If it doesn't we should have a a look at it. We will release an update of VEP probably today, fixing some issues with older projects. If it still doesn't work for you, please PM me your VEP project, so we can investigate.


Thank you Ben!


----------



## cedricm (Mar 22, 2022)

Ben said:


> Of course you can't make it right for everyone, I was aware of that. So I'll share my thoughts about this, but I will not further discuss or comment on this topic (we had these discussion already with eLicenser anyways...)
> 
> 
> That's why we sell additional VEP licenses. Feel free to buy as many as you like. It's quite a strange concept, but I really would like to keep getting my pay checks at the end of the month
> ...


I've been using iLok for many many years and I'm a very satisfied customer. 

However, I wouldn't mind VSL and othet vendors lobbying for less expensive transfer license fees


----------



## cedricm (Mar 22, 2022)

EgM said:


> Damned if you do, damned if you don't.
> 
> 
> 1 - You have no reason to do anything at all right now!
> ...


What a strange rant! Do you really believe people that have no or bad internet connexions willingly do so? That ISPs will always come and install FttH just because you asked politely?


----------



## EricBarndollar (Mar 22, 2022)

Another VEP project question: for .vesp64 project files hosting say only Kontakt plugins, how about compatibility in the other direction? Will VEP projects saved in the new iLok version of VEP 7 open without issue for someone else who is still running the eLicenser version of VEP 7?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 22, 2022)

Erisno said:


> VSL Announcement: Moving to iLok Key / Cloud - We are live!
> 
> 
> Ehm... ok. I will, thank you for the info. @Ben , that does sound a bit weird, as we just transitioned to iLok. Why would the eLicense system still be a factor? Because I suspect you could transfer the iLok license but keep the eLicenser one to use yourself with eLicenser version of the...
> ...


Ah thanks! I wonder if I replace the Synchron instances in my template if that’ll resolve it then and stop launching the helper.


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 22, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Ah thanks! I wonder if I replace the Synchron instances in my template if that’ll resolve it then and stop launching the helper.


Is the helper causing problems? It's just a little service to convert/translate old plugin data saved in your project to new iLok version. I think it's pretty light weight and does nothing except on loading...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 22, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Is the helper causing problems? It's just a little service to convert/translate old plugin data saved in your project to new iLok version. I think it's pretty light weight and does nothing except on loading...


Nope but I’d prefer it not to open if I don’t need it.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 22, 2022)

OK, just got this email from VSL


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 22, 2022)

All *Green Dots* now


----------



## ceemusic (Mar 22, 2022)

Ben said:


> We closely monitor the capacity of our download servers, and they are working quite hard. Even with upgraded servers we have to be carefull as too many downloads got slow down the downloads for everyone or even crash them. So far it looks good, but it will take some time until everyone is unlocked.
> If you bought something within the last months you should get a notification soon!


Thanks Ben, I was just green lighted!


----------



## ptram (Mar 22, 2022)

SOLVED: The Cloud session has to be manually open in iLok License Manager, by choosing the File > Open Your Cloud Session command.

----------------------

I've just received my activation message, and I can see my licenses in iLok License Manager.

However, I can't activate them. When opening the Activate dialog, I can't see the Cloud as the target for my licenses:






Maybe there is a further passage I'm missing?

Paolo


----------



## ptram (Mar 22, 2022)

Another couple questions:

- I see, in Vienna Assistant, a download for "MIRx Venues for VI Pro". I have all MIR PRO rooms, but never purchased any MIRx package. Should I install these as well? Are they included in my MIR PRO room licenses?

- There are two "Vienna Instruments Pro" that I can download; one is "Vienna Instrument Pro" and the other "Vienna Instrument Pro for VI". What's the difference between them?

BTW, my Vienna Assistant is showing a generic app icon.

Paolo


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 22, 2022)

Working mostly in my studio, and not using laptops for music production, or needing the mobility factor at this time, I'm guessing moving my VSL iLok licenses to my iLok 2 physical key makes more sense. 

@Ben , do you think this is a good strategy for me ? and one more question for you. 

I have two slave PCs that are using e-license keys for VE-Pro 7, both PCs are connected to the internet, should I keep them using the e-licenser physical keys ? or move their license to two physical iLoks that I would have to purchase, or use iLok Cloud for these two slave PCs ? 

Note, All of my 3 PCs are always connected to the internet. 

Thanks.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Ben (Mar 22, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Working mostly in my studio, and not using laptops for music production, or needing the mobility factor at this time, I'm guessing moving my VSL iLok licenses to my iLok 2 physical key makes more sense.
> 
> @Ben , do you think this is a good strategy for me ? and one more question for you.
> 
> ...


You can only have the cloud instance of an account open on one system. So you will need iLok keys for some of these machines.
Right now I would wait with the VEP migration until we were able to fix a bug that causes issues with older projects on sime systems. So I would recommend to start with the samples.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Mar 22, 2022)

ptram said:


> What's the difference between them?


I asked myself about this and ran this "Compatibility Version" installer in a VM. From my observation, it only installs the old non-Pro Vienna Instrument Player plugin (Vienna Instruments x64.dll, Vienna Instruments x64.vst3).


----------



## Ben (Mar 22, 2022)

ptram said:


> - I see, in Vienna Assistant, a download for "MIRx Venues for VI Pro". I have all MIR PRO rooms, but never purchased any MIRx package. Should I install these as well? Are they included in my MIR PRO room licenses?


No, they are not included in the MIR license.



ptram said:


> - There are two "Vienna Instruments Pro" that I can download; one is "Vienna Instrument Pro" and the other "Vienna Instrument Pro for VI". What's the difference between them?


VI Pro for VI is a compatibility plugin for the VI non-pro users. In order to load the ld projects where non-pro was used you should install it. If you never used VI non-Pro you don't need this one.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 22, 2022)

Ben said:


> You can only have the cloud instance of an account open on one system. So you will need iLok keys for some of these machines.
> Right now I would wait with the VEP migration until we were able to fix a bug that causes issues with older projects on sime systems. So I would recommend to start with the samples.


OK. Thank You for the advice @Ben 

I will order two iLok keys for the slave PCs, and move their licenses to the physical iLok keys, but I will wait for the bugs to be fixed before changing VE-Pro 7 authorizations to iLok. So, as you recommended, I will start my VSL iLok migration with the sample libraries first.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Mar 22, 2022)

"Vienna instruments Pro" runs even without activating the corresponding iLok license. Maybe this is intended, just saying.


----------



## Erisno (Mar 22, 2022)

Hadrondrift said:


> "Vienna instruments Pro" runs even without activating the corresponding iLok license. Maybe this is intended, just saying.


Yes, from now it is a free player.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Mar 22, 2022)

Aha, okay. Wanna buy a license?   

Except for my VEP/MIR problem where the venues are not found, I am through (almost 1 TB redownload and license fiddling), tedious, but no severe problems have occurred and the Vienna Assistant is very useful. 

One should not be afraid of the transition, I think, but just bring a lot of time. Of course it depends on your personal bandwidth.


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 22, 2022)

Hadrondrift said:


> Aha, okay. Wanna buy a license?


I bought it Jan 2nd of this year


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 22, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I bought it Jan 2nd of this year


I did just a few days before you. Oh well.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Mar 22, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I bought it Jan 2nd of this year


Ouch


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 22, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I did just a few days before you. Oh well.


I seem to remember when you bought it and then I thought "I should too" haha.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 22, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> OK. Thank You for the advice @Ben
> 
> I will order two iLok keys for the slave PCs, and move their licenses to the physical iLok keys, but I will wait for the bugs to be fixed before changing VE-Pro 7 authorizations to iLok. So, as you recommended, I will start my VSL iLok migration with the sample libraries first.


exactly what I am doing. I just cannot afford VEPRO 7 to be down for even a second.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 22, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I seem to remember when you bought it and then I thought "I should too" haha.


Never, ever buy something because I do 😄


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 22, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Never, ever buy something because I do 😄


I was hoping it'd make me like using the VI libraries more. Now I'm just "port the rest to Synchron already!!!!11"


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 22, 2022)

Can someone confirm if we can deposit our ilok license now, but use the elicenser to finish up a current project as long as we don't install the ilok version of the player and library?

And does anyone know if the ilok version of VEP can load elicenser versions of Synchron, as long as I haven't converted Synchron player/libraries to ilok yet?

I'd prefer to start with the software side (minus sample players), but the transition video doesn't cover if VEP can be transitioned before sample libraries are, and if that would present a compatibility issue...


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 22, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Can someone confirm if we can deposit our ilok license now, but use the elicenser to finish up a current project as long as we don't install the ilok version of the player and library?


Yes. The e-Lic stuff will just continue to work until you are ready.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 22, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I was hoping it'd make me like using the VI libraries more. Now I'm just "port the rest to Synchron already!!!!11"


Hahaha, I get that and am the same but until then, I getting comfortable with VI Pro. It's probably going to take a while before my fav VI libs get ported.


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 22, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Yes. The e-Lic stuff will just continue to work until you are ready.


Awesome, thanks!!!

I updated my question BTW... If I transition VEP now, but hold off on sample libraries for a week or two can the ilok version of VEP load elicenser content?

Didn't see it mentioned in the transition video and want to be sure this isn't an edge case...


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 22, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Awesome, thanks!!!
> 
> I updated my question BTW... If I transition VEP now, but hold off on sample libraries for a week or two can the ilok version of VEP load elicenser content?
> 
> Didn't see it mentioned in the transition video and want to be sure this isn't an edge case...


From the VSL website:

Technically, you could run the eLicenser version of one software (e.g., Vienna Instruments Pro) and the iLok version of another software (e.g., Vienna Synchron Player) on one computer, but we don’t recommend this in the long run. It’s best to convert all of your products to iLok at your next best opportunity


----------



## AndyP (Mar 22, 2022)

Can I continue to use my VEPro licenses with the elicencer, and the other libraries on iLok?
The reason is that I have plenty of elicencer dongles and do not want to buy a new iLok dongle for each VEPro license.

As long as I don't purchase new libraries can I stay on the elicencer for now?
At the moment I don't have the time, and also the storage space to re-download all VSL libraries. I would actually like to keep the previous ones as a backup for now before moving to iLok.

Edit: I see the question has been asked several times. Sorry ....


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 22, 2022)

AndyP said:


> Can I continue to use my VEPro licenses with the elicencer, and the other libraries on iLok?
> The reason is that I have plenty of elicencer dongles and do not want to buy a new iLok dongle for each VEPro license.



That would probably work, as long as you don't activate the iLok license in the iLok Manager, I think.



AndyP said:


> As long as I don't purchase new libraries can I stay on the elicencer for now?
> At the moment I don't have the time, and also the storage space to re-download all VSL libraries. I would actually like to keep the previous ones as a backup for now before moving to iLok.



Yes, but your libraries won't be updated anymore and eLicenser probably will only work as long as Steinberg keeps that service alive.

All you guys should read the VSL website. All this info is on there.


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 22, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> From the VSL website:
> 
> Technically, you could run the eLicenser version of one software (e.g., Vienna Instruments Pro) and the iLok version of another software (e.g., Vienna Synchron Player) on one computer, but we don’t recommend this in the long run. It’s best to convert all of your products to iLok at your next best opportunity


For sure.... Definitely not the long term plan. But while I finish a project over the next few weeks it's more or less mandatory just in case some unexpected hiccups arise...


----------



## artomatic (Mar 22, 2022)

So how can one switch the extra elicenser used for VEP to an iLock license (I have an extra iLok)?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 22, 2022)

artomatic said:


> So how can one switch the extra elicenser used for VEP to an iLock license (I have an extra iLok)?


The same as the other license?

From the website:

You get one license for each permanent eLicenser license on your account. This way, you stay flexible.
You will receive all your converted iLok licenses at once! No need for tedious activation of separate licenses, batch activation will take care of this for you!


----------



## EgM (Mar 22, 2022)

One else having a problem with loading presets in ViPro? (Vienna _Instruments_ Pro) 

I can't load the presets I did last month with the eLicenser version but the new ones I did work just fine.

Once I transitioned to iLok this weekend, everything was working fine in ViPro but this started happening after I created about 5 new presets. Support has been contacted.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Mar 22, 2022)

The only things I see as missing are the standalone MIR (though I seem to recall this being mentioned in another thread a few months back as a mothballed product going forward), and Vienna Suite -- the latter of which shows up as green/available in my account at the VSL site.

Although I upgraded to Vienna Suite Pro when it came out, I haven't finished converting my settings and projects in full, so I'm hoping the regular Vienna Suite is still available as indicated by my account page. I checked installation dates to make sure it didn't auto-install alongside Vienna Suite Pro's iLok update.

Not sure if the Vienna Assistant update yesterday, is what took care of the Synchron Strings I issue, but after a lot of failed earlier tries, this evening's download and install finally worked, so now I am complete (after a few more of the now-redundant original VI libraries download and install).

Before that update, I couldn't do much on my computer (even look at a Finder window), without a freeze-up. I plan to upgrade from Catalina to the latest macOS version after this VSL switchover completes though, as I've been experiencing increasing instability and incompatibilities lately.

Other than for the need to refresh now and then after a few installations have occurred (sometimes a previously installed lib bounces back to showing as uninstalled), the assistant is a blessing compared to previous download managers for VSL stuff (not that they were bad per se), and it's nice to be able to use it to move libs around post-installation vs. manually.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 22, 2022)

From their website:

The following products will be iLok compatible a bit later:

Vienna Suite (Vienna Suite Pro is already available with iLok authorization)


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 22, 2022)

The volume of Synchron Percussion I is super low for majority of instruments and it seems it is because the mic faders are really low. Is this the case for non-iLok presets too? Not sure if there is a way to bring up all mics but keep their relative position so as not to mess with the mix? I have master volume cranked too.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 22, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> The volume of Synchron Percussion I is super low for majority of instruments and it seems it is because the mic faders are really low. Is this the case for non-iLok presets too? Not sure if there is a way to bring up all mics but keep their relative position so as not to mess with the mix? I have master volume cranked too.



Volume levels were always low on this library. Probably has something to do with mic positioning. You could try adding a bit of compression in Synchron Player to give some presence.


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 23, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> From their website:
> 
> The following products will be iLok compatible a bit later:
> 
> Vienna Suite (Vienna Suite Pro is already available with iLok authorization)


Thanks, apparently the info was staring me right in the face  Weirdly the license does show up in ilok, transferred to my key, and shows as green (deposited) in my account to to be honest it's a little confusing...


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 23, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Thanks, apparently the info was staring me right in the face  Weirdly the license does show up in ilok, transferred to my key, and shows as green (deposited) in my account so to be honest it's a little confusing...


I get that and had the same when I was using MIR PRO after moving to iLok. That's probably why they posted so much info on their website


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 23, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I get that and had the same when I was using MIR PRO after moving to iLok. That's probably why they posted so much info on their website


Thanks again... Just to be clear the wording does seem to imply I shouldn't see a license yet, hence the confusion. No worries though... I'm fine using the elicenser version until updated... Cheers!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 23, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Thanks again... Just to be clear the wording does seem to imply I shouldn't see a license yet, hence the confusion. No worries though... I'm fine using the elicenser version until updated... Cheers!


Don't know for sure, but I think you will see the license in iLok, but the software isn't updated to use it yet. Something like that.


----------



## RogiervG (Mar 23, 2022)

@Ben 
long thread now.. so maybe it's been mentioned before..
(also already mailed support about it)

In vienna assistant, i cannot install VI PRO, it says not enough diskspace. (this is false, there is 38GB on that drive left)
libraries i can install though (e.g. Special edition vol1) on that same drive.
It appears Vienna Assistant sees 72MB as 72GB or something..


----------



## tcb (Mar 23, 2022)

I misdeleted all my VSL libraries data when I was free-up some space  
ilok I am coming


----------



## Ben (Mar 23, 2022)

tcb said:


> I misdeleted all my VSL libraries data when I was free-up some space
> ilok I am coming


If your account is still not unlocked for iLok PM me your mail address!


----------



## ptram (Mar 23, 2022)

I wonder how much space the downloaded library installation files take, compared to the installed libraries. I would like to store them in an external drive, and wonder if they take less space than the installed libraries.

Paolo


----------



## Erisno (Mar 23, 2022)

ptram said:


> I wonder how much space the downloaded library installation files take, compared to the installed libraries. I would like to store them in an external drive, and wonder if they take less space than the installed libraries.
> 
> Paolo


Downloaded files are more than a half smaller than the installed libraries. To give you an example, Synchron Strings I download size is 221 GB while the install size is 530 GB. By the way, you can see both those numbers in the Vienna Assistant.


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 23, 2022)

Erisno said:


> By the way, you can see both those numbers in the Vienna Assistant.


I noticed that, and think it's a major upgrade.


----------



## artomatic (Mar 23, 2022)

So I downloaded VEP 7 via the Assistant to my Application folder (Mac Pro 7,1) launched VEP 7 and it still asked for the eLicenser.
Apparently it wasn't updated. Tried a couple of times installing from the Assistant but still not launching the iLok version.
Anyone having this issue?


----------



## EgM (Mar 23, 2022)

EgM said:


> One else having a problem with loading presets in ViPro? (Vienna _Instruments_ Pro)
> 
> I can't load the presets I did last month with the eLicenser version but the new ones I did work just fine.
> 
> Once I transitioned to iLok this weekend, everything was working fine in ViPro but this started happening after I created about 5 new presets. Support has been contacted.


_Replying to myself in case someone else is having this issue._

I've found the cause and the solution. The VSL Helper needs to have the Vienna Instruments Pro license on an eLicenser so it can convert the presets. (I had removed all my eLicensers after I moved entirely to iLok)

Once I've clicked through ALL the presets once, the eLicenser for ViPro is not needed anymore.

Edit: I recommend re-saving all your patches because they will still rely on VSL Helper's cache.


----------



## Ben (Mar 23, 2022)

EgM said:


> _Replying to myself in case someone else is having this issue._
> 
> I've found the cause and the solution. The VSL Helper needs to have the Vienna Instruments Pro license on an eLicenser so it can convert the presets. (I had removed all my eLicensers after I moved entirely to iLok)
> 
> ...


If you don't have internet access this is true. If your machine has internet access it should convert the project data on our server.


----------



## EgM (Mar 23, 2022)

Ben said:


> If you don't have internet access this is true. If your machine has internet access it should convert the *project* data on our server.


I'm talking about my personal ViPro *presets, *I don't use the stock ones, and not a project file (all testing was done through the standalone ViPro) and It didn't work, I do have internet... 

At first, I thought something was using the port 9700 but I only found the real cause after I completely uninstalled eLicenser Control Center. Then once I tried to load a preset, I got errors related to eLc .DLL files missing. That's when I realized it was trying to check the old elicenser dongle.

This was the error I was getting in the helper log:


> [2022-03-22 15:02:51] Initializing Decryptor...
> [2022-03-22 15:02:54] Ready.
> [2022-03-22 15:02:54] Server running on: http://127.0.0.1:9700/ (127.0.0.1:9700)
> [2022-03-22 15:02:54] [Local] Cache hit: 5480 bytes
> ...



Story short, the only way I could load my elicenser vipro presets was with having the elicenser with the vipro license on it.

I had a support ticket with Andreas and I've replied with my findings


----------



## José Herring (Mar 23, 2022)

Just migrated everything. Now on Cubase 12 and all VSL products on Ilok. I'm about to disconnect my Elicesor for the first time in I think 15 years. I though this day would never come. If all works out, I'll have a little one man party. There might even be some Wisky involved. Wish me luck.


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 23, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Just migrated everything. Now on Cubase 12 and all VSL products on Ilok. I'm about to disconnect my Elicesor for the first time in I think 15 years. I though this day would never come. If all works out, I'll have a little one man party. There might even be some Wisky involved. Wish me luck.


Break a leg!


----------



## José Herring (Mar 23, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Break a leg!


It worked out! I may have to say goodbye to some Sample Fuel products I bought for now which are dependent on Elicesor but I may just have to live without for a while. Small price to pay for the joy of uninstalling the Steinberg key for good.


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 23, 2022)

Opened Vienna Assistant to see there was an updated version, updated, then opened the new version to see to updates for Synchron Piano Player and VEP were available. Updated those. The whole process is slick! 

MIR integration in VEP seems to be working perfectly now. I finished setting up my Syz Dimension Brass VEP instance and then ran threw the MIRx venue presets. All good


----------



## jon wayne (Mar 23, 2022)

artomatic said:


> So I downloaded VEP 7 via the Assistant to my Application folder (Mac Pro 7,1) launched VEP 7 and it still asked for the eLicenser.
> Apparently it wasn't updated. Tried a couple of times installing from the Assistant but still not launching the iLok version.
> Anyone having this issue?


Same issue here. All my other products install and are labeled Ilok. I haven’t seen another reply to your post.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 23, 2022)

I did have to reload my SynStrPro template though. It didn't want to switch over from looking for the elicenser. I'm on Cubase 12. Follwed the instructions on the VSL sight exactly but yet it kept on looking for the elicenser then would crash. But, it's only take me about 10 minutes just delete then reload the instrument tracks.


----------



## ptram (Mar 23, 2022)

Is it possible to quit or update Vienna Assistant, when there are incomplete ongoing downloads?

Paolo


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 24, 2022)

ptram said:


> Is it possible to quit or update Vienna Assistant, when there are incomplete ongoing downloads?
> 
> Paolo


When I did my initial large conversion, I quit it a few times. You should be able to hit "show progress" and then "pause all". Sometimes it resumed, sometimes I had to restart it manually, but it always seemed to pick up where it left off after it checked integrity.


----------



## Ben (Mar 24, 2022)

You can quit the application during download, but please don't do iut during a software or library installation, as it will result in corrupted files. If you close the VA it should tell you if downloads are running, and it should not allow you to close if an installation is running.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 24, 2022)

@Ben 
It took hours to install Synchron Strings Pro, is that normal?

After 2 hours of installation the progress showing 35%.


----------



## Ben (Mar 24, 2022)

holywilly said:


> @Ben
> It took hours to install Synchron Strings Pro, is that normal?
> 
> After 2 hours of installation the progress showing 35%.


No, that should not take that long, unless you install to/from spinning disks and/or from to FAT file systems.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 24, 2022)

Ben said:


> No, that should not take that long, unless you install to/from spinning disks and/or from to FAT file systems.


Yeah, installing from HDD (Sandisk Professional G-Drive). But installing Synchron Harp was alright, took around 30 mins.

So, download and install from ssd is recommended?


----------



## Ben (Mar 24, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Yeah, installing from HDD (Sandisk Professional G-Drive). But installing Synchron Harp was alright, took around 30 mins.
> 
> So, download and install from ssd is recommended?


If possible yes. Smaller libraries will install fine from hard drive, but make sure it's not FAT formatted.


----------



## Loïc D (Mar 24, 2022)

I don't know if it's the right place but I bought VSL Synchron Strings Pro 2 days ago.
Installation went quite fine and I spent time trying/playing tweaking the library to my taste.

I now feel buyer's remorse... on other libs. This library is really outstanding : the QC is perfect, usability is really easy (I immensely appreciate the level consistency across articulations) and the player is certainly the best on the market. Plenty of articulations and that sound is perfect to me. And actually it plays perfectly on my old MBP 2013 laptop. Well done guys !

With a little extra coding (Open Stage Control & scripter), now I can switch & apply articulations to notes using my control surface which speeds a lot my workflow.

I've tested this on my usual Sheherazade mockup and it sounds stellar ; I don't have the panning / spectrum / phase issues I usually experience with many libraries. 

TD;LR : happy customer here !


----------



## holywilly (Mar 24, 2022)

Ben said:


> If possible yes. Smaller libraries will install fine from hard drive, but make sure it's not FAT formatted.


The drive is formatted Mac OS Extended.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 24, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> I don't know if it's the right place but I bought VSL Synchron Strings Pro 2 days ago.
> Installation went quite fine and I spent time trying/playing tweaking the library to my taste.
> 
> I now feel buyer's remorse... on other libs. This library is really outstanding : the QC is perfect, usability is really easy (I immensely appreciate the level consistency across articulations) and the player is certainly the best on the market. Plenty of articulations and that sound is perfect to me. And actually it plays perfectly on my old MBP 2013 laptop. Well done guys !
> ...


Synchron Elite Strings will bring you to heaven.


----------



## Loïc D (Mar 24, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Synchron Elite Strings will bring you to heaven.


Yeah sure. Hmmm, I need my last kidney though. Tough choice but with the current offer it is hugely tempting.

Why did I read your post ?!?


----------



## holywilly (Mar 24, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> Yeah sure. Hmmm, I need my last kidney though. Tough choice but with the current offer it is hugely tempting.
> 
> Why did I read your post ?!?


Welcome to the VSL realm.


----------



## UDun (Mar 24, 2022)

In progress and so far it is going well and smooth 

@Ben, a couple of questions (apologies if it has been answered already)
- Synchron Harp player cannot be inserted with a right click in the updated version of VE Pro, no update yet on that right ? No pb for me, this is just to know
- if I was up-to-date with the elicenser librairies and downloaded all the latest updates, the ilok versions contain no updates/fixes. Just to ensure nothing is going to break in my template or should be refreshed
- if we store the downloaded files (*.x, *.y) as backup. What is the process to reinstall them from Vienna Assistant without redownloading everything ? Do we have to point the download folder to the backup folder ?

Thanks !


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 24, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> I don't know if it's the right place but I bought VSL Synchron Strings Pro 2 days ago.
> Installation went quite fine and I spent time trying/playing tweaking the library to my taste.
> 
> I now feel buyer's remorse... on other libs. This library is really outstanding : the QC is perfect, usability is really easy (I immensely appreciate the level consistency across articulations) and the player is certainly the best on the market. Plenty of articulations and that sound is perfect to me. And actually it plays perfectly on my old MBP 2013 laptop. Well done guys !
> ...


Did you get the standard version? I’m wondering if the extra mic’s are worth it.


----------



## Ben (Mar 24, 2022)

UDun said:


> - Synchron Harp player cannot be inserted with a right click in the updated version of VE Pro, no update yet on that right ? No pb for me, this is just to know


I'll check that...



UDun said:


> if I was up-to-date with the elicenser librairies and downloaded all the latest updates, the ilok versions contain no updates/fixes. Just to ensure nothing is going to break in my template or should be refreshed


There are a few smaller fixes integrated n the iLok version that are not present in the eLicenser variants. Still, it should not break your presets.



UDun said:


> - if we store the downloaded files (*.x, *.y) as backup. What is the process to reinstall them from Vienna Assistant without redownloading everything ? Do we have to point the download folder to the backup folder ?


In the preferences you can set the VA to downlaod only mode. This will only download but not install the libraries. You can go to teh download location and move the .x / .y files to any other location. To install the library, simply drag'n'drop the folder or the package-info file into the VA.


----------



## ptram (Mar 24, 2022)

Ben said:


> Smaller libraries will install fine from hard drive


I'm downloading the installers to an external fast HDD drive, where I also plan to keep them backed up. Would the speed difference compared to an SSD be relevant, or just a minor one, with bigger libraries?

Paolo


----------



## Kuusniemi (Mar 24, 2022)

azeteg said:


> The new Vienna Instruments Pro requires iLok. You need to update VIPro in order to load iLok protected VI libraries.


Do I understand correctly that the VIPro license is included with each VI Series library?

So if one has redownloaded and updated everything and moved to iLok via Vienna Assistant, one can remove the elicenser and VIPro will still work?


----------



## Ben (Mar 24, 2022)

Kuusniemi said:


> Do I understand correctly that the VIPro license is included with each VI Series library?
> 
> So if one has redownloaded and updated everything and moved to iLok via Vienna Assistant, one can remove the elicenser and VIPro will still work?


Yes!


----------



## EgM (Mar 24, 2022)

Ben said:


> If you don't have internet access this is true. If your machine has internet access it should convert the project data on our server.


Hi Ben,

I managed to convert all my ViPro personal instrument presets by pluging my eLicenser and re-saving all of them but now I noticed a more concerning problem when trying to open old projects that use ViPro...

Same problem that I had with presets but this time trying to load ANY project done with the eLc versions of ViPro/Synchron. If I have the eLc plugged in it loads, if not it doesn't...

VSL Helper log:


> [2022-03-24 13:29:28] Initializing Decryptor...
> [2022-03-24 13:29:28] Ready.
> [2022-03-24 13:29:28] Server running on: 127.0.0.1:9700
> [2022-03-24 13:29:59] Could not convert data: The network connection was aborted by the local system
> ...


I have no antivirus or firewalls enabled by the way

I have also tried uninstalling all the software players and reinstalling and no change. Kinda scares me that I have to keep the eLc for like 300 projects I did since I started using ViPro... 

Thanks  _This is a follow up of Case 448183_


----------



## Kuusniemi (Mar 24, 2022)

Ben said:


> Yes!


Now, I noticed that Vienna Assistant does not have a download for Vienna Suite, only the Pro version. Had to check the version I have installed of Vienna Suite does not recognize iLok (the license is deposited on my iLok). Is the Vienna Suite coming later or is there something I'm missing from installing?

EDIT: Never mind, read the fine print... :D


----------



## ptram (Mar 24, 2022)

Is there a way to install from disk more than a single library at a time?

EDIT: I see I can select entire sections in the installer, after I open an installer file, but then only a single instrument is installed.

Paolo


----------



## AndyP (Mar 24, 2022)

Can I download step by step the individual libraries that use iLok, then test and delete the elicenser library afterwards? But I guess that in case of failure the step back to the eLicencer library doesn't work anymore?
Then I could at least avoid the problem with the scarce hard disk space.
But then I would have iLok and eLicencer libraries on the same SSD temporarily. hmmm...
Real hybrid licenser environment. 

With my rather slow internet connection and the amount of libraries, the switch will take a while.


----------



## Ben (Mar 24, 2022)

EgM said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> I managed to convert all my ViPro personal instrument presets by pluging my eLicenser and re-saving all of them but now I noticed a more concerning problem when trying to open old projects that use ViPro...
> 
> ...


We are working on it, and improve the online converter, so all projects get loaded like they should. It's helpful to send our support a mail if such a conversion fails, so our devs can investigate and fix it. In the meantime you should be able to convert these projects with your local eLicenser.


----------



## Ben (Mar 24, 2022)

ptram said:


> Is there a way to install from disk more than a single library at a time?
> 
> EDIT: I see I can select entire sections in the installer, after I open an installer file, but then only a single instrument is installed.
> 
> Paolo


Please send a report with screenshots to [email protected] 
We'll check that asap!


----------



## Ben (Mar 24, 2022)

AndyP said:


> Can I download step by step the individual libraries that use iLok, then test and delete the elicenser library afterwards? But I guess that in case of failure the step back to the eLicencer library doesn't work anymore?
> Then I could at least avoid the problem with the scarce hard disk space.
> But then I would have iLok and eLicencer libraries on the same SSD temporarily. hmmm...
> Real hybrid licenser environment.
> ...


You can wait with deleting your elicenser based libraries until the download is completed, yes. It's not possible to convert iLok based projects back to eLicenser.


----------



## AndyP (Mar 24, 2022)

Ben said:


> You can wait with deleting your elicenser based libraries until the download is completed, yes. It's not possible to convert iLok based projects back to eLicenser.


Thanks Ben!


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 24, 2022)

What is the difference between "Vienna Instruments Pro" and "Vienna Instruments Pro for VI" ("Compatibility Version")? Do I want to install both? If only one, which one do I want?

EDIT: Found it, with help from @Erisno in #294 below.



Ben said:


> VI Pro for VI is a compatibility plugin for the VI non-pro users. In order to load the old projects where non-pro was used you should install it. If you never used VI non-Pro you don't need this one.


I think the choice of terminology could have been a little better ("Vienna Instruments Pro" and "Vienna Instruments"). But this is a really minor quibble.


----------



## tmhuud (Mar 24, 2022)

It’s amazing how spin doctors can make something so painful look good…. (Carry on)


----------



## Stevie (Mar 24, 2022)

@Ben

Huge recognition for everyone at VSL for this mammoth task! 
It all went smooth, besides the fact, that I forgot to activate the sample library licenses on my iLok, which resulted in empty Synchro / VI Pro instances 😂 (user error on my side).


----------



## Erisno (Mar 24, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> What is the difference between "Vienna Instruments Pro" and "Vienna Instruments Pro for VI" ("Compatibility Version")? Do I want to install both? If only one, which one do I want?








Hello Vienna - Hello iLok!


Hi Ben, I used the 32-bit VEP inside Cubase 64-Bit to run some older 32-bit plugins. This was really helpfull. Is the 32-bit connector also ILOK ready and how to get it? thanks Frank Sorry, you no longer can host 32-bit plugins inside VEP. If you need that feature I recommend to roll-back to...




vi-control.net


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 24, 2022)

tmhuud said:


> It’s amazing how spin doctors can make something so painful look good…. (Carry on)


Ahh it's not that bad, and it makes new purchases super easy to setup. Bought a library from Best Service, I got the email from VSL this morning, I opened up the iLok manager, activated, opened up the Assistant, downloaded, and up and running. The process is way more friendly than before, especially the old eLic parts of the process.


----------



## artomatic (Mar 24, 2022)

jon wayne said:


> Same issue here. All my other products install and are labeled Ilok. I haven’t seen another reply to your post.



So I received en email from VSL this morning advising Mac users to replace the current
Vienna Assistant Software 1.0.121 back to the previous 1.0.118.
This allowed me to install VEP 7 successfully!


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 24, 2022)

José Herring said:


> It worked out! I may have to say goodbye to some Sample Fuel products I bought for now which are dependent on Elicesor but I may just have to live without for a while. Small price to pay for the joy of uninstalling the Steinberg key for good.


I'd like to keep my Sample Fuel products. Why can't you continue to use them with elicensor?


----------



## José Herring (Mar 24, 2022)

NYC Composer said:


> I'd like to keep my Sample Fuel products. Why can't you continue to use them with elicensor?


I could but I just want to move on so I removed my elicenser and uninstalled the control center. 

Sample Fuel is working on the problem but they ultimately said it's up to Steinberg to grant them the ability to use Halion libraries w/o the Steinberg key which may never happen.


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 24, 2022)

I'm trying to log out of Vienna Assistant. It says "Seems like some downloads/installations are still running. Closing the app will cancel all current processes. ..." It's been saying this for over two hours now. But as far as I know, everything I selected for installation was successfully installed two hours ago. I don't know what it's waiting for.

If it makes any difference I was installing from a Vienna Hard Drive except for the software that's been updated since the hard drive was recorded on March 18.


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 24, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Sample Fuel is working on the problem but they ultimately said it's up to Steinberg to grant them the ability to use Halion libraries w/o the Steinberg key which may never happen.


Does this suggest that all of Sample Fuel's products may become obsolete? Months ago, Sample Fuel told me they were waiting on Steinberg to provide a new solution. I guess the same question applies to any other developer that has Halion libraries that are not distributed through Steinberg.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 24, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> Does this suggest that all of Sample Fuel's products may become obsolete? Months ago, Sample Fuel told me they were waiting on Steinberg to provide a new solution. I guess the same question applies to any other developer that has Halion libraries that are not distributed through Steinberg.


I only know what Sample Fuel told me via email. It's up to Steinberg to grant another solution other than elicenser. Right now, that's not happening. I think if a bunch of people start complaining then it could happen.


----------



## RoyBatty (Mar 24, 2022)

tmhuud said:


> It’s amazing how spin doctors can make something so painful look good…. (Carry on)


Wasn’t painful at all for me, 1.5 hours total and did everything in the background after I deleted the eLicenser versions.


----------



## artomatic (Mar 24, 2022)

So now with the VEP iLok installed, it does not allow me to open my current or older project!
Any one experiencing this?
Advice?

Mac OS Big Sur 11.6
Pro Tools 2021.12
Mac Pro 7,1 96 GB Ram
VEP iLok 7.1.1239


----------



## ptram (Mar 24, 2022)

Ben said:


> Please send a report with screenshots
> 
> 
> ptram said:
> ...


SOLVED. I see what I was doing, here: I was asking VA to search inside a single instrument installation folder. On the contrary, one has to select the upper-level container, therefore selecting all the contained instruments.

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Mar 24, 2022)

artomatic said:


> So now with the VEP iLok installed, it does not allow me to open my current or older project!
> Any one experiencing this?
> Advice?
> 
> ...


Try if loading the project with plugged in eLicenser solves this issue.


----------



## Ben (Mar 24, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> I'm trying to log out of Vienna Assistant. It says "Seems like some downloads/installations are still running. Closing the app will cancel all current processes. ..." It's been saying this for over two hours now. But as far as I know, everything I selected for installation was successfully installed two hours ago. I don't know what it's waiting for.
> 
> If it makes any difference I was installing from a Vienna Hard Drive except for the software that's been updated since the hard drive was recorded on March 18.


You can see the active tasks with a click on "Show progress"


----------



## artomatic (Mar 24, 2022)

Ben said:


> Try if loading the project with plugged in eLicenser solves this issue.


Thanks for the quick response, Ben. 
And indeed! That worked!!


----------



## Ben (Mar 24, 2022)

artomatic said:


> Thanks for the quick response, Ben.
> And indeed! That worked!!


If you re-save the proejct now it will no longer need the eLicenser for loading. We have an online-service that will convert your project if no eLicenser is plugged in, but it seems that we need to improve it further so all projects get loaded.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 24, 2022)

@Ben 

I finally migrated all Synchron Series (including Percussions) to ilok, however I see some of the instruments from Synchron Percussions I are missing, like Synchron Drums I, Synchron Mallets I.

And this is what I'm seeing via Vienna Assistant.


----------



## Ben (Mar 24, 2022)

holywilly said:


> I see some of the instruments from Synchron Percussions I are missing, like Synchron Drums I, Synchron Mallets I.


Found them:






But seriously, the repair button does only appear if something with the installation path got messed up. Just click on it and set the path to the library.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 24, 2022)

José Herring said:


> I could but I just want to move on so I removed my elicenser and uninstalled the control center.
> 
> Sample Fuel is working on the problem but they ultimately said it's up to Steinberg to grant them the ability to use Halion libraries w/o the Steinberg key which may never happen.


Still don’t really understand why you’d not want to use the SF stuff. What does having elicensor just for SF products affect in your system?


----------



## José Herring (Mar 24, 2022)

NYC Composer said:


> Still don’t really understand why you’d not want to use the SF stuff. What does having elicensor just for SF products affect in your system?


As Steinberg started to leave elicenser it has become a bit unstable and sometimes it wouldn't let me go into Cubase until I updated the software. I'm just ready to move on. I'm sure that sooner or later Steinberg will issue dongle free licenses to 3rd party Halion libraries. Until then I'll just wait. But sample fuel is good stuff and if I miss it then I'll just throw the dongle back in along with the control center.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 24, 2022)

Got it! Thanks.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Mar 25, 2022)

artomatic said:


> So now with the VEP iLok installed, it does not allow me to open my current or older project!
> Any one experiencing this?
> Advice?
> 
> ...


Im experiencing this aswell. Ive mailed Vsl with a project file and hope they can look into it. I forgot to write them, im experiencing the same on my sample streaming PC.

Edit: Ben’s work around made it work


----------



## OleJoergensen (Mar 25, 2022)

Ben said:


> Try if loading the project with plugged in eLicenser solves this issue.


Hello Ben.

I will try this too. I emailed Vsl yesterday about this problem but if it works using the eLicenser solves the problem, no need to reply the mail.

Ole from Denmark.

Edit. the work around made it work. I tested 5 old projects. Thank you Ben.


----------



## cedricm (Mar 25, 2022)

The conversion to iLok seems to have worked fine for me.
However, VSL's servers are slow AF.

It took 4 hours (in fact all night, I had to sleep), to download Epic Orchestra 2 (29 GB) vs 22 minutes to download Albion Tundra (44 GB).


----------



## widescreen (Mar 25, 2022)

Has anyone issues with starting Vienna Assistant itself? On my first PC I converted it only starts once after installation. I installed all libraries, no problem at all.
But then it opens never ever again, no restart of the PC helps. First thought my antivirus is the problem, but it is not. It's on Win10 21H1. Windows Log says QT5Core.dll is failing. That depends on C++ Framework.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 25, 2022)

widescreen said:


> Has anyone issues with starting Vienna Assistant itself? On my first PC I converted it only starts once after installation. I installed all libraries, no problem at all.
> But then it opens never ever again, no restart of the PC helps. First thought my antivirus is the problem, but it is not. It's on Win10 21H1. Windows Log says QT5Core.dll is failing. That depends on C++ Framework.


Maybe try uninstalling and re-installing the latest version? Make sure you start the installer with administrator permissions (right mouse on the installer -> Run as Administrator)


----------



## widescreen (Mar 25, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Maybe try uninstalling and re-installing the latest version? Make sure you start the installer with administrator permissions (right mouse on the installer -> Run as Administrator)


Sorry, I forgot to mention that I re-installed it 5 times. It only starts once after install. Then never again.

I'll try the administrator thing, but why should it work once without that and then needs it? I'm always working as a full admin. But you are right, the specific switch when starting a link helps sometimes.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 25, 2022)

widescreen said:


> Sorry, I forgot to mention that I re-installed it 5 times. It only starts once after install. Then never again.
> 
> I'll try the administrator thing, but why should it work once without that and then needs it? I'm always working as a full admin. But you are right, the specific switch when starting a link helps sometimes.


I was referring to starting the installation as Admin, not the application. That should fix any permission errors which prohibit the installer from installing all the necessary requirements. Permission issues probably isn't the case, as you installed it a few times with Admin permissions. That being said, the error does point to a required file not being available which can indicate 2 things:

1. It's not installed
2. It is installed, but the application doesn't have acces to it 

Could you locate that .dill file and see if it's on your filesystem?


----------



## widescreen (Mar 25, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I was referring to starting the installation as Admin, not the application. That should fix any permission errors which prohibit the installer from installing all the necessary requirements. Permission issues probably isn't the case, as you installed it a few times with Admin permissions. That being said, the error does point to a required file not being available which can indicate 2 things:
> 
> 1. It's not installed
> 2. It is installed, but the application doesn't have acces to it
> ...


Will do that at lunch time CET.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 25, 2022)

widescreen said:


> Will do that at lunch time CET.


Sorry, I read the issue wrong. Windows events says that DLL is failing, not missing. So ignore my previous post. Probably best to try and repair the C++ runtime that the dll is part of through your control panel. Of that doesn't solve it, I'd register a ticket to VSL support if I were you.


----------



## RogiervG (Mar 25, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Sorry, I read the issue wrong. Windows events says that DLL is failing, not missing. So ignore my previous post. Probably best to try and repair the C++ runtime that the dll is part of through your control panel. Of that doesn't solve it, I'd register a ticket to VSL support if I were you.


little note: QT5Core.dll is not part of c++ runtime, it's part of the QT framework, that Vienna assistant uses.


----------



## ptram (Mar 25, 2022)

After having installed my libraries in a default folder, I've then rearranged them in fewer folders. For example, all the strings folders were collected a single "Strings" folder over them.

Vienna Assistant doesn't seem able to batch-scan the new positions. I have to click Repair and select the new destination for each of the instruments.

Is there a way to force it to rescan everything, as the old system did? This would serve for any reorganization of the data, including moving libraries to a different drive. (Directory Manager, for the VIP player, can still do it).

Paolo


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 25, 2022)

For all of you who purchase instrument packs that are part of a larger collection: the collection itself is available in Vienna Assistant, not the single instrument. That can get a bit confusing if you're looking for your single instrument.

For example: I own a few single instruments of the VI Brass II collection. Now these instruments aren't shown as a single instrument to install, but rather are part of the collection:











What may be confusing is that because I already owned a few single instruments from the VI brass II collection, this was located on the Installed tab in Vienna Assistant. If you add a single instrument after this (and activate your iLok license off course), the collection will still be on the Installed tab and Vienna Assistant will automatically install that single instrument for you.


----------



## gamma-ut (Mar 25, 2022)

Has anyone had an "error decompressing stream" issue with a library? I've got it on Orch Strings I and it's not clear how best to get Vienna Assistant to recover from the error. (And the programmers might want to have a look at providing some at least semi-automated way to recover from this error.)

I've checked the MD5 hashes and sod's law means it's the two big sample archives that look to be the problem - the hashes don't match what the text file in the folder say they should be. Deleting the files or the entire package doesn't cause the installer to re-download, VA just says it can't find the files to install and gives up.

EDIT: Restarting the app seems to have encouraged it to sort itself out.


----------



## Ben (Mar 25, 2022)

We currently have quite high server loads since we unlocked the last batch, so the servers can be slower then usual from time to time.
Regarding the mentioned issues: If you use a 3rd party anti-virus add the Vienna Assistant to the allow-list. We got reports of users who use Norton or Avira that they run into issues related to the anti-virus blocking the app / the downloads.
If you still experience issues please send us a mail at [email protected]. We will do our best to fix these as fast as possible.


----------



## Loïc D (Mar 25, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Did you get the standard version? I’m wondering if the extra mic’s are worth it.


Standard version has already a great range of mics and changing the mic position doesn’t end up with phasing / weird panning issues.


----------



## widescreen (Mar 25, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Sorry, I read the issue wrong. Windows events says that DLL is failing, not missing. So ignore my previous post. Probably best to try and repair the C++ runtime that the dll is part of through your control panel. Of that doesn't solve it, I'd register a ticket to VSL support if I were you.


DLL is there in the Vienna Assistant directory, as part of the installation of the program. Reinstalled it again, it starts and recognizes everything correctly. But once closed, the same again. Very strange...

Self destructing read-once file... 






But ticket is open as I had one ongoing already concerning another problem.


----------



## UDun (Mar 25, 2022)

@Ben, what to do with this error message while loading my template ? 
If the elicenser is plugged, it starts to load but then hangs forever on some instruments
If I remove it (which is the goal), it fails at some point...


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 25, 2022)

I have a problem that I have not seen mentioned by anyone else. I have installed all of my iLok players and software, including Vienna Instruments Pro, three Synchron players, VE Pro, MIR 24 and Vienna Suite Pro. All of the players work fine my DAW but none of them are visible to VE Pro Server. The only thing listed under "Integrated" in the plugins list on the server is "Vienna MIR Pro Room Tone". The Vienna Suite components are, however, listed under "Integrated" in the list of available FX. It's just the Synchron Players and Vienna Instruments Pro that are missing.

What did I do wrong during installation?


----------



## Ben (Mar 25, 2022)

UDun said:


> @Ben, what to do with this error message while loading my template ?
> If the elicenser is plugged, it starts to load but then hangs forever on some instruments
> If I remove it (which is the goal), it fails at some point...


Try rebooting your system. Seems like eLicenser services are hanging. This should be a thing of the past as soon as your projects are running iLok only...


----------



## Ben (Mar 25, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> I have a problem that I have not seen mentioned by anyone else. I have installed all of my iLok players and software, including Vienna Instruments Pro, three Synchron players, VE Pro, MIR 24 and Vienna Suite Pro. All of the players work fine my DAW but none of them are visible to VE Pro Server. The only thing listed under "Integrated" in the plugins list on the server is "Vienna MIR Pro Room Tone". The Vienna Suite components are, however, listed under "Integrated" in the list of available FX. It's just the Synchron Players and Vienna Instruments Pro that are missing.
> 
> What did I do wrong during installation?


Try selecting rescan plugins in the preferences of VEP.
If this doesn't work please contact our support to sort this out.


----------



## UDun (Mar 25, 2022)

Ben said:


> Try rebooting your system. Seems like eLicenser services are hanging. This should be a thing of the past as soon as your projects are running iLok only...


I rebooted with elicenser plugged. My template was opening fully, I saved it, removed the elicenser and now again it is hanging on some instruments (taking couple of seconds for some, 10min for others...). I cannot fully load my project.... it would take hours Any idea about what's happening ?


----------



## Ben (Mar 25, 2022)

You should not disconnect the eLicenser if you are in an open DAW session - the eLicenser services can crash because of this.
You also might have custom user-presets in your Synchron Player that are still using eLicenser to decode. I recommend re-saving these as well.

We think we got most eLicenser server decode issues now, but we will continue to monitor the situation.


----------



## UDun (Mar 25, 2022)

Ben said:


> You should not disconnect the eLicenser if you are in an open DAW session - the eLicenser services can crash because of this.
> You also might have custom user-presets in your Synchron Player that are still using eLicenser to decode. I recommend re-saving these as well.
> 
> We think we got most eLicenser server decode issues now, but we will continue to monitor the situation.


Yes, I am using custom presets for the 112 instruments in my template as well as in all separate Track Presets in Cubase (>200). So you mean I have to re-save all custom presets manually ?

I am just a bit confused, but I work in IT, so it might help to understand. In how many places the elicenser check is made ? in vepro, in synchron player, for each library and for each custom preset... ? How can I truly say I am not dependent on elicenser anymore... because for some instruments it works for others it doesn't, whereas they are all built with the same approach in my template. So I don't understand the inconsistent behaviour.

Thanks for your support !


----------



## Ben (Mar 25, 2022)

UDun said:


> Yes, I am using custom presets for the 112 instruments in my template as well as in all separate Track Presets in Cubase (>200). So you mean I have to re-save all custom presets manually ?
> 
> I am just a bit confused, but I work in IT, so it might help to understand. In how many places the elicenser check is made ? in vepro, in synchron player, for each library and for each custom preset... ? How can I truly say I am not dependent on elicenser anymore... because for some instruments it works for others it doesn't, whereas they are all built with the same approach in my template. So I don't understand the inconsistent behaviour.
> 
> Thanks for your support !


With eLicenser each save-file or plugin save-data were encrypted with the eLicenser in some way. Therefore an eLicenser or the online decryption service is required to read these files.
There was an issue with the decryption server not working on some projects, but we hope that these are fixed now.


----------



## UDun (Mar 25, 2022)

Ben said:


> With eLicenser each save-file or plugin save-data were encrypted with the eLicenser in some way. Therefore an eLicenser or the online decryption service is required to read these files.
> There was an issue with the decryption server not working on some projects, but we hope that these are fixed now.


Ok, I better understand. Thanks. Even performance wise there is something weird, it is using 70% of the CPU (10 cores) and it is very slow. It was rock solid, efficient and fast before. Not sure what's' happening in the background but there is definitely something going wrong somewhere.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Mar 25, 2022)

The upgrade from Catalina to Monterey was full of drama (my computer bricked at first), but now things are smooth after wiping my hard drive clean and starting from scratch like it's a new computer.

I had been holding off on a macOS upgrade specifically to wait until after the VSL iLok transition, and I'm glad I waited now that I see (and have confirmed from others) how risky the Monterey upgrade is, at least for 2017 iMacs running Catalina! That's 36 hours I'll never get back.

Fortunately, all of the iLok re-saves that I did of my VSL presets for VI and Synchron survived the transition to Monterey -- I did those first, just to be cautious. But Monterey doesn't recognize my RME Babyface Pro as a connected audio device, so I'll search for new drivers now.

Interestingly, fonts and rendering are way sharper in Monterey, so it is almost like an unexpected upgrade to the VSL instruments... once I can hear them too. 

As for the downloads, I had to switch to HDD's vs. SSD's, as I was getting too many glitches when downloading to the same place where things would install. I have an OWC top-end SSD, but others have told me that it is never a good idea to simultaneously read and write to an SSD.

Due to all the crashes I was getting before the 1.0.118 update to Vienna Assistant (I received the email about not upgrading to 1.0.121 if on macOS), there were plenty of times that installations were still active (one at a time, of course, as that's all it can do), and also times I had to leave the house and exited VA after pausing downloads, but it said only downloads are affected by quitting the app.

Anyway, I had already thoroughly checked everything after all installations were done (some requiring re-installs and/or re-downloads), and all seems fine, but it's good to know that we should try to avoid quitting VA if an installation is incomplete. I had gotten the impression it was a background process that is unaffected and untethered to the VA GUI app.


----------



## ptram (Mar 25, 2022)

@Ben , I can't manage to install from disk the MIR room packs, even if they appear correctly licensed. VA simply doesn't show them, when I ask it to search in their containing folder. Is there a special procedure for them?

Paolo


----------



## EgM (Mar 25, 2022)

Ben said:


> With eLicenser each save-file or plugin save-data were encrypted with the eLicenser in some way. Therefore an eLicenser or the online decryption service is required to read these files.
> There was an issue with the decryption server not working on some projects, but we hope that these are fixed now.


Online decryption still not working here sadly, all Vienna Instruments Pro tracks load empty

VSL Helper log:


> [2022-03-25 13:48:55] Initializing Decryptor...
> [2022-03-25 13:48:55] Ready.
> [2022-03-25 13:48:55] Server running on: 127.0.0.1:9700
> [2022-03-25 13:49:26] Could not convert data: The network connection was aborted by the local system
> ...


----------



## Ben (Mar 25, 2022)

ptram said:


> @Ben , I can't manage to install from disk the MIR room packs, even if they appear correctly licensed. VA simply doesn't show them, when I ask it to search in their containing folder. Is there a special procedure for them?
> 
> Paolo


You need to install them from the VA. 
Sorry, I'm not sure I got the problem...


----------



## ptram (Mar 25, 2022)

Ben said:


> You need to install them from the VA.
> Sorry, I'm not sure I got the problem...


I tried to first "Download only" them, and the use the "Install from disk" procedure. This didn't work.

I've retried by disabling the "Download only" option, and this time it worked.

The "Download only" option seems to work fine with the instruments, but it has not been working with the MIR rooms.

Paolo


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 25, 2022)

Ben said:


> Try selecting rescan plugins in the preferences of VEP.
> If this doesn't work please contact our support to sort this out.


"Reset and Rescan All" in Preferences didn't work. But uninstalling and then reinstalling all of the players did work. I do not know why.


----------



## UDun (Mar 25, 2022)

Why do I get such bad performances now in VEP ? 70% of my CPU (10 cores) is used. Honestly, I am really trying to get irritated. The download/installation process was very smooth. But getting your template/older projects to open and work is a real headache ! Exactly what I feared...






FYI - I opened my VEP template, elicenser plugged, re-saved all custom presets manually, saved the VEP session, removed elicenser, open the template. Everything with a reboot in between just in case.


----------



## Ben (Mar 25, 2022)

UDun said:


> Why do I get such bad performances now in VEP ? 70% of my CPU (10 cores) is used. Honestly, I am really trying to get irritated. The download/installation process was very smooth. But getting your template/older projects to open and work is a real headache ! Exactly what I feared...


WE did a lot of performance testing, such a thing should of course not happen. If rebooting the system does nto work I recommend to send our support the project files for analysis.


----------



## Rubens Tubenchlak (Mar 25, 2022)

Ben, any chance we'll have Zodiac strings "pro" in the future? The ensemble patch is kind of great...


----------



## AcousTech (Mar 25, 2022)

@Ben - congrats on the transition! I can't imagine how much effort went into this, and it seems really smooth thus far given the magnitude of the change!

I did notice something I wanted to ask about. I'm on a Mac and use a 3rd party firewall called Little Snitch from Objective Development:








Little Snitch


Protects your privacy and prevents your private data from being sent out to the Internet without your knowledge.




obdev.at




Interestingly, they are also based in Austria!

Anyway, I run their firewall because it does a really great job showing what process want to talk to what locations on the Internet. The shocker for me is that the Vienna Assistant, in my case, while installing the Epic Orchestra 2.0, talked to 355 different IP addresses and dozens of ports! Unfortunately, none of that is documented here:





Einführung | VSL - Software Manuals







www.vsl.info





In this day and age where software is made up of components from a variety of 3rd party vendors, not all of which is thoroughly vetted, it is all the more critical to know exactly what communication is expected on what ports & protocols to what IP addresses, or host names. Otherwise, how do you know that the VA app isn't talking to something it shouldn't be? Some of the folks on this forum work on really sensitive stuff. And they probably used air-gapped machines to do so. However, not all of us can do that. So the best we can do is be very critical as to what processes can communicate to the outside world. In this case though, the only way we can know if something is appropriate or not is if the vendor documents it. So, that's the request. Could you please ensure that all Vienna Assistant communication gets publicly documented for us? If you really want to go above and beyond you could even publish a Rule Group Subscription that people could subscribe to:





Configuration - Rule group subscriptions







help.obdev.at




But that would admittedly only be valuable to Little Snitch users...

Anyway, thanks for your help with this massive transition! Hopefully a little more documentation can+ make it better still!


----------



## Ben (Mar 25, 2022)

AcousTech said:


> @Ben - congrats on the transition! I can't imagine how much effort went into this, and it seems really smooth thus far given the magnitude of the change!


Thanks!

I was involved in the development of the VA, so here is what I can tell you about your findings:
There is nothing new compared to the old downloader regarding how the library data is downloaded. We use the Torrent protocol which will open a lot of connections to get the data delivered as fast as possible. So the many connections are caused by the VA just doing its job 

The entire development of the Vienna Assistant was done in-house, and we *do not* collect any data / meta-data from your machines, and we also don't use any tools that collect data besides the integrated crash-reporter, that only collects crash details as soon as a crash has happened.


----------



## AcousTech (Mar 25, 2022)

Ben said:


> So the many connections are caused by the VA just doing its job


As expected! Though I'm still hopeful that it could be documented? That number of ports & protocols definitely caught my attention - as is perhaps evident from my post...


----------



## Ben (Mar 25, 2022)

AcousTech said:


> As expected! Though I'm still hopeful that it could be documented? That number of ports & protocols definitely caught my attention - as is perhaps evident from my post...


I don't think it's possible to publish this data.
We added 10x more download servers to our capacity for this transition, and they are also not sitting in one location, but distributed in different locations over the world. So the VA will connect to quite a lot servers (usually 3-10 servers per download, 3 downloads run in parallel by default).


----------



## AcousTech (Mar 25, 2022)

I follow. Maybe an alternative option. Could VSL publish just the URLs required for upload? Download might be too dynamic. Which is understandable. Perhaps the servers that uploads get sent to are much more constrained? That's really the concerning direction anyway.


----------



## UDun (Mar 25, 2022)

Ben said:


> WE did a lot of performance testing, such a thing should of course not happen. If rebooting the system does nto work I recommend to send our support the project files for analysis.


I am raising a ticket now. I did many tests with a smaller template composed of 30 tracks in Cubase 12 :
- eLicenser + VE PRO = CPU 20%
- iLok + VE PRO (template opened as it is) = CPU 40%
- iLok + VE PRO (template saved) = same
- iLok + Eveything loaded into Cubase without VEP = same
- iLok + VEP (same instruments loaded from default presets in Synchron) = same
Sounds obvious that there is something wrong since I switched to iLok and Synchron Player. Reverting back gives me the performances I was used to.

eLicenser :






Same with iLok :


----------



## DJiLAND (Mar 25, 2022)

I've finished installing all of the iLok versions. I think it took a little over two days.
The ilok version of the player seems to be a bit slower on the first run than the eLicenser.
From the second instance on, it's fast. I am using ilok cloud and it will probably take time for the authentication process.
Anyway, I prefer iLok. A stronger key and cloud are very useful.


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 25, 2022)

DJiLAND said:


> I've finished installing all of the iLok versions. I think it took a little over two days.
> The ilok version of the player seems to be a bit slower on the first run than the eLicenser.
> From the second instance on, it's fast. I am using ilok cloud and it will probably take time for the authentication process.
> Anyway, I prefer iLok. A stronger key and cloud are very useful.


Nice.

Yeah that first instance with the cloud is a little slow to start up, I experienced that using the cloud a while ago and picked up a dongle. It's just that first one though, not unbearable.


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 26, 2022)

I have the Special Edition 1,2, Epic Orchestra on a system. They are authorized in iLok and downloaded and the folders are labeled with -iLok. When I open up VI Pro or VI there are presets, matrix and patches for Epic Orchestra but nothing to load my SE instruments.


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2022)

kitekrazy said:


> I have the Special Edition 1,2, Epic Orchestra on a system. They are authorized in iLok and downloaded and the folders are labeled with -iLok. When I open up VI Pro or VI there are presets, matrix and patches for Epic Orchestra but nothing to load my SE instruments.


Please make sure the licenses are activated in the iLok License Manager. If this is the case, please double-check in the VI Standalone Player.


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 26, 2022)

Ben said:


> Please make sure the licenses are activated in the iLok License Manager. If this is the case, please double-check in the VI Standalone Player.


 The issue was the somehow made their way to the iLok Cloud. I thought I activated them on my iLok.


----------



## ptram (Mar 27, 2022)

@Ben , maybe this is explained somewhere, but I’m not sure about it: should we re-save all our custom presets, after installing the new version of the libraries? Will this make the Vienna Helper no longer needed?

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Mar 27, 2022)

ptram said:


> @Ben , maybe this is explained somewhere, but I’m not sure about it: should we re-save all our custom presets, after installing the new version of the libraries? Will this make the Vienna Helper no longer needed?
> 
> Paolo


Yes, exactly.


----------



## Buz (Mar 27, 2022)

Congrats on the Vienna Assistant. It encourages more purchases in order to repeat the most pleasant experience of downloading.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 27, 2022)

Since I updated the Vienna Assistant, the download speeds have been quite a bit faster. Nice!!

Additionally, it seems like VEPRO7 loads way faster on the ilok version compared to the e licenser


----------



## UDun (Mar 27, 2022)

Ben said:


> Yes, exactly.


What I don't get Ben is that custom presets are part of my VEP sessions, my Cubase projects and my 200 Cubase individual Track Presets (ex Flute, Oboe...) Basically they are embedded everywhere. Do we need to resave them all for each scenario ? Custom presets are just saved as files, there are not referenced directly (they can even be deleted and it doesn't prevent projects to load). So I don't get what saving does here...


----------



## Ben (Mar 27, 2022)

UDun said:


> What I don't get Ben is that custom presets are part of my VEP sessions, my Cubase projects and my 200 Cubase individual Track Presets (ex Flute, Oboe...) Basically they are embedded everywhere. Do we need to resave them all for each scenario ? Custom presets are just saved as files, there are not referenced directly (they can even be deleted and it doesn't prevent projects to load). So I don't get what saving does here...


You don't have to resave your presets per project. The project itself contians a copy of your preset in the save-file, these will get converted automatically if you save your project.


----------



## UDun (Mar 28, 2022)

Thanks Ben. So it basically means that we have to resave templates, projects and in my case Track Presets individually to convert them all to ilok.

About my major problem, I have been able to narrow down the issue during the week-end :
- my template took 3h30 to open, when I save it and reload it. It takes forever and hangs.
- I tried the same scenario with a blank VEP, 50 Synchron player instances and only default instruments presets. When the file is saved, same scenario it doesn't reopen it back. You can see the behaviour and hopefully acknowledge the issue here with my accelerated video :  
Everything works when loaded into Cubase, bypassing VEP. There is something wrong with VEP for sure when more than 30-40 instances.

Case 448911 has been opened on Friday with all details and project files.


----------



## Ben (Mar 28, 2022)

UDun said:


> Thanks Ben. So it basically means that we have to resave templates, projects and in my case Track Presets individually to convert them all to ilok.
> 
> About my major problem, I have been able to narrow down the issue during the week-end :
> - my template took 3h30 to open, when I save it and reload it. It takes forever and hangs.
> ...



Thanks, we'll look into this!


----------



## holywilly (Mar 28, 2022)

Anyone here has successfully installed MIRx Synchron Stage Vienna? I installed it and did not see it in Vienna Instrument Pro. All ilok are activated and all players are installed via Vienna Assistant.


----------



## Ben (Mar 28, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Anyone here has successfully installed MIRx Synchron Stage Vienna? I installed it and did not see it in Vienna Instrument Pro. All ilok are activated and all players are installed via Vienna Assistant.


We are already working on a fix for that.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 28, 2022)

Ben said:


> We are already working on a fix for that.


Great!

Migrating VI to ilok wasn’t my intention, I have experienced serious issue on Vienna Instruments Pro (elicense) hanging when changing instruments preset in Cubase. However the ilok version of Vienna Instruments Pro has VST3, which is awesome.


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 28, 2022)

UDun said:


> Thanks Ben. So it basically means that we have to resave templates, projects and in my case Track Presets individually to convert them all to ilok.
> 
> About my major problem, I have been able to narrow down the issue during the week-end :
> - my template took 3h30 to open, when I save it and reload it. It takes forever and hangs.
> ...



This doesn't really help you, other than to add a data point, but I replicated your template with 50 instances of Synchron Player loading default presets for Woodwinds, Brass and Percussion. It loads on my system in 1m:11s. I'm not seeing any issues at all.

View attachment Screen Recording 2022-03-28 at 2.11.53 PM.mp4


----------



## UDun (Mar 28, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> This doesn't really help you, other than to add a data point, but I replicated your template with 50 instances of Synchron Player loading default presets for Woodwinds, Brass and Percussion. It loads on my system in 1m:11s. I'm not seeing any issues at all.
> 
> View attachment Screen Recording 2022-03-28 at 2.11.53 PM.mp4


Thanks a lot for trying this ! I know how long this takes to replicate it. It is great to see that it is working fine on your system. We for sure all have different specs and the major architectural difference here is between Mac and Windows. Do you have any idea about what could be the issue ? 

I feel like I am the unlucky one this time... even if there is no absolutely no change on my system except all software part of the ilok migration. That's why the conclusion sounds pretty clear, there is something specific making VEP hanging (part of the code of this new version or another component influencing the load). As the developer, I hope VSL support will be able to provide more details and clues. This is so frustrating to move from one key (elicenser) to another one (ilok), which brings no benefit for me except now to be left with nothing working.

Thanks again !


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 28, 2022)

UDun said:


> Thanks a lot for trying this ! I know how long this takes to replicate it. It is great to see that it is working fine on your system. We for sure all have different specs and the major architectural difference here is between Mac and Windows. Do you have any idea about what could be the issue ?


Looks like you have a 10900K with 128GB which is EASILY up to the job, so I have no idea what's causing the slowdown/hang. If you post your VEP project file I can try it on my PC here which is a similar spec.


----------



## UDun (Mar 29, 2022)

Thank you very much Virtuoso for proposing. Really appreciate your help ! You're right, my machine got built 6 months ago. And even my previous 10 years old one was doing the job well with my full template (110 instances).

Out of curiosity, is your elicenser still plugged in ? I have just noticed right now, that the 50 instances VEP file opens well with elicenser plugged in but hangs when disconnected. Not sure if there is still a elicenser check done somewhere...

The file with 50 default instances of Synchron Player in VEP ilok is here : 

Thanks again for trying !


----------



## Erisno (Mar 29, 2022)

@UDun I think your problem might be that you are using 50 VEPro instances with a single Synchron Player instance loaded instead of using one VEPro instance with 50 Synchron Player instances.


----------



## UDun (Mar 29, 2022)

Erisno said:


> @UDun I think your problem might be that you are using 50 VEPro instances with a single Synchron Player instance loaded instead of using one VEPro instance with 50 Synchron Player instances.


Yes, it might not be the optimal/recommended way but I have been working for the past 5 years with VEP and 112 individual instances and I never had any issue even with a computer with lower specs. Just moving to ilok broke everything. Conclusions are : 
- ilok : cannot load and bad performances (70% CPU)
- back to elicenser : works like a charm (50% CPU)
- loaded directly into Cubase (no VEP) : no issue and works fine (40% CPU)
- loaded into Studio One (no VEP) : no issue and even better performances (20% CPU)

To be clear to everyone who might read this thread, I might just be an exception. VSL has done a great job with the migration (Vienna Assistant) and the quality of their software/libraries is outstanding. No doubt about that. But I am just tired of fighting with issues/ bugs every quarter with products and forced updates (when it is not Windows, it is Steinberg and then VSL...). I hope the support will give me some updates soon.


----------



## dbudde (Mar 29, 2022)

Converting large projects using the online method is not reliable. But when using the offline method, projects convert reliably. Just plug in your e-licenser key to do offline method. You can monitor progress by showing the VSL helper app while converting.


----------



## UDun (Mar 29, 2022)

dbudde said:


> Converting large projects using the online method is not reliable. But when using the offline method, projects convert reliably. Just plug in your e-licenser key to do offline method. You can monitor progress by showing the VSL helper app while converting.


Mmmm... I just found the VSLHelper Synchron Player log (is this what you were referring to ? or it has a UI ?). It is full of errors (around 500) for the load I did this morning. Just an extract :


```
2022-03-29 09:15:15.886 INFO  [15040] [PluginDSP::[email protected]] Starting logging session...
2022-03-29 09:15:15.891 ERROR [15040] [PluginDSP::[email protected]] Invalid input channel config specified for instrument:
2022-03-29 09:15:15.891 ERROR [15040] [PluginDSP::[email protected]] Invalid output channel config specified for instrument: Stereo
2022-03-29 09:15:15.891 ERROR [15040] [PluginDSP::[email protected]] No output buses specified for instrument
2022-03-29 09:15:15.891 ERROR [15040] [PluginDSP::[email protected]] Invalid input channel config specified for instrument:
2022-03-29 09:15:15.891 ERROR [15040] [PluginDSP::[email protected]] Invalid output channel config specified for instrument: 5.1
2022-03-29 09:15:15.891 ERROR [15040] [PluginDSP::[email protected]] No output buses specified for instrument
2022-03-29 09:15:16.819 INFO  [16008] [PackedVolume::[email protected]] Volume: 'at.co.vsl.sy.perc1.bells': could not create volume dependency: 'at.co.vsl.sy.perc1.bells.Surround'
2022-03-29 09:15:16.819 INFO  [16008] [PackedVolume::[email protected]] Volume: 'at.co.vsl.sy.perc1.bells': could not create volume dependency: 'at.co.vsl.sy.perc1.bells.High'
2022-03-29 09:15:16.819 INFO  [16008] [PackedVolume::[email protected]] Volume: 'at.co.vsl.sy.perc1.bells': could not create volume dependency: 'at.co.vsl.sy.perc1.bells.High-Sur'
```

I tried already with elicenser and no internet, it took hours as well and was not able to reload. I will test again just in case. Thanks !


----------



## UDun (Mar 29, 2022)

I have just tried with elicenser, no internet... and it is freezing. While monitoring the log, I see that everytime it hangs with this error message 'could not create volume dependency'. It happens at different instances... :


```
2022-03-29 12:14:57.620 INFO  [14376] [PackedVolume::[email protected]] Volume: 'at.co.vsl.sy.perc1.cymbals': could not create volume dependency: 'at.co.vsl.sy.perc1.cymbals.Surround'
2022-03-29 12:14:57.620 INFO  [14376] [PackedVolume::[email protected]] Volume: 'at.co.vsl.sy.perc1.cymbals': could not create volume dependency: 'at.co.vsl.sy.perc1.cymbals.High'
2022-03-29 12:14:57.620 INFO  [14376] [PackedVolume::[email protected]] Volume: 'at.co.vsl.sy.perc1.cymbals': could not create volume dependency: 'at.co.vsl.sy.perc1.cymbals.High-Sur'
```

Strange enough, I have Synchron Percs but only the standard mics. So I don't understand what VSLHelper is trying to do with Surround mics here.


----------



## dbudde (Mar 29, 2022)

The VSL HELPER app will launch when you open a project. If you right click the app in the dock and select show it will display the progress as it converts. You should not get any errors or the conversion didn’t work. If no errors then save the project. If you then open a correctly converted project, the helper app won’t launch, and your conversion is complete.


----------



## samphony (Mar 29, 2022)

KEM said:


> Personally I won’t be switching until my Mac Studio is here and we get the Apple Silicon native version, but it’s nice to know that we’re getting close to that


Maybe they do another sale with „Hello Apple Silicon“ 🤣


----------



## UDun (Mar 29, 2022)

dbudde said:


> The VSL HELPER app will launch when you open a project. If you right click the app in the dock and select show it will display the progress as it converts. You should not get any errors or the conversion didn’t work. If no errors then save the project. If you then open a correctly converted project, the helper app won’t launch, and your conversion is complete.


Actually I am on PC, so I see the VSLHelper in the task manager and I am looking at the log file generated in the folder (except if there is a better way ?). It is full of errors for each and every instance as posted above. That's why I guess the conversion never worked and even if it loaded until the end, saving the project and reloading is constantly triggering the conversion process. I can confirm that since a project I thought was properly converted and saved still triggers VSLHelper. 

These errors are there for every instance, but the load happens till the end :

```
2022-03-29 09:15:15.886 INFO  [15040] [PluginDSP::[email protected]] Starting logging session...
2022-03-29 09:15:15.891 ERROR [15040] [PluginDSP::[email protected]] Invalid input channel config specified for instrument:
2022-03-29 09:15:15.891 ERROR [15040] [PluginDSP::[email protected]] Invalid output channel config specified for instrument: Stereo
2022-03-29 09:15:15.891 ERROR [15040] [PluginDSP::[email protected]] No output buses specified for instrument
2022-03-29 09:15:15.891 ERROR [15040] [PluginDSP::[email protected]] Invalid input channel config specified for instrument:
2022-03-29 09:15:15.891 ERROR [15040] [PluginDSP::[email protected]] Invalid output channel config specified for instrument: 5.1
2022-03-29 09:15:15.891 ERROR [15040] [PluginDSP::[email protected]] No output buses specified for instrument
```


These ones are making VEP to hang. I don't have additional mics for Synchron Percs, so I guess there is a problem here :


```
2022-03-29 12:14:57.620 INFO  [14376] [PackedVolume::[email protected]] Volume: 'at.co.vsl.sy.perc1.cymbals': could not create volume dependency: 'at.co.vsl.sy.perc1.cymbals.Surround'
2022-03-29 12:14:57.620 INFO  [14376] [PackedVolume::[email protected]] Volume: 'at.co.vsl.sy.perc1.cymbals': could not create volume dependency: 'at.co.vsl.sy.perc1.cymbals.High'
2022-03-29 12:14:57.620 INFO  [14376] [PackedVolume::[email protected]] Volume: 'at.co.vsl.sy.perc1.cymbals': could not create volume dependency: 'at.co.vsl.sy.perc1.cymbals.High-Sur'
```


----------



## EgM (Mar 29, 2022)

UDun said:


> Actually I am on PC, so I see the VSLHelper in the task manager and I am looking at the log file generated in the folder (except if there is a better way ?). It is full of errors for each and every instance as posted above. That's why I guess the conversion never worked and even if it loaded until the end, saving the project and reloading is constantly triggering the conversion process. I can confirm that since a project I thought was properly converted and saved still triggers VSLHelper.
> 
> These errors are there for every instance, but the load happens till the end :
> 
> ...



That's not the VSL Helper log. To check the VSL Helper log, right click the VSL Helper icon in your taskbar and select 'Show'


----------



## Breaker (Mar 29, 2022)

So after skimming through this thread and reading the FAQ it seems that I cannot use machine activation or my iLok 1 for VEP7.
In my case that means moving from perfectly working solution to buying another dongle or ditching VEP


----------



## UDun (Mar 29, 2022)

EgM said:


> That's not the VSL Helper log. To check the VSL Helper log, right click the VSL Helper icon in your taskbar and select 'Show'


I am very sorry but here on Windows I don't see such an icon. VSLHelper appears as a background running program only. Am I missing something ?


----------



## dbudde (Mar 29, 2022)

on the Mac the app shows up as a menu on the right side of the menu bar. Not sure where it is on windows


----------



## Hadrondrift (Mar 29, 2022)

UDun said:


> I don't see such an icon


I do (Win10), it appears in the right side of the task bar, in the notification area, where you see volume, WiFi and the like. Perhaps click on the up arrow on the left hand side of the notification area to make it visible.


----------



## UDun (Mar 29, 2022)

Hadrondrift said:


> I do (Win10), it appears in the right side of the task bar, in the notification area, where you see volume, WiFi and the like. Perhaps click on the up arrow there to make it visible.


Oh god, yes. Apologies ! It was not visible. It actually corresponds to one of the log I was looking at. It contains infos such as the below : 


```
[2022-03-29 12:12:37.593] [LocalServer] [info] [Local] Cache hit: 14685 bytes
[2022-03-29 12:12:38.000] [LocalServer] [info] [Local] Cache hit: 11575 bytes
[2022-03-29 12:12:40.464] [LocalServer] [info] [Local] Cache hit: 16976 bytes
[2022-03-29 12:12:40.816] [LocalServer] [info] [Local] Cache hit: 13945 bytes
[2022-03-29 12:12:52.255] [LocalServer] [info] [Local] Cache hit: 12720 bytes
```


----------



## KEM (Mar 29, 2022)

samphony said:


> Maybe they do another sale with „Hello Apple Silicon“ 🤣



I’m sure it’d be welcomed!!


----------



## playz123 (Mar 29, 2022)

Truly the longest roll out I’ve ever experienced. Been waiting patiently since the first announcement, and still no email received re. downloading the new versions. I did receive the initial announcement and I did check my account. I believe it was stated that newer customers would be served first, but perhaps it’s because I’ve been using VE Pro for a long time? But if it is taking this long for the servers to open up to established customers, then perhaps more servers are required? Anyway, life goes on, and they say “all good things come to those who wait“! 😄


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Mar 29, 2022)

So ... if this has been posted already could someone be kind to let me know?

We have to reinstall everything right? If so, how would I go about deleting everything to free up space? Samples are easy ... but what about the Sample Players? Or the MIR Pro Roompacks?


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 29, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> So ... if this has been posted already could someone be kind to let me know?
> 
> We have to reinstall everything right? If so, how would I go about deleting everything to free up space? Samples are easy ... but what about the Sample Players? Or the MIR Pro Roompacks?


I'd uninstall the players before starting too. I just left MIR Pro and room packs alone.

The iLok version of the room packs will only be used by iLok VEP, so install if you use VEP.


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 29, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> f so, how would I go about deleting everything to free up space? Samples are easy ... but what about the Sample Players? Or the MIR Pro Roompacks?


Vienna Assistant has an option to delete the old sample content for you. Except for the MIR roompacks, the new iLok versions of the software overwrite the old eLicenser versions. The roompacks have different file names (although they need to be located in the same folder) because the MIR VST plugins are not replaced and continue to require eLicenser. The MIR code embedded in Vienna Ensemble and Ensemble Pro is converted to iLok and reads the new roompacks.


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 30, 2022)

UDun said:


> Out of curiosity, is your elicenser still plugged in ? I have just noticed right now, that the 50 instances VEP file opens well with elicenser plugged in but hangs when disconnected. Not sure if there is still a elicenser check done somewhere...


I tried your file with and without the eLicenser connected and it made no difference to load times - in each case it loads in 1m:30s. The UI is a bit laggy for some reason scrolling through all the instances, but I'm not seeing any hangs or other issues.

View attachment Screen Recording 2022-03-30 at 1.54.52 AM.mp4


----------



## UDun (Mar 30, 2022)

Thanks a lot for testing Virtuoso ! I will let the support investigate and hopefully find the root cause with all scenarios I covered and projects/logs I provided to them.

I am running out of ideas (and patience).


----------



## Ben (Mar 30, 2022)

UDun said:


> Thanks a lot for testing Virtuoso ! I will let the support investigate and hopefully find the root cause with all scenarios I covered and projects/logs I provided to them.
> 
> I am running out of ideas (and patience).


We are on it.
There will be an update available probably later today, hopefully it will improve the situation for you as well.


----------



## UDun (Mar 30, 2022)

Sounds great ! Thanks a lot Ben !


----------



## mixedmoods (Mar 31, 2022)

Just a heads up: There has been an update on all Synchron Players and the Vienna Assistant a few moments ago.
At first I was hoping for a M1 native surprise before the end of this week – but unfortunately it's not.


----------



## Ben (Mar 31, 2022)

mixedmoods said:


> Just a heads up: There has been an update on all Synchron Players and the Vienna Assistant a few moments ago.
> At first I was hoping for a M1 native surprise before the end of this week – but unfortunately it's not.


At least the purple popups shoudl be fixed now on M1


----------



## mixedmoods (Mar 31, 2022)

Ben said:


> At least the purple popups shoudl be fixed now on M1


Ah nice! Thats a good start ...


----------



## emilio_n (Mar 31, 2022)

Easy and fast migration to iLok.
Great Job!


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 31, 2022)

Nice to see the silent installers 

It would be great to have an 'Update All' button, so you can just click it and go do something else rather than having to update each one manually.

Really minor point - I like to keep my Apps folder clean, as I use it as a kind of secondary dock. I get rid of the ugly redundant folders and move the icons into the main Apps folder so I can launch any app with a single click:-






When you update the apps using the Assistant, it ignores the app location and just does a fresh install, so I end up with this:-






What's in the folders? An uninstall app! Wouldn't this be better as a built-in function of the Vienna Assistant instead?


----------



## Ben (Mar 31, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> It would be great to have an 'Update All' button, so you can just click it and go do something else rather than having to update each one manually.


Already on it!


----------



## UDun (Mar 31, 2022)

@Ben, was there anything done in these updates to address the issue I am facing ? Unfortunately, I am able to open my template, convert it (around 1h30 with no internet/elicenser, otherwise way too long online), save it but it never reopens and hangs in between. And FYI I can open any project with 130 synchron players in Cubase or Studio One, as long as I don't use VEP.

btw, I have still not received any feedback from support since my case was raised on Friday. Just wanted to be sure on where we are. Thanks a lot !


----------



## ptram (Mar 31, 2022)

I've an issue, where on a Mac Mojave the icons of Vienna Assistant and Vienna Helper don't appear, and are replaced by generic icons. Has anybody else had this issue? Have you been able to solve it?

Paolo


----------



## resonate (Mar 31, 2022)

My problems: (Mojave 10.14.6, cMP 5,1)

1. Vienna Assistant has no icon
2. Vienna Ensemble Pro has no stereo plugin (in VST3 - Cubase - installs only surround version (?), in AAX - Pro Tools, i do not see vienna ensemble pro plugin at all)
3. Libraries install without patches.... i just get a folder with a bunch of syvolume files in subfolders...

what am I doing wrong here?


----------



## Ben (Mar 31, 2022)

UDun said:


> @Ben, was there anything done in these updates to address the issue I am facing ? Unfortunately, I am able to open my template, convert it (around 1h30 with no internet/elicenser, otherwise way too long online), save it but it never reopens and hangs in between. And FYI I can open any project with 130 synchron players in Cubase or Studio One, as long as I don't use VEP.
> 
> btw, I have still not received any feedback from support since my case was raised on Friday. Just wanted to be sure on where we are. Thanks a lot !


Our devs are already work on it. Sorry, these things can take a while to get analyzed and improved.

In the meantime I've noticed that it can help to reboot the machine if project loading is very slow on my system (but then, I'm running dozends of apps and many dev tools all the times, so in my case it might be related to that).


----------



## YaniDee (Mar 31, 2022)

For those that have successfully migrated to ILok, what would you say are the advantages ? I have no plans to rush into it at the moment, but will eventually..


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 31, 2022)

YaniDee said:


> For those that have successfully migrated to ILok, what would you say are the advantages ? I have no plans to rush into it at the moment, but will eventually..


- Choice in license storage: dongle or cloud
- Easier license transfer (no dongle to ship)
- a license system that is supported for the foreseeable future
- eLicense licensed VSL product won't receive updates anymore

That's probably about it.


----------



## UDun (Mar 31, 2022)

Ben said:


> Our devs are already work on it. Sorry, these things can take a while to get analyzed and improved.
> 
> In the meantime I've noticed that it can help to reboot the machine if project loading is very slow on my system (but then, I'm running dozends of apps and many dev tools all the times, so in my case it might be related to that).


Thanks ! Let me know if I can help at any point.
Yes, I reboot systematically between my tests.


----------



## Vladinemir (Apr 2, 2022)

About Historic Woodwinds upgradeability:
If I buy Synchronized SE Vol 7, is it possible to upgrade to all articulations for individual instrument without paying full price later?
If I buy one full instrument from Historic Woodwinds series, do I get some discount for another one?
_(I'm asking here because maybe somebody else has similar question.)_


----------



## Ben (Apr 2, 2022)

Vladinemir said:


> About Historic Woodwinds upgradeability:
> If I buy Synchronized SE Vol 7, is it possible to upgrade to all articulations for individual instrument without paying full price later?
> If I buy one full instrument from Historic Woodwinds series, do I get some discount for another one?
> _(I'm asking here because maybe somebody else has similar question.)_


You shoudl get upgrade discounts form the VI Historic Woodwinds to the SYized Historic Woodwinds, as well as the SYized SE 7 to the SYized Historic Woodwinds.


----------



## IFM (Apr 5, 2022)

Update today broke and projects (even ones that are just loading from Cubase with non preserved instances) won't load and I get "Project could not be loaded" error. MP 6,1 12 core, 12.3.1


----------



## Digivolt (Apr 7, 2022)

Not really happy, still not got my products converted to ilok, almost 8 weeks since I bought them, if I'd waited and bought on ilok release instead of on Ben's suggestion to buy them in Feb with ilok "not long away" I'd have them ready to use


----------



## Ben (Apr 7, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> Not really happy, still not got my products converted to ilok, almost 8 weeks since I bought them, if I'd waited and bought on ilok release instead of on Ben's suggestion to buy them in Feb with ilok "not long away" I'd have them ready to use


That's strange indeed... Please PM me your mail address, I'll check that.


----------



## Digivolt (Apr 7, 2022)

Ben said:


> That's strange indeed... Please PM me your mail address, I'll check that.


Done and thanks for looking into it


----------



## artomatic (Apr 7, 2022)

Updated to today's (April 7) VEP update and now experiencing incomplete/missing server project instances when loading from Pro Tools 2021.12 on a Mac. Go back to the version previous to this?


----------



## Ben (Apr 8, 2022)

artomatic said:


> Updated to today's (April 7) VEP update and now experiencing incomplete/missing server project instances when loading from Pro Tools 2021.12 on a Mac. Go back to the version previous to this?


Please send us the project file in question to [email protected] so we can see what went wrong.


----------



## ptram (Apr 9, 2022)

@Ben , fantastic new Muted MixPresets for the strings! They might not be the real thing, but can trick more than one listener!

Very beautiful signature presets as well. May I rename the 'Glacier' one as 'VSL Tundra'? 

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Apr 9, 2022)

ptram said:


> @Ben , fantastic new Muted MixPresets for the strings! They might not be the real thing, but can trick more than one listener!
> 
> Very beautiful signature presets as well. May I rename the 'Glacier' one as 'VSL Tundra'?
> 
> Paolo


I'm happy to hear that you like my mixer presets 
The muted preset for Elite Strings will follow soon via update!


----------



## RSK (Apr 9, 2022)

Ben said:


> I'm happy to hear that you like my mixer presets
> The muted preset for Elite Strings will follow soon via update!


You are a multi-talented dude.


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 9, 2022)

Yes, the SSP Muted presets are cool and do sound pretty good. However their existence bums me out a bit because I'm now thinking we're not going to see the real deal for SSP... and now Elite since we're getting them there too lol.

After we got the SSP presets I suspected as much and picked up Syz Dim Strings II (and III), Chamber Strings bundle, and Syz SE 3 for Solo Sordino and Appassionata (w/ Sordino). 

Maybe the Sordino expansions don't sell well. I'd love to wrong but also I'm not going to be like muziksculp and keep asking for them


----------



## Leigh (Apr 9, 2022)

Ben said:


> I'm happy to hear that you like my mixer presets
> The muted preset for Elite Strings will follow soon via update!


@Ben, are these presets selectable via automation or do I need to use additional channels to handle the muted strings?

**Leigh


----------



## Ben (Apr 10, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Yes, the SSP Muted presets are cool and do sound pretty good. However their existence bums me out a bit because I'm now thinking we're not going to see the real deal for SSP... and now Elite since we're getting them there too lol.


I can imagine that we'll get some real con sordinos at some point. But to be honest right now I know as much about a possible sordino release as you do


----------



## Ben (Apr 10, 2022)

Leigh said:


> @Ben, are these presets selectable via automation or do I need to use additional channels to handle the muted strings?
> 
> **Leigh


No, mixer presets can't be selected via automation because they dis-/enable mics in the mixer.
You can find these by going to MIX -> Preset -> Signature Preset (Standard or Full) -> Muted
Or via click on top right MIXERPRESETS and then selecting it from the view there.

Currently t's available for the Synchron Strings Pro, the presets for Elite Strings will be delivered via update.


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 10, 2022)

Ben said:


> I can imagine that we'll get some real con sordinos at some point. But to be honest right now I know as much about a possible sordino release as you do


Hope is dangerous!


----------



## Drjay (Apr 10, 2022)

Is there any chance the sale will be extended? 
I can‘t make up my mind if it is worth getting Elite strings and Percussion II standard


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 10, 2022)

Drjay said:


> Is there any chance the sale will be extended?
> I can‘t make up my mind if it is worth getting Elite strings and Percussion II standard


Here I’ll help you: It is*.

*Answer accuracy subject to if you have good taste


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2022)

Before I make the switch I have 2 questions:

1. How can I make sure that all my presets and patch matrices for _Vienna Instruments_ are kept even when I delete the samples?

2. I would like to download the samples on an external SSD drive connected to my laptop because I have way better internet connection in another place than where my music PC is located. I want to use the laptop only for downloading everything and then connect the SSD to my music computer. Do I have to take anything into account here like licenses only assigned to my "download-laptop" etc?


----------



## RSK (Apr 10, 2022)

Drjay said:


> Is there any chance the sale will be extended?
> I can‘t make up my mind if it is worth getting Elite strings and Percussion II standard


I wouldn't choose Elite Stirings over Synchron Strings Pro, but if you already have that then Elite Strings is definitely worth the money. 

Can't comment on Perc II because I don't have it.


----------



## Loïc D (Apr 11, 2022)

Another vote for a slight extension of the sales period.
I'm ready for Elite Strings, but need to lift payment limit on my card and my bank is closed on Monday :'(


----------



## khollister (Apr 11, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> - Choice in license storage: dongle or cloud
> - Easier license transfer (no dongle to ship)
> - a license system that is supported for the foreseeable future
> - eLicense licensed VSL product won't receive updates anymore
> ...


- A single dongle assuming you have other iLok secured products.
- More cost effective insurance covering everything on the iLok
- More reliable than eLicenser


----------



## EricBarndollar (Apr 11, 2022)

EricBarndollar said:


> Another VEP project question: for .vesp64 project files hosting say only Kontakt plugins, how about compatibility in the other direction? Will VEP projects saved in the new iLok version of VEP 7 open without issue for someone else who is still running the eLicenser version of VEP 7?


Now that I've tested, no -- same answer I suppose as anytime you install a newer version of VEP7:





Just important to note if you share VEP projects on multiple systems or with a team, everyone will have to go through this iLok migration at the same time.


----------



## Axl (Apr 11, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> Another vote for a slight extension of the sales period.


Have you tried contacting the sales department? Maybe they can help.


----------



## Drjay (Apr 11, 2022)

Maybe @Ben can answer this: If I buy Elite strings standard as part of an upgrade to the Synchron strings standard bundle, can I upgrade Elite strings from standard to full later separately, or do I have to upgrade the whole bundle from standard to full?


----------



## Ben (Apr 11, 2022)

Drjay said:


> Maybe @Ben can answer this: If I buy Elite strings standard as part of an upgrade to the Synchron strings standard bundle, can I upgrade Elite strings from standard to full later separately, or do I have to upgrade the whole bundle from standard to full?


Yes, this is possible


----------



## Drjay (Apr 12, 2022)

Sale was extended until May, 2nd


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 12, 2022)

Drjay said:


> I can‘t make up my mind if it is worth getting Elite strings and Percussion II standard


Can't speak for the percussion, but I just got Elite Strings standard. Totally love it so far. Other than VEPro, I'm a VSL noob, but will inevitably be going down the proverbial rabbit hole.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Apr 12, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Can't speak for the percussion, but I just got Elite Strings standard. Totally love it so far. Other than VEPro, I'm a VSL noob, but will inevitably be going down the proverbial rabbit hole.


Same here I've started to head down the VSL rabbit hole. Just ended up getting the Percussion 1 and the synchron harp. Already have some of their BBO packs and the CFX and 280VC Full. Definitely going to probably end up buying all the pianos and the rest of the percussion at some point. Then possibility some more of the BBO pack.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Apr 12, 2022)

The percussion seems like it is some of the deepest sampled percussion available. Similar with the harp and also their pianos. The CFX is probably one of my current favourite sampled pianos. I'm not so convinced by their main synchron strings, brass and winds though so going to hold back on getting them, for now. Not a fan of the legatos in the synchron libraries.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 12, 2022)

A big part of the selling point for me was VSL's customer service. Paul was patient with my inquiries (and a few pricing gripes), but they are a classy bunch. It's also reassuring with Ben on here interacting with forum members.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Apr 12, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> A big part of the selling point for me was VSL's customer service. Paul was patient with my inquiries (and a few pricing gripes), but they are a classy bunch. It's also reassuring with Ben on here interacting with forum members.


100 percent same for me. They do provide brillaint customer service which is a big reason I have just started buying libraries from them as well. Also, I really like the ability to resale which hardly any other developers offer.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Apr 12, 2022)

Plus I decided recently to avoid sample libraries developers and products that I can't resale. So VSL will most likely be my first choice going foward.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 12, 2022)

Hi,

I just began porting my many VSL libraries, and other VSL software from the e-licenser to the iLok system.

The *Vienna Assistant* application has been great to use. 

Thanks VSL, it's a very well designed app. 



Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## UDun (Apr 13, 2022)

@Ben Any update on my issue ? 3 weeks now that my ticket has been raised and not a single reply. I love VSL but I feel a bit ignored at this very moment. Thanks !


----------



## RSK (Apr 13, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> Not a fan of the legatos in the synchron libraries.


Really? That was one of the selling points for me. 

Different strokes I guess...


----------



## Vik (Apr 13, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> Not a fan of the legatos in the synchron libraries.


They addressed the fact that some people weren't so happy with the legatos in the earliest versions by adding the cantabile patches, didn't they?

"July 4th, 2019
Synchron Strings I Library Update 04

Improvements​
New Cantabile-Patches for 2nd violins, violas and cellos (Sustain und Legato played with light and strong vibrato, full Velocity Range).
April 3rd, 2019​Synchron Strings I Library Update 03

Improvements​
New Cantabile-Patches for the 1st violins (Sustain und Legato played with light and strong vibrato, full Velocity Range)."


I recently shared this video in some other thread, because it was this video that got me interested in Synchron Strings:



...and these two:


----------



## Aitcpiano (Apr 13, 2022)

Vik said:


> They addressed the fact that some people weren't so happy with the legatos in the earliest versions by adding the cantabile patches, didn't they?
> 
> "July 4th, 2019
> Synchron Strings I Library Update 04
> ...



They may have tried to address it with Strings 1 but the synchron woods and new strings pro and elite does not have that great legatos in my option, especially the woods. Have not tried the brass. Their synchronized woods seem to have much better legato patches and personally I think this lack of a more pronounced legato transition really effects the overall realism that you are able to get with the series if using the synchron orchestral libraries exclusively.

I hope this is something they can improve upon or add on as I am certainly a big fan of their libraries and of VSL for its great customer support, resale policies and for having the best player/software. But for now I'll probably be sticking with just their pianos and percussion and holding back on getting any of their main synchron strings, brass and wood libraries.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 13, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> They may have tried to address it with Strings 1 but the synchron woods and new strings pro and elite does not have that great legatos in my option, especially the woods. Have not tried the brass. Their synchronized woods seem to have much better legato patches and personally I think this lack of a more pronounced legato transition really effects the overall realism that you are able to get with the series if using the synchron orchestral libraries exclusively.
> 
> I hope this is something they can improve upon or add on as I am certainly a big fan of their libraries and of VSL for its great customer support, resale policies and for having the best player/software. But for now I'll probably be sticking with just their pianos and percussion and holding back on getting any of their main synchron strings, brass and wood libraries.


I hear what you're saying, and I agree the string legatos are not very pronounced. That being said, I'm now wondering if these legatos are actually more realistic than I thought? They definitely don't have the slurred transitions I've been used to from other developers for years, but perhaps VSL have it right. I honestly don't know. With Elite Strings, I have been keyswitching the Portamento during certain legato passages, which sounds pretty realistic.


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 13, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> I hear what you're saying, and I agree the string legatos are not very pronounced. That being said, I'm now wondering if these legatos are actually more realistic than I thought? They definitely don't have the slurred transitions I've been used to from other developers for years, but perhaps VSL have it right. I honestly don't know. With Elite Strings, I have been keyswitching the Portamento during certain legato passages, which sounds pretty realistic.


Yeah, @Pixelpoet1985 (of the PixelPoet trick fame!) said something similar before. I agree with you Jeremy 100%. Mostly fast transitions with occasional slur or portamento sounds right to me. 

But I respect @Aitcpiano opinion too, whatever sounds good to you.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Apr 13, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> I hear what you're saying, and I agree the string legatos are not very pronounced. That being said, I'm now wondering if these legatos are actually more realistic than I thought? They definitely don't have the slurred transitions I've been used to from other developers for years, but perhaps VSL have it right. I honestly don't know. With Elite Strings, I have been keyswitching the Portamento during certain legato passages, which sounds pretty realistic.


Perhaps that is the case for lots of writing, but at the same time if you take a listen to many orchestral recording such as between 2 mins 49 to 3 min 3 seconds of John Williams in the link posted below. You hear those nice connected slurred transitions, much more pronounced and important for realism and emotional scoring/lines. I just feel that's missing from the synchron main orchestral libraries. Mocking up that type of line would work so much better using something like CSS or Spitfires Appassionata strings legatos, not sure any of the sychron string libraries could come close to producing that kind of sound and that's my main bug bear. Similar with the synchron woods.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 13, 2022)

Should we be discussing (highly subjective) opinions on VSL legatos in their commercial thread?


----------



## ptram (Apr 13, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> Perhaps that is the case for lots of writing, but at the same time if you take a listen to many orchestral recording such as between 2 mins 49 to 3 min 3 seconds of John Williams in the link posted below. You hear those nice connected slurred transitions, much more pronounced and important for realism and emotional scoring/lines.


Isn't it portamento, alternated with faster legato?

Paolo


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Apr 13, 2022)

I'm no strings or articulation buff, but isn't it just physics that a slurred legato, which is a legato in one bow, isn't as pronounced as a bowed legato? And wouldn't it be possible to mimic a more pronounced slurred legato by stacking articulations (slurred legato + portamento?) and/or bumping dynamics a bit on the note change?


----------



## Aitcpiano (Apr 13, 2022)

ptram said:


> Isn't it portamento, alternated with faster legato?
> 
> Paolo


I just feel the synchron range would struggle to produce that kind of melodic line as well as some other libraries, such as possibly css or spitfires appassionato.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Apr 13, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Should we be discussing (highly subjective) opinions on VSL legatos in their commercial thread?


True, I forget what threads I am replying to sometimes as I just click on the notification when it pops up.


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 13, 2022)

What's the opposite of the legato police? Legato criminals? I must be one of those. Having bought VI Orchestral Strings from @holywilly I now own every string library VSL makes in either VI or Synchron-ized format (and Synchron of course). I guess for Appassionata I only have the Syz SE versions. I love them all


----------



## Aitcpiano (Apr 13, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I think we should keep competitors out of the conversation out of respect that's a commercial thread.


Yeah that true, It's probably just the wrong thread to be continuing to discuss it maybe, just keep forgetting that it is a commercial thread.


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 13, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> Yeah that true, It's probably just the wrong thread to be continuing to discuss it maybe, just keep forgetting that it is a commercial thread.


I saw your other post and deleted the post you replied to. I figured you didn't realize, no big


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 13, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> if you take a listen to many orchestral recording such as between 2 mins 49 to 3 min 3 seconds of John Williams in the link posted below.


I think that's more portamento, which the Synchron Strings (at least Pro of Elite) can do if you use the key switching creatively. Otherwise, it's pretty hard to recreate an actual live player.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Apr 13, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> What's the opposite of the legato police? Legato criminals? I must be one of those. Having bought VI Orchestral Strings from @holywilly I now own every string library VSL makes in either VI or Synchron-ized format (and Synchron of course). I guess for Appassionata I only have the Syz SE versions. I love them all


Maybe I need to try out some of their synchronized string libraries or VI libraries at some point. Love the synchron pianos and synchron percussion. The synchronized woods do have the types of legatos with more pronounced legato transitions.


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 13, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> Maybe I need to try out some of their synchronized string libraries or VI libraries at some point. Love the synchron pianos and synchron percussion. The synchronized woods do have the types of legatos with more pronounced legato transitions.


I hope they allow demo's of the Synchron-ized SEs again at some point. You get to demo so much of their back catalog, it's really cool. I only bought Syz SE 4 Appassionata, but I ended up buying a ton of stuff (having demo'd the SE version) in full Synchron-ized or VI versions (all the WW except historic, all the strings lol, dimension brass I and II, special brass, plucked, etc, etc).

If you use and like MIR it's even better because you can put all the older VI/Synchron-ized instruments in different spaces (studio, church, concert hall).


----------



## Aitcpiano (Apr 13, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I hope they allow demo's of the Synchron-ized SEs again at some point. You get to demo so much of their back catalog, it's really cool. I only bought Syz SE 4 Appassionata, but I ended up buying a ton of stuff (having demo'd the SE version) in full Synchron-ized or VI versions (all the WW except historic, all the strings lol, dimension brass I and II, special brass, plucked, etc, etc).
> 
> If you use and like MIR it's even better because you can put all the older VI/Synchron-ized instruments in different spaces (studio, church, concert hall).


I'd quite like to give the synchronized dimension brass a try. Recently got the synchron harp which I think is brilliant!

Unfortunately not got MIR or used it before as never had any of the VSL VI series, but it does look great. At this point it seems like it would be quite expensive to get it just for the VI series libraries or synchronized ones but I can see how useful and flexible something like MIR pro would be.


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 13, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> I'd quite like to give the synchronized dimension brass a try. Recently got the synchron harp which I think is brilliant!


I love Syz Dimension Brass, but I'm sure everyone know that haha since I say it all the time.



Aitcpiano said:


> Unfortunately not got MIR or used it before as never had any of the VSL VI series, but it does look great. At this point it seems like it would be quite expensive to get it just for the VI series libraries or synchronized ones but I can see how useful and flexible something like MIR pro would be.


Yeah the initial costs for MIR are hard to swallow, I started with MIR 24 and the studio and scoring roompack (Teldex!). MIR really does need source material that is appropriate too.


----------



## EgM (Apr 13, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I now own every string library VSL makes in either VI or Synchron-ized format (and Synchron of course). I guess for Appassionata I only have the Syz SE versions. I love them all


I almost bought the Syz version of Appassionata a few times but always changed my mind because it lacks so many articulations compared to my VI version that I love (Or they're simply not listed in the product description)


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 13, 2022)

EgM said:


> I almost bought the Syz version of Appassionata a few times but always changed my mind because it lacks so many articulations compared to my VI version that I love (Or they're simply not listed in the product description)


Wow it's kind of crazy how much is missing. I'm comparing on the product pages just looking at legato and it's hard to make sense of the two, like the VI version doesn't have NV legato normal & fast. While the Syz version doesn't have SulG, slurred normal and fast, progressive, detuned, and sforzato.

Must of been the same effort that did Syz Chamber Strings. Take a look Syz vs VI of Appassionata Sordino? It's a more direct port of the original VI version like the Sordino Chamber Strings.

Getting a full version of Appassionata isn't on my list but if it was I'd get the VI version no contest (or the Syz Sordino version and skip Syz normale). I do like the sound but I just think player group sizes that large... I should just stick with libraries recorded directly in Synchron or another scoring stage. But who knows, I thought I'd never buy VI Orchestral Strings either lol.

Here's a cool comparison by @Jimmy Hellfire who has both VI and Syz. From his comments it would seem the Syz version wasn't neutered like the Syz Chamber Strings (as some believe, like me):





__





Why VSL (still) rocks


The beauty of the VSL players is their flexibility (the matix based VI and the tree based Synchron). You can configure them as you like. My matrices look different from EgM's: (Dim String1 in the screenshot, but all the other instruments have the same layout, so I can quickly remember the...




vi-control.net


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Apr 13, 2022)

Appasionata was the first VSL strings library I wanted, but never bought, until I got a good deal with Pixelpoet for it late last year.

Although it lacks articulations, it shines for the romantic style strings and is really different from all other VSL string libraries. It brings something new to the table. The sections sound really smooth and low end is big and deep.

It's actually a good fit for a mock-up of Howard Shore's LOTR scores, at least for pieces of Fellowship of the Ring. You come close to that sound with Appasionata as a layer on a more detailed library.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 13, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Appasionata was the first VSL strings library I wanted, but never bought, until I got a good deal with Pixelpoet for it late last year.
> 
> Although it lacks articulations, it shines for the romantic style strings and is really different from all other VSL string libraries. It brings something new to the table. The sections sound really smooth and low end is big and deep.
> 
> It's actually a good fit for a mock-up of Howard Shore's LOTR scores, at least for pieces of Fellowship of the Ring. You come close to that sound with Appasionata.


Which version did you get? Special Edition 3?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Apr 13, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Which version did you get? Special Edition 3?


No, SyZ Appasionata Strings: https://www.vsl.co.at/en/SYzd_Strings/Synchron_Appassionata_Strings


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 13, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> No, SyZ Appasionata Strings: https://www.vsl.co.at/en/SYzd_Strings/Synchron_Appassionata_Strings


Cool. I’m wondering if the muted version is worth it.


----------



## Ben (Apr 14, 2022)

UDun said:


> @Ben Any update on my issue ? 3 weeks now that my ticket has been raised and not a single reply. I love VSL but I feel a bit ignored at this very moment. Thanks !


Please PM me your email address and Case number, I'll look it up.


----------



## ptram (Apr 14, 2022)

Ben said:


> You can find these by going to MIX -> Preset -> Signature Preset (Standard or Full) -> Muted


By the way, Ben: I would like to add the new Mixer Presets to my existing custom presets. Is there a way to copy them in a way faster than the only one I know? (That is: save a single mixer preset to disk, load, save into a new mixer preset, save the preset).

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Apr 15, 2022)

ptram said:


> By the way, Ben: I would like to add the new Mixer Presets to my existing custom presets. Is there a way to copy them in a way faster than the only one I know? (That is: save a single mixer preset to disk, load, save into a new mixer preset, save the preset).
> 
> Paolo


Right click the mixer, copy, load your preset, right click in mixer, paste, save.


----------



## holywilly (Apr 15, 2022)

@Ben 
Am I able to roll back to VEP v7.1.1263?

V7.1.1298 is taking forever to quit and every time I have to force quit.


----------



## Ben (Apr 15, 2022)

holywilly said:


> @Ben
> Am I able to roll back to VEP v7.1.1263?
> 
> V7.1.1298 is taking forever to quit and every time I have to force quit.


yes


----------



## holywilly (Apr 15, 2022)

Ben said:


> yes


Please instruct me how to do that, thanks.


----------



## Ben (Apr 15, 2022)

Right click on VEP in the Assistant - > rollback


----------



## holywilly (Apr 15, 2022)

Ben said:


> Right click on VEP in the Assistant - > rollback


That’s easy, thanks Ben.


----------



## ptram (Apr 15, 2022)

Ben said:


> Right click the mixer, copy, load your preset, right click in mixer, paste, save.


This would be very intuitive. In fact, I've tried. The only problem being, that I can't right-click the mixer without either adding an Aux channel, seeing the 'Copy strip setting' command, or getting commands for adding/removing mixer/return channels.

Help! What's the exact point where to right-click?

Paolo


----------



## Erisno (Apr 15, 2022)

ptram said:


> This would be very intuitive. In fact, I've tried. The only problem being, that I can't right-click the mixer without either adding an Aux channel, seeing the 'Copy strip setting' command, or getting commands for adding/removing mixer/return channels.
> 
> Help! What's the exact point where to right-click?
> 
> Paolo


Try clicking on the left side. , not on the channels.


----------



## ptram (Apr 15, 2022)

Erisno said:


> Try clicking on the left side. , not on the channels.


Found! It was also at the end of the dedicated page of the manual. You have to right-click precisely over the OPTION label. Thank you, and thanx to @Ben for saving my clicking wrist!

Paolo


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 16, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> They may have tried to address it with Strings 1 but the synchron woods and new strings pro and elite does not have that great legatos in my option, especially the woods. Have not tried the brass. Their synchronized woods seem to have much better legato patches and personally I think this lack of a more pronounced legato transition really effects the overall realism that you are able to get with the series if using the synchron orchestral libraries exclusively.
> 
> I hope this is something they can improve upon or add on as I am certainly a big fan of their libraries and of VSL for its great customer support, resale policies and for having the best player/software. But for now I'll probably be sticking with just their pianos and percussion and holding back on getting any of their main synchron strings, brass and wood libraries.


Ok, so after another week trying out our Synchron Strings Pro, I must agree with you. This might actually be the way real legatos are supposed to sound, but these are just not working for my writing style. I also bough Elite Strings, but I'm keeping them because they are just so damn beautiful sounding and brilliant overall. Perhaps I'm just used to the "exaggerated" legatos I've come to know over the years (Hollywood Strings, etc).


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 16, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Ok, so after another week trying out our Synchron Strings Pro, I must agree with you. This might actually be the way real legatos are supposed to sound, but these are just not working for my writing style. I also bough Elite Strings, but I'm keeping them because they are just so damn beautiful sounding and brilliant overall. Perhaps I'm just used to the "exaggerated" legatos I've come to know over the years (Hollywood Strings, etc).


Did you end up getting full mics for Elite? It's one of the instances where I would unhesitatingly suggest Full over Standard mics. The ribbon mics are soooo good. You should use that money from SSP towards SES Full mics if you don't have them already


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 16, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Did you end up getting full mics for Elite? It's one of the instances where I would unhesitatingly suggest Full over Standard mics. The ribbon mics are soooo good. You should use that money from SSP towards SES Full mics if you don't have them already


No, I bought Standard. I find the Classic Room Mix and Cinematic Rooms (or Spaces II) to be a great overall sound. Maybe I'll see if I can demo the Full version before the sale ends. Is it THAT good? In SSP, where I can find the ribbon mics?


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 16, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> No, I bought Standard. I find the Classic Room Mix and Cinematic Rooms (or Spaces II) to be a great overall sound. Maybe I'll see if I can demo the Full version before the sale ends. Is it THAT good? In SSP, where I can find the ribbon mics?


I think so. It’s less about the surround mics and more about the 2nd leader ribbon mic and mid ribbon. So more detail and warmth. The divisi presets are pretty cool too.

I don’t think they used ribbon mics on SSP.


----------



## holywilly (Apr 16, 2022)

The “back” mic position from SSP is also a pure gem of the library, warm and detailed.

I’m curious what mic positions come with the upcoming Synchron Solo Strings.


----------



## holywilly (Apr 19, 2022)

@Ben 

I realize that my Cubase wasn’t recognizing the VEP instrument when rolling back to previous version. 

One small issue I am experiencing is VEP quits unexpectedly when finish loading VEP project the first time (after booting), and project loads fine when relaunch VEP.


----------



## ptram (Apr 19, 2022)

Ben said:


> The muted preset for Elite Strings will follow soon via update!


Ben, sorry for bother immediately after your short holidays, but I would like to write something with the Elite Strings. I'm building my own custom presets, so I would avoid to have to copy each Signature mixerpreset after that.

Do you know if the updated mixerpresets will come in days, or it might be far away?

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Apr 19, 2022)

ptram said:


> Ben, sorry for bother immediately after your short holidays, but I would like to write something with the Elite Strings. I'm building my own custom presets, so I would avoid to have to copy each Signature mixerpreset after that.
> 
> Do you know if the updated mixerpresets will come in days, or it might be far away?
> 
> Paolo


If everything runs smoothly it will be released very soon. The existing presets will not change, we will only add 2 additional presets: Muted for Standard and for Full.


----------



## Maximvs (Apr 19, 2022)

Dear all,

When it comes to activating a Vienna library/instrument license using the new iLok system, if I understand correctly, this can only be done ether using the Cloud (requires constant internet connection) or the physical iLok key but it can not be activated directly in the computer (i.e without the iLok key), is this correct?

Many thanks in advance and kind regards,

Maximus


----------



## Erisno (Apr 19, 2022)

Maximvs said:


> When it comes to activating a Vienna library/instrument license using the new iLok system, if I understand correctly, this can only be done ether using the Cloud (requires constant internet connection) or the physical iLok key but it can not be activated directly in the computer (i.e without the iLok key), is this correct?


Yes, only free instruments can be licensed to a computer.


----------



## Maximvs (Apr 19, 2022)

Erisno said:


> Yes, only free instruments can be licensed to a computer.


Many thanks... I see... I thought that something was going on because I kept getting an error every time I moved a license from the iLok key to the computer.

Take care, Mx


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 19, 2022)

Finally setting up my new computer and had a question about the Special Editions. They do not show as convertible? But it looks like the strings have been updated to a VI version. Does this mean I have to wait until the all are updated to switch over? Otherwise I won't have access to the brass, winds and percussion. I can wait, though I am rethinking this VEP complete template idea. 

Thanks


----------



## Erisno (Apr 19, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Finally setting up my new computer and had a question about the Special Editions. They do not show as convertible? But it looks like the strings have been updated to a VI version. Does this mean I have to wait until the all are updated to switch over? Otherwise I won't have access to the brass, winds and percussion. I can wait, though I am rethinking this VEP complete template idea.


If I'm not mistaken, Special Editions were converted to full libraries, so if you had only SE Strings 1, now you have the full volume. Check what license is shown in your iLok License Manager to be sure.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 19, 2022)

Erisno said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Special Editions were converted to full libraries, so if you had only SE Strings 1, now you have the full volume. Check what license is shown in your iLok License Manager to be sure.


Ah, I see. It isn't just strings. Yes, I have the four sections of SE.


----------



## widescreen (Apr 21, 2022)

@Ben 2 questions:
1. Is it normal that if I load up a song in my DAW that every instance of Synchron, may it be Organ/Piano or normal player, waits ~10 seconds where nothing happens, just PACE License Service using one CPU 100% that time?
The same happens if I start the players standalone.

2. I thought I read earlier that the VSL Helper is only used if there are eLicenser licenses in use, but I don't have any left, eLicenser is pulled of. Just the Control Center is left on my PC. Is there another purpose as it's always active in the task bar?

I'm using an iLok USB on Windows 10.


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2022)

widescreen said:


> @Ben 2 questions:
> 1. Is it normal that if I load up a song in my DAW that every instance of Synchron, may it be Organ/Piano or normal player, waits ~10 seconds where nothing happens, just PACE License Service using one CPU 100% that time?
> The same happens if I start the players standalone.
> 
> ...


1. I suspect this happens if you have the licenses in the cloud, right? We are investigating this already. 

2. The helper is required to convert presets and save-files of eLicenser encrypted content.


----------



## widescreen (Apr 21, 2022)

Ben said:


> 1. I suspect this happens if you have the licenses in the cloud, right? We are investigating this already.
> 
> 2. The helper is required to convert presets and save-files of eLicenser encrypted content.


1. No, iLok USB only. All licenses on the stick, even the free ones, no cloud license at all.

2. Ah, this was the thing about saving the presets again in iLok version, then the helper is not coming next time again, right?


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2022)

widescreen said:


> 2. Ah, this was the thing about saving the presets again in iLok version, then the helper is not coming next time again, right?


Yes.


----------



## widescreen (Apr 21, 2022)

Ben said:


> Yes.


Worked, thanks!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 22, 2022)

Hi,

I see two versions of VSL VI-Pro for iLok in Vienna Assistant. 

1. Vienna Instruments Pro 
2. Vienna Instruments Pro for VI (Compatibility Version). 

What's the difference between these two versions, and which one do I need to use my VSL VI libraries ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Erisno (Apr 22, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> What's the difference between these two versions, and which one do I need to use my VSL VI libraries ?


As the VI Pro is now free, if you previously had only VI (not the pro version), it is recommended to install the compatibility version, which will help you transfer the VI instruments instances to VI Pro.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 22, 2022)

Erisno said:


> As the VI Pro is now free, if you previously had only VI (not the pro version), it is recommended to install the compatibility version, which will help you transfer the VI instruments instances to VI Pro.


OH.. I see. Thanks.  

I had the VI-Pro version, so I don't need to install the compatibility version.


----------



## Erisno (Apr 22, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> OH.. I see. Thanks.
> 
> I had the VI-Pro version, so I don't need to install the compatibility version.


Yes! Ordinary would do. (It also takes less space)


----------



## holywilly (Apr 22, 2022)

VI instruments are still going strong!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 22, 2022)

holywilly said:


> VI instruments are still going strong!


Yes, I'm still using some of them. i.e. currently using the Harpsichord from the Special Keyboards. I like the way it blends with Strings in a mix. I don't know if VSL plans to make a Synchron Harpsichord in the future.


----------



## rgames (Apr 22, 2022)

Just finished up the switchover on both my desktop and laptop and it worked pretty well. I had one hiccup where I had to re-start a software install but other than that it was pretty painless. My previous projects and templates are loading up and seem to be working fine.

Bummer I had to re-download everything - it took 5-6 hours over a couple days to get everything re-installed - but overall I didn't hit any major snags. Though today I did get a warning from my ISP about getting close to my data limit for this month...

One thing I didn't see mentioned anywhere else is that the Vienna Assistant has an option to "Add existing libraries". I first installed everything on my desktop then copied the samples over to my laptop. I do that so that my sample locations are exactly the same and I can swap projects between the two machines without the annoying "can't find samples" problem. After I did that I was able to use the "Add existing libraries" option to add all my libraries to my "Installed" list. I didn't have to keep the downloads and re-install from the download packages.

FYI if anyone else is wondering how to do that. Or, like me, you deleted all the downloads and then realized you might need them. You don't!

rgames

EDIT: one other thing I noticed is that the assistant uses the assumed sample content for drive space limitations, not what's actually installed. I only use some of the mics and when I tried to move a library it said I didn't have enough space but I was actually only using a third of what it thought I needed. That's definitely a bug!


----------



## Ben (Apr 22, 2022)

rgames said:


> EDIT: one other thing I noticed is that the assistant uses the assumed sample content for drive space limitations, not what's actually installed. I only use some of the mics and when I tried to move a library it said I didn't have enough space but I was actually only using a third of what it thought I needed. That's definitely a bug!


We'll look into this!


----------



## holywilly (Apr 28, 2022)

@Ben
A quick question, is there a way to add all Synchron libraries at once if I move my sample to another location? Adding all BBO+Synchron orchestra is time consuming.

Maybe from the Vienna Assistant?


----------



## EgM (Apr 28, 2022)

holywilly said:


> @Ben
> A quick question, is there a way to add all Synchron libraries at once if I move my sample to another location? Adding all BBO+Synchron orchestra is time consuming.
> 
> Maybe from the Vienna Assistant?


I think I've read somewhere that you can drag the .syvolume files to the Assistant but haven't had the opportunity to try it yet


----------



## blaggins (May 2, 2022)

@Ben Was I wrong in assuming that the iLok Cloud activations are supposed to be cached (I seem to remember something about 30 days?) My internet was out this morning and I got this:





VEP Pro 7 was unable to load until I got it back. Just as an experiment, I disconnected internet and quit, and got the same error on startup. Is this expected?


----------



## Erisno (May 2, 2022)

tpoots said:


> @Ben Was I wrong in assuming that the iLok Cloud activations are supposed to be cached (I seem to remember something about 30 days?) My internet was out this morning and I got this:


I think it's only 10 minutes, not 30 days (that would be Cubase 12).


----------



## Ben (May 2, 2022)

tpoots said:


> @Ben Was I wrong in assuming that the iLok Cloud activations are supposed to be cached (I seem to remember something about 30 days?) My internet was out this morning and I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you register your licenses to the cloud, yes. You must have a permanent internet connection in this case. When loosing internet connection duriong work you have 10-15 minutes until our products stop working.

If you experience internet drop-outs now and then I highly recommend storing the licenses to an iLok USB key instead.


----------



## blaggins (May 2, 2022)

Erisno said:


> I think it's only 10 minutes, not 30 days (that would be Cubase 12).


Ah, that is probably what I was misremembering! Thanks @Erisno 



Ben said:


> If you register your licenses to the cloud, yes. You must have a permanent internet connection in this case. When loosing internet connection duriong work you have 10-15 minutes until our products stop working.
> 
> If you experience internet drop-outs now and then I highly recommend storing the licenses to an iLok USB key instead.


Thanks so much for the quick answer @Ben! Good to know.


----------



## Per Boysen (May 2, 2022)

The switch went fine here. My iLook dongle is gen #1. It can hold the license but not authenticate the software. I had to move the license (in the iLook Manager) from the iLook to the desktop machine to start working. I guess this also means I will be able to bring my license with me on the road, on the iLook dongle, and move it to a laptop when needed for some work time. Nice.


----------



## Ben (May 2, 2022)

Per Boysen said:


> The switch went fine here. My iLook dongle is gen #1. It can hold the license but not authenticate the software. I had to move the license (in the iLook Manager) from the iLook to the desktop machine to start working. I guess this also means I will be able to bring my license with me on the road, on the iLook dongle, and move it to a laptop when needed for some work time. Nice.


Only the free instruments can be activated on a machine. 
For the others you can use the iLok Cloud or a 2nd or 3rd gen iLok USB key.


----------



## quietmind (May 2, 2022)

Ben said:


> You can only have the cloud instance of an account open on one system. So you will need iLok keys for some of these machines.
> Right now I would wait with the VEP migration until we were able to fix a bug that causes issues with older projects on sime systems. So I would recommend to start with the samples.


Hi Ben, Sorry if you've already answered this, but we just finally started the migration to iLok and have run into a problem we hope you can help solve. 

Due to a historical blunder, we ended up having two VSL accounts even though we only use everything on one single studio computer. 

Two Synchron pianos are in one account. Most of the Synchron orchestral libraries are in the other. 

We utilize all VSL libraries on just that one single studio computer. This was not a problem with eLicenser as two dongles were read and validated.

With the iLok system, it appears we cannot use the same iLok account for both VSL accounts. So we are not sure what to do in order to access both sets of instruments on the studio computer. 

We would like to use iLok cloud, though we may have a dongle laying around somewhere.

An easy solution would be to consolidate the two VSL accounts into a single account. Is that possible?

Or is there another obvious solution we are not aware of?

Your help is most appreciated.


----------



## Per Boysen (May 3, 2022)

Ben said:


> Only the free instruments can be activated on a machine.
> For the others you can use the iLok Cloud or a 2nd or 3rd gen iLok USB key.


Thank you for this information, Ben. Then I will need to update my iLok dongle to a later generation.


----------



## Ben (May 3, 2022)

quietmind said:


> An easy solution would be to consolidate the two VSL accounts into a single account. Is that possible?


Yes, this should be possible. Contact our support: [email protected]


----------



## ThomasL (May 3, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Yes, the SSP Muted presets are cool and do sound pretty good. However their existence bums me out a bit because I'm now thinking we're not going to see the real deal for SSP... and now Elite since we're getting them there too lol.


I just did a little match eq with Equivocate on the sordino mix preset for each section and "stole" the sound so now I have an automatable sordino switch on each track.

There is a slight difference in tone but if you're not comparing them side by side it works really well.


----------



## Zedcars (May 18, 2022)

Hello @Ben

I installed the iLok versions onto an external drive. I have since bought a new Mac assuming the Vienna Assistant would 'see' all the VSL libraries on the drive even thought it is a new computer. However, Vienna Assistant is stating none of the libraries I previously installed are installed, even though I have selected that drive to install into. When I opt to install a library it goes through the whole install process into the folder the library is already present in as if the library is not in that folder. I can see that that specific library is indeed in the same folder.

So my question is: How can I get VA to 'see' the libraries that are already present? I really do not want to go through the entire installation all over again. I have the VSL USB Hard Drive but even so installation still takes a very long time.

Thank you.


----------



## Ben (May 18, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Hello @Ben
> 
> I installed the iLok versions onto an external drive. I have since bought a new Mac assuming the Vienna Assistant would 'see' all the VSL libraries on the drive even thought it is a new computer. However, Vienna Assistant is stating none of the libraries I previously installed are installed, even though I have selected that drive to install into. When I opt to install a library it goes through the whole install process into the folder the library is already present in as if the library is not in that folder. I can see that that specific library is indeed in the same folder.
> 
> ...








Use this feature from the main menu, or simply drag and drop the folder containing the samples from the finder / explorer into the Vienna Assistant to register the installation.


----------



## Ben (May 18, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> In the players themselves you can add/change content directories (although @Ben said not to do that manually - to do it through assistant, I’ve not listened and it’s not been a problem (yet)).


You can always do it the hard and wrong way,


----------



## Zanshin (May 18, 2022)

Ben said:


> You can always do it the hard and wrong way,


Lol I deleted my post. 

I have to change preloads for certain drives and it’s easier to do it on one entry per drive.


----------



## Ben (May 18, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I have to change preloads for certain drives and it’s easier to do it on one entry per drive.


Yeah, that's something we should add to the Assistant in future.
Of course you can do it this way, but in the long run it's probably more work, especially since you might miss out on library updates if the installatins are not properly registered in the Assistant


----------



## Zedcars (May 18, 2022)

Ben said:


> Use this feature from the main menu, or simply drag and drop the folder containing the samples from the finder / explorer into the Vienna Assistant to register the installation.


Thanks Ben. I actually went and looked a bit more at VA after I posted my query and found the answer. I was about to come back and say. Of course there had to be a better solution than to re-download the whole shebang again! And I was about to start it doing just that before I went to bed. Doh! 🤦‍♂️

Thanks again.


----------



## mixedmoods (May 23, 2022)

Ben said:


> At least the purple popups shoudl be fixed now on M1


Hi Ben! I wonder if you could give us a rough update on the development of a native M1 support?
After Kontakt and Sine, the Synchron Player is the last – but most important missing piece in my setup ...


----------



## Ben (May 24, 2022)

mixedmoods said:


> Hi Ben! I wonder if you could give us a rough update on the development of a native M1 support?
> After Kontakt and Sine, the Synchron Player is the last – but most important missing piece in my setup ...


I know that one of our devs have already done some work for M1, so you should see it soon, but don't expect it too soon. Right now we are working on VEP improvements and we are also finalizing a large, new project


----------



## smellypants (May 24, 2022)

Ben said:


> I know that one of our devs have already done some work for M1, so you should see it soon, but don't expect it too soon. Right now we are working on VEP improvements and we are also finalizing a large, new project


Finalising a large new project for a hopeful June 1st release???


----------



## tmhuud (May 24, 2022)

Ben said:


> I know that one of our devs have already done some work for M1, so you should see it soon, but don't expect it too soon. Right now we are working on VEP improvements and we are also finalizing a large, new project


Please, spare me. You can’t even get it to work on Operating Systems you claim it works on.


----------



## emilio_n (May 24, 2022)

Ben said:


> I know that one of our devs have already done some work for M1, so you should see it soon, but don't expect it too soon. Right now we are working on VEP improvements and we are also finalizing a large, new project


I hope this arrive sooner than later. I think the Synchron Player is the only piece of my main tools that need to run on Rosseta.


----------



## mixedmoods (May 24, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> I hope this arrive sooner than later. I think the Synchron Player is the only piece of my main tools that need to run on Rosseta.


Same here, and not being able to use the VST3 in (native) Studio One is suboptimal as it does not provide the sound variations feature ...


----------



## Frederick (May 24, 2022)

Ben said:


> Right now we are working on VEP improvements and we are also finalizing a large, new project


For me VEP improvements / fixes are by far the most important, considering I can't go back to eLicenser and that almost all my sample libraries are being hosted by VEP.

At the moment I'm using 7.1.1.1263, because 7.1.1.1298 is totally unusable for me. The latter crashes even projects I've created with the iLok version while loading. New projects crash mostly when the label of the instrument is being edited. Another thing is that the native plugins of VEP won't load properly after being disabled and then enabled again. I think it's been at least a month since the last update to VEP, so leaving such an important piece of software out there in such a dire state is just... Especially considering VSL is known for excellent QA and almost bugfree software/VSTs.

Edit June 2nd:

I've just updated VEPro to the new version 7.1.1329 and my first impression is that it seems to have fixed all my known issues after the iLok conversion. I'm very happy about this, because I was starting to believe this was going to take a very long time. Thank you VSL!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 30, 2022)

finally making the switch.

the new assistant is sweet - 6+ hours to go.

can i delete my old installed eLicenser VSL Libraries?

how can i remove the VSL stuff from my eLicenser key.

sorry if this was already posted - 27 pages


----------



## EgM (May 30, 2022)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> finally making the switch.
> 
> the new assistant is sweet - 6+ hours to go.
> 
> ...



You can't use iLok and eLicenser libraries at the same time on the same machine

Keep your eLicenser with its VSL library licenses, you can use them on another machine granted you've installed the eLicenser versions of the software and libraries


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 30, 2022)

EgM said:


> You can't use iLok and eLicenser libraries at the same time on the same machine
> 
> Keep your eLicenser with its VSL library licenses, you can use them on another machine granted you've installed the eLicenser versions of the software and libraries


rephrase:

the iLok VI Pro, Synchron Player, and Synchron Piano player will point to the new iLok library locations, yes?

and then,

can i delete my old installed eLicenser VSL Libraries on the machine with the iLok install? 

i'm being overly cautious with all this.

AND,

from what you said, i could move the old eLicenser libraries to my VEP slave and run them there with my eLicenser key, yes?

i have 2 licenses of VEP 7.


----------



## EgM (May 30, 2022)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> rephrase:
> 
> the iLok VI Pro, Synchron Player, and Synchron Piano player will point to the new iLok library locations, yes?
> 
> ...


Correct, Correct and Correct 

In fact you can delete your old libraries within the Vienna Assistant as well. But you'd wanna keep them if you want to use them on your old machine, saves a few downloads


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (May 30, 2022)

EgM said:


> Correct, Correct and Correct
> 
> In fact you can delete your old libraries within the Vienna Assistant as well. But you'd wanna keep them if you want to use them on your old machine, saves a few downloads


I knew that external 2tb Thunderbolt drive would come in handy some day.


----------



## Frederick (Jun 2, 2022)

I've just updated VEPro to the new version 7.1.1329 and my first impression is that it seems to have fixed all my known issues after the iLok conversion. I'm very happy about this, because I was starting to believe this was going to take a very long time. Thank you VSL!


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 2, 2022)

Ben said:


> Right now we are working on VEP improvements and we are also finalizing a large, new project


MIR iLok conversion/MIR3D on iLok? 🤤


----------



## mixedmoods (Jun 3, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> MIR iLok conversion/MIR3D on iLok? 🤤


I hope so too – but I afraid it will take much longer until MIR3D will be released.
Dietz recently mentioned in the VSL forum that the development of MIR3D was put on hold due to other priorities and a lack of developers. Personally I wouldnt expect it before November/December.
Lets hope they at least look into native M1 compatibility of the Synchron Player in the next few weeks.


----------



## madfloyd (Jun 3, 2022)

mixedmoods said:


> Same here, and not being able to use the VST3 in (native) Studio One is suboptimal as it does not provide the sound variations feature ...


There's a simple workaround for this; load the VST3 in S1, save the sound variations and the you can load them in a track that references the VEP plugin.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jun 15, 2022)

I finished re-saving my remaining Vienna Instruments Pro presets last weekend (although this might not have been necessary due to the Vienna Assistant Helper's auto-conversion), then deleted my eLicenser copies of the libraries, rebooted, relaunched a project in Digital Performer, and confirmed no problems even after removing the eLicenser from my computer. I expected some hiccups. 

As for the effects plug-ins, I have a few more Vienna Suite settings to convert to Vienna Suite Pro (as Vienna Suite isn't yet ported to iLok), but remain a bit stymied by the apparent lack of equivalence between the Multiband products despite the claim on the site that they are on par.

I also have still been unsuccessful in replicating Convolution Reverb settings in Pro's Hybrid Reverb. I only have one preset each for those though, so I can chance losing them.

The issue is that I may have already run out of sympathy at the Steinberg end, in sending all of my eLicensers to them so they can fix the problem caused by broken firmware and how it caused deadlock on license transfers. I haven't been able to use any Steinberg products since December 2021. Not that I use them much anyway, but money was spent (multiple times, for upgrades...).

So the plan is to recontact them soon about sending my dongles, which means I won't be able to use Vienna Suite in the interim. Not as big an issue as the other VSL products that are part of my daily life and prevented me from dealing with the Catch-22 dongle problem earlier.

I'm just thrilled to have iLok as my only relevant dongle anymore. So many USB ports freed up (three of them!). And no more performance or reliability issues when starting DAW projects with lots of VSL.


----------



## lai (Jun 15, 2022)

Hello Vienna - port vienna suite (non-pro) to ilok please!


----------



## Arbee (Jun 15, 2022)

I haven't waded through this whole thread but would like to add further praise to everyone at VSL for such a professional approach. Sure, the process is tedious, but so well thought out, so well presented and so well implemented. As above, I was just caught out on the original Vienna Suite (I didn't read the exclusions throughly enough and I still have a mix of the original and newer Pro versions in my projects). And Vienna Assistant is a work of art, nicely done!


----------



## Ben (Jun 16, 2022)

lai said:


> Hello Vienna - port vienna suite (non-pro) to ilok please!


Still on the to-do list! Sorry for the delay, I can't give any ETA right now, but hopefully soon.


----------



## UDun (Jun 16, 2022)

Apologies in advance for not being totally enthusiastic about the ilok process. My entire VE Pro template still doesn't load on my machine without hanging. Ticket raised in March, I got an answer last week in June, 3 months later ! Conclusion, my issue is not reproducible so it might be my machine (LOL). The only change is Ilok, if I go back to elicenser it works. Conclusion : I ditched VE Pro out of my workflow and I have an ilok key instead of an elicenser key, great move !  

So please, if you are facing similar issues, please contact Andreas on the support side.


----------



## cqd (Jul 10, 2022)

Morning folks..
I for one like ilok..anyway..
I have the special editions 1 and 2 and plus on the ilok instead of the se woodwinds I had before..Are these in the newer synchron player?..
Or is it like the full orchestra instead of the woodwinds in the old player.?..Are they the same quality as the old woodwinds like?..
Thanks


----------



## Ben (Jul 11, 2022)

cqd said:


> Morning folks..
> I for one like ilok..anyway..
> I have the special editions 1 and 2 and plus on the ilok instead of the se woodwinds I had before..Are these in the newer synchron player?..
> Or is it like the full orchestra instead of the woodwinds in the old player.?..Are they the same quality as the old woodwinds like?..
> Thanks


Enjoy your free upgrade to the entire volume  
The only difference: you have access to the entire volume instead of just a section, and with that access to more instruments.


----------



## cqd (Jul 11, 2022)

Ben said:


> Enjoy your free upgrade to the entire volume
> The only difference: you have access to the entire volume instead of just a section, and with that access to more instruments.


Nice one..thanks..


----------



## spoilthechild (Nov 4, 2022)

Ben said:


> No, they are not included in the MIR license.
> 
> 
> VI Pro for VI is a compatibility plugin for the VI non-pro users. In order to load the ld projects where non-pro was used you should install it. If you never used VI non-Pro you don't need this one.


Hi, Ben

May I ask 2 things regarding "VI Pro for VI"? FYI, I had only ever owned VI SE Vol.1 which was run via non-Pro version of VI (as I've never owned VI Pro).

1) Based on what I've read in different fora, am I accurate in understanding that the" VI Pro for VI" does not load instruments at all? That its main purpose for non-VI Pro users is for them to be able to open their old VI (non-Pro) projects?

2) If question #1 is so, may I ask how the process of loading an old VI project goes? For example, I'd like to import VI tracks (via Pro Tools' Import Session Data) from an older Pro Tools project (which was saved onto an external drive back then) into my Pro Tools Studio using "VI Pro for VI". How does one go about this? (Sorry to have to ask about this as I've no clue even after having searched online.)

Hope you can help clarify. 

Thank you!


----------



## Ben (Nov 4, 2022)

spoilthechild said:


> 1) Based on what I've read in different fora, am I accurate in understanding that the" VI Pro for VI" does not load instruments at all? That its main purpose for non-VI Pro users is for them to be able to open their old VI (non-Pro) projects?


It does load the instruments, but yes, it's there so you can load non-Pro VI Player instances.
You need to have both installed in this case as the VI Pro for VI is now just a shell for the VI Pro Player.



spoilthechild said:


> 2) If question #1 is so, may I ask how the process of loading an old VI project goes? For example, I'd like to import VI tracks (via Pro Tools' Import Session Data) from an older Pro Tools project (which was saved onto an external drive back then) into my Pro Tools Studio using "VI Pro for VI". How does one go about this? (Sorry to have to ask about this as I've no clue even after having searched online.)


You install the Player form within the Assistant (also keep in mind that you have to re-download all libraries in the Assistant, eLicenser libraries are not compatible with iLok).
No further action needed, just open your DAW project.
Old projects will be automatically converted to iLok when you open them. If your system is not connected to the internet the eLicenser key has to stay attached to the system, if your system is online our webservice will handle the conversion. Once you re-save the project an eLicenser / an online connection is no longer required for this project.


----------



## spoilthechild (Nov 4, 2022)

Ben said:


> You need to have both installed in this case as the VI Pro for VI is now just a shell for the VI Pro Player.


Thank you for your quick response, Ben! Sorry if I may sound dense, but just to make sure, when you say "both installed", what else aside from "VI Pro for VI" must be installed with it? Would you be referring to the related non-Pro VI library I had used in that old project?



Ben said:


> You install the Player form within the Assistant (also keep in mind that you have to re-download all libraries in the Assistant, eLicenser libraries are not compatible with iLok).
> No further action needed, just open your DAW project.
> Old projects will be automatically converted to iLok when you open them. If your system is not connected to the internet the eLicenser key has to stay attached to the system, if your system is online our webservice will handle the conversion. Once you re-save the project an eLicenser / an online connection is no longer required for this project.


Sorry about my previous reply! my bad! "Synchron-ized SE Vol. 1" is just for Synchron Player. Apologies for my wrong thought! So, this is what I had meant that I have to download (photo below). Is this accurate?


----------



## Ben (Nov 4, 2022)

spoilthechild said:


> Thank you for your quick response, Ben! Sorry if I may sound dense, but just to make sure, when you say "both installed", what else aside from "VI Pro for VI" must be installed with it? Would you be referring to the related non-Pro VI library I had used in that old project?


Well, you usually don't have to care about this. As soon as you select a library and isntall it the VA checks if the required player is installed, and if not asks if it also should install the player.
The only one you have to install manually is the compatibility VI Pro for VI Player, in case you used the non-Pro variant with eLicenser.


----------



## spoilthechild (Nov 4, 2022)

Ben said:


> Well, you usually don't have to care about this. As soon as you select a library and isntall it the VA checks if the required player is installed, and if not asks if it also should install the player.
> The only one you have to install manually is the compatibility VI Pro for VI Player, in case you used the non-Pro variant with eLicenser.


Thank you very much for your informative reply, Ben! Really helped clear things up for me. Much appreciation!


----------



## UDun (Nov 5, 2022)

@Ben where do we see in Vienna Assistant the release notes of a given update ? I have a bunch of updates to do to but no idea what it changes. Thanks !


----------



## EgM (Nov 5, 2022)

UDun said:


> @Ben where do we see in Vienna Assistant the release notes of a given update ? I have a bunch of updates to do to but no idea what it changes. Thanks !


----------



## UDun (Nov 5, 2022)

EgM said:


>


Thanks ! I noticed that for the different players but this is not present for the librairies. Do you have anything for the 3 Synchron WW, Brass and Strings Pro updates ?


----------



## EgM (Nov 5, 2022)

UDun said:


> Thanks ! I noticed that for the different players but this is not present for the librairies. Do you have anything for the 3 Synchron WW, Brass and Strings Pro updates ?


Hmm you're right, I thought the version changes would've been at the same place for instrument updates as well. I notice that on BBO - Altair, the changelog is at the same place at the bottom.


----------



## Ben (Nov 5, 2022)

EgM said:


> Hmm you're right, I thought the version changes would've been at the same place for instrument updates as well. I notice that on BBO - Altair, the changelog is at the same place at the bottom.


That's right, library update changelogs also appear there. But for most libraries I have not added the information yet. That's something on my ToDo list for the near future, after I finished my current project.
In the meantime please check out the changelogs here @UDun : https://www.vsl.info/instruments/changelogs/sy-woodwinds


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Dec 11, 2022)

Hallo, is there any discount for Ilok USB that i should wait for? I am not happy with paying 100$ to use VEP on second computer ; / I wish it were two cloud licenses like by EW, and that works when you are offline.


----------



## Ben (Dec 11, 2022)

Emanuel Fróes said:


> Hallo, is there any discount for Ilok USB that i should wait for? I am not happy with paying 100$ to use VEP on second computer ; / I wish it were two cloud licenses like by EW, and that works when you are offline.


An iLok USB key costs ~50€. You can buy it at several online shops or local music shops.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 11, 2022)

Ben said:


> An iLok USB key costs ~50€. You can buy it at several online shops or local music shops.


Hi Ben,
While you are here, I've been hearing VEPro doesn't support VST3? I can't find anything on the website, though I may be missing it. I am concerned because I was thinking of updating to Kontakt 7 in June but I hear it is VST3 only? Are you all working on an update? I have VEP 7, if that matters. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 11, 2022)

Emanuel Fróes said:


> Hallo, is there any discount for Ilok USB that i should wait for? I am not happy with paying 100$ to use VEP on second computer ; / I wish it were two cloud licenses like by EW, and that works when you are offline.


Are you after a second license, or just the dongle itself?


----------



## Ben (Dec 11, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Hi Ben,
> While you are here, I've been hearing VEPro doesn't support VST3? I can't find anything on the website, though I may be missing it. I am concerned because I was thinking of updating to Kontakt 7 in June but I hear it is VST3 only? Are you all working on an update? I have VEP 7, if that matters.
> 
> Thanks!


We are in the final stages of VST3 testing for VEP7 and aim to release it within the next weeks, depending on how difficult the last issues are to fix.
I have Kontakt 7 running in VEP7 without any issues so far, and overall my experience was very positive in terms of stability.
This said, some of my colleagues have plugins installed that still cause issues / don't run as expected.
Unfortunally many of the wide spread FX plugins don't tightly follow VST3 implementation rules, which is a pain to debug, and we have to add some special code for specific plugins, so they run as expected.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 11, 2022)

Ben said:


> We are in the final stages of VST3 testing for VEP7 and aim to release it within the next weeks, depending on how difficult the last issues are to fix.
> I have Kontakt 7 running in VEP7 without any issues so far, and overall my experience was very positive in terms of stability.
> This said, some of my colleagues have plugins installed that still cause issues / don't run as expected.
> Unfortunally many of the wide spread FX plugins don't tightly follow VST3 implementation rules, which is a pain to debug, and we have to add some special code for specific plugins, so they run as expected.


Thank you. So far I just run instruments out of it. Some day I am going to get brave and use FX too!


----------



## Ben (Dec 11, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Thank you. So far I just run instruments out of it. Some day I am going to get brave and use FX too!


You will gain quite some performance if you submix in VEP and only send the submixes back to your DAW!


----------

